# The Customs letter



## TonyBrooklyn

Got many P.M's about this after my post about a seized package started to answer a few. I think this is easier long story short!

You do nothing its a Customs letter! It tells you they have seized your package. And they give you a form to dispute it if you can prove its not of Cuban origin. Which you can't because it is, so they keep it end of story. The fine letter is the OFAC letter i got one years ago. A vendors records where compromised through the payment processor. 
He cooperated with the Govt and gave everyone up. Cost me $1,500!

ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## tiger187126

man tony i'm sitting here milling an order and you throw stuff like this up here. guess i'll wait until next year....


----------



## Oldmso54

Yikes , I have more than one order from more than one vendor floating around out there ... man I hope I don't get one of those letters

PS - Where's CC Santa when you need him - LOL


----------



## tpharkman

I saved my letter from last year. Wanted to frame it but the govt is so wordy it took them six pages to make their point. I inexplicably lost a box at the beginning of October but no letter yet so I am hoping a postal employee is giving away a box of Monte #2s this Christmas to a botl in need.


----------



## StogieNinja

I also lost a box in October (actually, it was mailed in sept) with no letter.


----------



## HydroRaven

They're at it again it seems. Looks like they anticipated the holiday rush this year again, huh?


----------



## bpegler

Everyone gets a custom letter eventually. It's a badge of honor.

And it's been years since the bad, bad, OFAC letters. Those are the ones to worry about.


----------



## shuckins

bpegler said:


> Everyone gets a custom letter eventually. It's a badge of honor.
> 
> And it's been years since the bad, bad, OFAC letters. Those are the ones to worry about.


i've gotten 7 badges of honor,all from boxes shipped through fedex,so i don't use vendors that use fedex anymore...


----------



## smelvis

bpegler said:


> Everyone gets a custom letter eventually. It's a badge of honor.
> 
> And it's been years since the bad, bad, OFAC letters. Those are the ones to worry about.


So maybe Dave73 can make us an award with a star for each letter we received


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> So maybe Dave73 can make us an award with a star for each letter we received


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## hoosiers2006

I received my first letter last year during the raid. Worse part was I received it in the original package so I thought I was still getting the contents. No cigars.


----------



## tpharkman

HydroRaven said:


> They're at it again it seems. Looks like they anticipated the holiday rush this year again, huh?


This is just my theory but the boxes lost in September (I believe) came out of the same vendor. My guess, and this is just a guess, is that this vendor was a target of the USPS and not necessarily Customs or OFAC. Really kind of sad because the USPS can use all the business they can get. They should spend more time making a profit and less reaking havoc on the paying customers....lol!!!


----------



## Vitulla

have 3 birds in the air...this is not the information I want!!!
hope all goes well for all BOTL this holiday season


----------



## mata777

I received my last package about a week ago and I'm done for the year. Luckily my vendor will re-ship if something were to get confiscated with no additional charge, even though it's never happened to me (knock on wood). I just keep away from anything related to the post office during this time of year, even if domestic.


----------



## StogieNinja

hoosiers2006 said:


> I received my first letter last year during the raid. Worse part was I received it in the original package so I thought I was still getting the contents. No cigars.


That... that's just _mean_, man! That's just _mean_!


----------



## jswaykos

Alright, so I was thinking of placing my first CC order in the next week or so, but from what I can gather it seems that I'd be best served waiting until after the 1st of the year... is that the safest thing to do right now? It seems like it shouldn't matter THAT much with certain vendor gaurantees, but still - better safe than sorry. Agreed? Or purchase away?


----------



## bpegler

jswaykos said:


> Alright, so I was thinking of placing my first CC order in the next week or so, but from what I can gather it seems that I'd be best served waiting until after the 1st of the year... is that the safest thing to do right now? It seems like it shouldn't matter THAT much with certain vendor gaurantees, but still - better safe than sorry. Agreed? Or purchase away?


I plan to keep purchasing. Frankly, I worry far more about summer heat frying my cigars in my mailbox than I do Customs.

There may be a couple BOTLs who order more than me around here, but not many.

I also am aware that the sales are starting. I try to never miss them.


----------



## hoosiers2006

The holiday deals are difficult to pass up.


----------



## asmartbull

Joe
Fact is, last yrs confiscations were the "unintended consequences" from the changes in Homeland Security .
Many believe it was bad timing......
Some also believe that some vendors are being targeted by the USPS....but that is a topic for another day.
Like my daddy used to tell me " Life's a choice"...


----------



## jswaykos

Yeah... I'll have to sit on it for a while. May place a smaller order just to test the waters, get my feet wet, blah blah blah. Or I could just load up on holiday release NCs and deal with this in 2012... hmmm...


----------



## Trev

Vitulla said:


> have 3 birds in the air...this is not the information I want!!!
> hope all goes well for all BOTL this holiday season


If you're in Montreal then why would there be a problem?


----------



## TrippMc4

I kept telling myself that I wouldn't order over the holiday season because of what happened last year. I didn't get a letter thankfully, but know many who did.

However, with some of the specials that are out, it's hard to resist!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trev said:


> If you're in Montreal then why would there be a problem?


:ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


----------



## Trev

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


unless the source in q is outside the border....

my post treads dangerously close to the edge, no?

I hope everyone's birds find their respective nests for the holidays.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trev said:


> unless the source in q is outside the border....
> 
> my post treads dangerously close to the edge, no?
> 
> I hope everyone's birds find their respective nests for the holidays.


My question was the same as yours there are no customs letters for Canadians or confiscations. Only the you must pay duties on your parcel.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

bpegler said:


> I plan to keep purchasing. Frankly, I worry far more about summer heat frying my cigars in my mailbox than I do Customs.
> 
> There may be a couple BOTLs who order more than me around here, but not many.
> 
> I also am aware that the sales are starting. I try to never miss them.


Glad to hear that. I have an order in the air right now myself.


----------



## Trev

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My question was the same as yours there are no customs letters for Canadians or confiscations. Only the you must pay duties on your parcel.


Exactly, Tony. I tend to forget that Vitulla's reason(s) and those of our American BOTL's are different.


----------



## MitchellF

Yes, there is at least one vendor that promises to send another package if you do not receive your order....I have not had reason to see if this is true and I hope it stays that way. What can a person do if their package is seized by customs and the retailer does not live up to their promise? I think..Not Much! This is just the risk a person takes when living on the dark side.


----------



## lebz

Yea.. in Canada we get the Postman asking for cash or he/she take it back to the local shop and will release it when you pay up. Tax/DutyHandling Fees


----------



## Vitulla

shipping tobacco of any kind across provinces, is not allowed. If a package is marked cigars, expect duties, and not light ones. If they are not marked cigars, they are confiscated. Sure it might be legal to go down to the store and get one, but at 4 times the price, I'm willing to gamble


----------



## Trev

Vitulla said:


> Sure it might be legal to go down to the store and get one, but at 4 times the price, I'm willing to gamble


4x the price I'd order out too. I just ordered 3 boxes yesterday but the cost is about 20% more than the best price I found online. I just thought you would have found a good price within your province.
Too bad our gov't is so addicted to taxes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trev said:


> Too bad our gov't is so addicted to taxes.


Show me a government that's not!


----------



## Trev

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Show me a government that's not!


I like to think that by persuing this hobby within my countries borders I'm helping to keep somebody, somewhere, employed. Not really sure that's the case though LOL


----------



## lebz

Trev said:


> I like to think that by persuing this hobby within my countries borders I'm helping to keep somebody, somewhere, employed. Not really sure that's the case though LOL


Postal worker!


----------



## Trev

lebz said:


> Postal worker!


I'm not one, but I think I'm keeping a few of them off the streets. Also my local B&M knows my first name. I hope my tax dollars (duty, etc) are helping somehow.
Going to Cuba next year anyway, and man am I ever going to stock up.


----------



## jdfutureman

Trev said:


> I hope my tax dollars (duty, etc) are helping somehow.


Oh your helping someone alright but most likely not who you think or hope you are.


----------



## Swany

I got my first one today, sucks, because there are no sir winstons in sight anywhere. Figures, of all my recent orders they would take the one wqith those puppies in it. Ohh well, maybe there will be some more in soon.


----------



## harley33

Not a good day for me either....


----------



## Wildone

I myself received a letter today,,they nailed my LGC # 2s and Parti 898s....Damm it !!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Dang, three puffers with letters on the same day?! My condolences to you guys!


----------



## avitti

I got my first one about 3 weeks ago,the first thing i thought of was when 'bpegler' said" think of them like badges of honor"..The first time i read that i thought of the movie The Treasure of the Sierra Madre- We don't need no stinking badges.


----------



## astripp

I've had 9 birds land from Friday to today, so not all packages are getting caught.


----------



## joshbhs04

I dont want to hear about letters today! Mine just left the internaional center in Ny and now im worried...


----------



## socalocmatt

Got a couple of boxes in over the past few days. It sucks that some are getting snagged up. At least they weren't Cohiba 1966 boxes.


----------



## harley33

joshbhs04 said:


> I dont want to hear about letters today! Mine just left the internaional center in Ny and now im worried...


You should be good.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

I'm crossing my fingers now. I've already received 5 boxes last week and 5 today. I've still got one more box supposedly on the way tomorrow or Wed. I may need to put my future purchases on temporary hold until these seizures blow over.


----------



## gasdocok

I'm still waiting to see a letter. Swany? can you scan it or anything and put it up? I don't want to wait until I get one of my own


----------



## Cigar Noob

Should take that request to PM, and not solicit someone's vendor based on the rules. Also, it only counts if the package is confiscated. Getting dinged for duties is not getting confiscated and my guess is that voluntarily sending it back would also not count. If a vendor has this policy, they will have it on their website. Google is your friend.


----------



## Mante

Cigar Noob said:


> Should take that request to PM, and not solicit someone's vendor based on the rules. Also, it only counts if the package is confiscated. Getting dinged for duties is not getting confiscated and my guess is that voluntarily sending it back would also not count. If a vendor has this policy, they will have it on their website. Google is your friend.


Exactly Jonathan. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Swany said:


> I got my first one today, sucks, because there are no sir winstons in sight anywhere. Figures, of all my recent orders they would take the one wqith those puppies in it. Ohh well, maybe there will be some more in soon.





harley33 said:


> Not a good day for me either....





Wildone said:


> I myself received a letter today,,they nailed my LGC # 2s and Parti 898s....Damm it !!


Sorry to hear it guys but as Bob has said Badges of honor i am so worried about it i just placed an order this morning. It's just random send or e-mail copies of the letter send to vendor enjoy your replacements when they arrive.


----------



## usrower321

Oh wow this worries me...I was thinking about placing an order at the end of the week. Looks like I'll be waiting til at least later in the month. Sorry about your losses guys. I hope you bought from vendors who will re-ship.


----------



## KcJason1

Kinda curious if they are all packages from the same vendor..


----------



## asmartbull

Jason the answer is no...
and some are landing just fine..:tongue:


----------



## jdfutureman

I'm keeping my fingers crossed as on birdy is from a vendor that doesn't reship mg:


----------



## Habano

jdfutureman said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed as on birdy is from a vendor that doesn't reship mg:


Yes and one member that posted here received a letter for a box that came from that vendor. It seems the letter he got for his box was also shipped on the same day that my box was shipped and has now been missing for two months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed as on birdy is from a vendor that doesn't reship mg:





Starbuck said:


> Yes and one member that posted here received a letter for a box that came from that vendor. It seems the letter he got for his box was also shipped on the same day that my box was shipped and has now been missing for two months.


I hope they land safely!


----------



## smelvis

2 x SLB of CORO's landed today  2011 dang it? or we'll see?


----------



## astripp

I've had one 2011 CoRo thus far, and it felt like it needed more time. The 2010s are beautiful though.


----------



## gator_79

Although I don't post very often about shipments I've been using a "new" vendor. So far I've had no trouble. Hopefully it all works out for you guys.


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> Not a good day for me either....


Mark me down as well Jeff and I'll join you today as not being a good day for me either. Popped my cherry, first one.

What's funny, your box and my box was shipped the same day as well. Just got in the mail this afternoon.

Will be interesting if my last box that was shipped last week makes it through.


----------



## usrower321

Jeez what's going on lately? Do you guys think it has something to do with all the world events lately or what?


----------



## Habano

usrower321 said:


> Jeez what's going on lately? Do you guys think it has something to do with all the world events lately or what?


Easy. Government personal Habano supply is getting low. They don't have the money to buy, so they steal from the American people.

Honestly and excuse my language, but it's ****ing bullshit. I pay my taxes and what's left I'll spend my god damn money on what I want. Whether it be Cuban cigars or dropping a grand on game. What's also sick, wife and I both received bonuses this year and when the government got done, they raped us for over 10k. Free money in the bank for them and they didn't have to do a thing for it.

I'm done for now. Sorry for rant.


----------



## avitti

Starbuck said:


> Easy. Government personal Habano supply is getting low. They don't have the money to buy, so they steal from the American people.
> 
> Honestly and excuse my language, but it's ****ing bullshit. I pay my taxes and what's left I'll spend my god damn money on what I want. Whether it be Cuban cigars or dropping a grand on game. What's also sick, wife and I both received bonuses this year and when the government got done, they raped us for over 10k. Free money in the bank for them and they didn't have to do a thing for it.
> 
> I'm done for now. Sorry for rant.


 Rant all you need to.A good rant once in awhile is good for the soul not to mention one's sanity


----------



## avitti

usrower321 said:


> Jeez what's going on lately? Do you guys think it has something to do with all the world events lately or what?


 Nah,the "boys" probably were running low on CC stock and needed to reload at our expense


----------



## Cigar Noob

If it has anything to do with outside forces, it would be the NC companies adding pressure. The puppeteer is always the one who is in position to benefit. Not going to be the "big evil worthless government". The gubmint is too busy policing the world. Just one guys opinion. These are the rules we agreed to play buy, why the belly-aching?


----------



## tpharkman

Cigar Noob said:


> If it has anything to do with outside forces, it would be the NC companies adding pressure. The puppeteer is always the one who is in position to benefit. Not going to be the "big evil worthless government". The gubmint is too busy policing the world. Just one guys opinion. These are the rules we agreed to play buy, why the belly-aching?


So you are saying the nc companies have an influence over U.S. Customs?


----------



## bpegler

Before this turns into a political discussion, let me just mention that there does seem to be a spike in Confescations, reported on multiple boards. Not as bad as Chicago, but significant.

The problem seems to be in New York.

My personal suspicion is that Tony has bribed some customs agents, and is sitting on a 76 foot pile of Party Shorts, with his eyes rolled back in his head in Twang ecstasy.


----------



## Cigar Noob

tpharkman said:


> So you are saying the nc companies have an influence over U.S. Customs?


Didn't say that at all, that is why my post starts with the word "IF". Never said it was my opinion. But when it comes to political influence it certainly would be naive to be of the opinion that companies do not have the ear of those who they "support" (bribe).



bpegler said:


> My personal suspicion is that Tony has bribed some customs agents, and is sitting on a 76 foot pile of Party Shorts, with his eyes rolled back in his head in Twang ecstasy.


Getting a little concerned here. Have a package in NY now.... WITH SHORTS on board!!! With computers these days it could be as easily as tracking the IP address from a shipper, who knows what investigation methods they use. If we know, that would be some uber valuable intel.

Question, to those that have gotten the letter, what has the tracking information looked like? Shoot me a PM if you could.


----------



## smelvis

I did have two boxes of coros sneak thru okay. Good Luck and don't worry guy's guarantee's work!


----------



## Cigar Noob

smelvis said:


> I did have two boxes of coros sneak thru okay. Good Luck and don't worry guy's guarantee's work!


It is only 1 guarantee though right? The 2nd shipment would be when the sweating starts!


----------



## smelvis

Cigar Noob said:


> It is only 1 guarantee though right? The 2nd shipment would be when the sweating starts!


Yep but you can't blame them they usually give you the option of your money back or reship. I don't know anyone who didn't get their re ship but I'm sure they are out there. Maybe Bob or Al would chime in they forgot more than I know!


----------



## Cigar Noob

smelvis said:


> Yep but you can't blame them they usually give you the option of your money back or reship. I don't know anyone who didn't get their re ship but I'm sure they are out there. Maybe Bob or Al would chime in they forgot more than I know!


I know that you have those two options, but if you go with option 1.... you are committed, no turning back. Starting to get a little anxious, won't start getting worried for a few more days since that would be when it exceeds the usual delivery/transit times. It's a roller coaster for sure.


----------



## asmartbull

Let's avoid specifics and remember that PM is your friend.
99% of the time things work out just fine......it is just a little nerve-racking


----------



## Mante

I actually enjoy the whole game of roulette to be honest.


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> Let's avoid specifics and remember that PM is your friend.
> 99% of the time things work out just fine......it is just a little nerve-racking


Opps sorry Al


----------



## avitti

bpegler said:


> Before this turns into a political discussion, let me just mention that there does seem to be a spike in Confescations, reported on multiple boards. Not as bad as Chicago, but significant.
> 
> The problem seems to be in New York.
> 
> My personal suspicion is that Tony has bribed some customs agents, and is sitting on a 76 foot pile of Party Shorts, with his eyes rolled back in his head in Twang ecstasy.


 There it is again, the LCDH Brooklyn. It's like Nathan Detroit's permanent roving craps game,you know it's there but you just can't find it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> The problem seems to be in New York.
> 
> My personal suspicion is that Tony has bribed some customs agents, and is sitting on a 76 foot pile of Party Shorts, with his eyes rolled back in his head in Twang ecstasy.


:rotfl::heh::dance::smoke2::car:


----------



## Fuzzy

My curiosity has has got the best of me. What does this letter look like?

I have on occasion smoked a cigar from ISOM since I live so close to Miami. They were probably not aged or stored properly, maybe even counterfeit, but they did not knock my socks off. I do not have the resources to obtain them, store them for the proper amount of time let alone worry about the round about journey they make.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The cigars you smoked where probably fakes like the ones i just reviewed last week. As for the letter take your pic lol!

customs confiscation letter - Google Search


----------



## HugSeal

I've actually haven't gotten a letter yet. But if customs decide to look closer at any shipment I recieve atleast it won't be confiscated, just alot mroe expensive. But even then it won't be as expensive as buying them in sweden.


----------



## Fuzzy

Almost as many different letters as there are marcas! Thanks, Tony, for reminding me google is my friend.


----------



## IBEW

bpegler said:


> My personal suspicion is that Tony has bribed some customs agents, and is sitting on a 76 foot pile of Party Shorts, with his eyes rolled back in his head in Twang ecstasy.


Ha, who are you fooling, he gets nervous when he's down to only a 76' pile!
LOL


----------



## LARAIDER

I've got 3 birthday kites out, I guess I'll wait before blowing out the candles.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

IBEW said:


> Ha, who are you fooling, he gets nervous when he's down to only a 76' pile!
> LOL


You guys just reminded me i gotta order some waiting for another order to land.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guys just reminded me i gotta order some waiting for another order to land.


Tony,do they let you drive your 18 wheeler onto the tarmac and just off load straight into the truck???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Tony,do they let you drive your 18 wheeler onto the tarmac and just off load straight into the truck???


Now that was funny i tried to bump ya but it tells me i love ya too much.


----------



## the_brain

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now that was funny i tried to bump ya but it tells me i love ya too much.


*Brain:* We got him for you...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* We got him for you...


Thanks Brain 
I got a bump here with your name on it!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *We just found this thread today... We are waiting on a package that spent 10 days in the infamous NY location... It should be delivered today, the only question is... Will it contain the rolled up dead leaves or a nice white parchment letter...


----------



## bpegler

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *We just found this thread today... We are waiting on a package that spent 10 days in the infamous NY location... It should be delivered today, the only question is... Will it contain the rolled up dead leaves or a nice white parchment letter...


You should be fine, my little mouse friend. The letter takes longer than that, usually.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *We just found this thread today... We are waiting on a package that spent 10 days in the infamous NY location... It should be delivered today, the only question is... Will it contain the rolled up dead leaves or a nice white parchment letter...


Just picked up 3 birds today all intact i think you will be fine. Here's some R/G to ease your wait lol!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *They made it!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *They made it!!!


Sweet! That's great news.

Now let's see my 2 birdies come to papa


----------



## the_brain

jdfutureman said:


> Sweet! That's great news.
> 
> Now let's see my 2 birdies come to papa


*Brain:* We're pulling for you...


----------



## Habano

Starbuck said:


> Mark me down as well Jeff and I'll join you today as not being a good day for me either. Popped my cherry, first one.
> 
> What's funny, your box and my box was shipped the same day as well. Just got in the mail this afternoon.
> 
> Will be interesting if my last box that was shipped last week makes it through.


Well good signs tonight when I got home as a box was waiting for me. Last box from the order arrived in 10 days. So glad the last one made it as this vendor does not guarantee. Receiving the last box helped the wounds a little from the box that got snagged.


----------



## usrower321

A bird went in the air today. With all the nicer birdies flying I hope sticky finger customs guys keep their hands off a $40 box of JLPs. I think it will go through Chicago though


----------



## Cigar Noob

I'm sweatin' it over here. 2 have been in limbo since the 6th and one made its way out yesterday, but the other still sits. If some packages have taken 10 days to process through I'm not at the worried stage yet, but I will say it is moving slower than it has in the past. Glad most delayed packages are showing up intact. Let's hope the pattern continues!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *They made it!!!


Told ya not to worry!!!:tea:


----------



## jdfutureman

Bingo! one of my birdies landed today and it was the one from the vendor that doesn't guarantee. David thanks again for the help!

I'm a happy camper today:biggrin:


----------



## LARAIDER

I'm still chewing my nails.


----------



## Cigar Noob

1 box showed up in tact yesterday and I am getting another tomorrow, let's hope we're 2 for 2. Thanks for the reassuring words of encouragement CC vets. 

This package is the one I am worried about being TBT (tampered by tony) with the shorts on board.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I only have access to the ones that come in at JFK:rotfl:


----------



## tpharkman

Cigar Noob said:


> 1 box showed up in tact yesterday and I am getting another tomorrow, let's hope we're 2 for 2. Thanks for the reassuring words of encouragement CC vets.
> 
> This package is the one I am worried about being TBT (tampered by tony) with the shorts on board.


Great news for you and for all of us. The letters are trending toward coincidence and away from a new and common practice. Humidors on Capital Hill must be full again...LOL!!!!


----------



## Wildone

My replacement has been sitting since the 10th of this month
in the same JFK location .... I normally get them by now...


----------



## tpharkman

Wildone said:


> My replacement has been sitting since the 10th of this month
> in the same JFK location .... I normally get them by now...


Keeping my fingers crossed for you. They might just have a backlog of something.


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> My replacement has been sitting since the 10th of this month
> in the same JFK location .... I normally get them by now...


Same happened to me last month, 
They showed up and it still showed they were at JFK


----------



## keithfjr

Wildone said:


> My replacement has been sitting since the 10th of this month
> in the same JFK location .... I normally get them by now...


They are probably sitting right next to mine. Same place same date. I'll add you to my prayers lol.


----------



## astripp

I've had em land when tracking still had them at the NY center as well. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Hopperb

Placed an order on 3/9 and received in the mail today 3/16. That may be the fastest I've ever gotten an order.


----------



## Slowreaction

I was hoping to make my first purchase soon, but this thread had got me to think twice about doing so. Might have to make single orders rather than multiple box purchases to test things.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Both birds landed! It seems like the norm right now is sitting for 8 days or so in NY before leaving. Whatever the reason is it does seem that almost everything is arriving, just taking a bit longer for whatever reason. As long as your vendor guarantees delivery you shouldn't worry too much anyway. Thank you to the veterans of this process for keeping me optimistic. In the grand scheme of things, very few are getting snagged, order away fellas!


----------



## eyesack

Haha ummmm... I hope that's the type of package/category used there...


----------



## Wildone

I see movement ...They moved ....I feel the luck of the Irish....


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Wildone said:


> I see movement ...They moved to Bethpage....I feel the luck of the Irish....


I had a bird that just went through there. Won't be long now!


----------



## bpegler

Gentlemen,

All the information being posted is certainly helpful, especially to the newer guys worried about their first orders.

I would like to suggest that we be very careful about discussing the tracking information about a product, that is after all, illegal.

Just a gentle reminder.


----------



## Cigar Noob

I'm curious as to what details here are more sensitive than the usual information in the habanos section. I've seen this warning twice now and not sure what angle it is coming from.


----------



## CeeGar

Cigar Noob said:


> I'm curious as to what details here are more sensitive than the usual information in the habanos section. I've seen this warning twice now and not sure what angle it is coming from.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/297205-habanos-forum-rules-important.html


----------



## eyesack

bpegler said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> All the information being posted is certainly helpful, especially to the newer guys worried about their first orders.
> 
> I would like to suggest that we be very careful about discussing the tracking information about a product, that is after all, illegal.
> 
> Just a gentle reminder.


Whoops, sorry if that screenshot was a little too risque! Thought I'd blacked out the important stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know right now its the luck of the draw. An order from last week comes in 4 or 5 days and order from the week earlier sits at JFK. This is pretty much what it is nothing out of the extraordinary. I am sure ST PATS DAY didn't help they are all drinking hope they didn't smoke everyone's cigars lol!


----------



## astripp

If they are smoking my current customs box I feel bad for them, since it is everyday smokes of Montecarlos and ERDM demitasse


----------



## eyesack

Haha, you know, Tony, in high school, I joined the Irish Club so I could cut class to sell pizza with the other Irish kids. My teacher at the time wouldn't believe that I was really part of the Irish Club, though, and hence wouldn't let me leave class. I wonder what tipped them off... xD LOL!


----------



## Wildone

Wildone said:


> I see movement ...They moved ....I feel the luck of the Irish....


And on the 10th day there was peace !
All is good .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> And on the 10th day there was peace !
> All is good .


I have 100 Partagas shorts sitting since the 15th so i guess i got 4 more days to go lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The eagle has landed.:biggrin:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have 100 Partagas shorts sitting since the 15th so i guess i got 4 more days to go lol!


Tone,it appears you have left out the word-boxes-between shorts and sitting.LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Tone,it appears you have left out the word-boxes-between shorts and sitting.LOL


I wish my brother in this lousy economy i am grateful to have secured a 3 months supply.


----------



## usrower321

5x5pack of JLP Cremas made the journey in 5 business days (submitted after business hours on Friday the 9th) and they were sitting in the leasing office on 3/16. Pretty darn quick


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The eagle has landed.:biggrin:


Nice !
Things are looking up ....
Now you can enjoy wondering if Tebow can work some tricks with the Jets !


----------



## astripp

It has been 3 weeks on the Montecarlos and Demi tasse. Hoping still that they arrive.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Nice !
> Things are looking up ....
> Now you can enjoy wondering if Tebow can work some tricks with the Jets !


I like the kid a lot but he ain't no Namath!
Now Manning in Denver that man can throw!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

I'm also on 3 weeks wait...still hoping my RyJ from a vendor I haven't used before, will arrive safely. In the meantime, I decided to stick with my two reliable vendors for 5 boxes of my daily fix to replenish my stock. Hopefully they make it here by next week.


----------



## bpegler

$#*&!!!!

Apparently, Cohiba Lanceros are the new in-demand cigar amongst our friends in Customs.

$#&&!!!

I feel a bit better now.

Not a lot better, but a bit.


----------



## socalocmatt

Ouch. That sucks!



bpegler said:


> $#*&!!!!
> 
> Apparently, Cohiba Lanceros are the new in-demand cigar amongst our friends in Customs.
> 
> $#&&!!!
> 
> I feel a bit better now.
> 
> Not a lot better, but a bit.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> $#*&!!!!
> 
> Apparently, Cohiba Lanceros are the new in-demand cigar amongst our friends in Customs.
> 
> $#&&!!!
> 
> I feel a bit better now.
> 
> Not a lot better, but a bit.


It is one thing loosing a #2, or Robusto, but CoLa,,,,that is just a sin.

Luckily, I am still dodging bullets..


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Just curious how Customs is able to identify the content of the package. Do all packages go through an x-ray machine? I noticed on one of my packages, someone apparently poked a hole but the boxes were wrapped with insulation.


----------



## socalocmatt

i think its the specialized lancero sniffing dogs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> $#*&!!!!
> 
> Apparently, Cohiba Lanceros are the new in-demand cigar amongst our friends in Customs.
> 
> $#&&!!!
> 
> I feel a bit better now.
> 
> Not a lot better, but a bit.


Sorry to hear it Bob i hope replacements are on the way!


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear it Bob i hope replacements are on the way!


Me too Bob!


----------



## the_brain

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear it Bob i hope replacements are on the way!


+1 here


----------



## bpegler

Replacements already processing. Great Customer Service. Thank goodness this vendor guarantees shipping.

Thanks for all the warm wishes.

This has happened to me before, it's just friggen inconvenient.


----------



## jimbo1

that sucks Bob, hope it works out for ya w/ the vendor and you get em replaced soon.


----------



## Wildone

Hopefully it was with a Vendor that re-ships.
Hate it when it happens though.


----------



## Slowreaction

Received my first order, took only 6 days to get here. only spent a day in new York. Looking to purchase some more boxes now. Also a question not related to this thread, has anyone received boxes with serials cut off?


----------



## asmartbull

Slowreaction said:


> Received my first order, took only 6 days to get here. only spent a day in new York. Looking to purchase some more boxes now. Also a question not related to this thread, has anyone received boxes with serials cut off?


Peter,
It is very common to have them removed....congrats


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Peter,
> It is very common to have them removed....congrats


+1 many grey market vendors remove the bar-codes. This has nothing to do with authenticity, but rather their need to hide their sources.


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Now I have 2 boxes sitting in the NYC location... One since the 27th of March, and one since the 31st... Looks like I tempted the dragon too many times...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I wouldn't worry about it just yet.


----------



## asmartbull

Ian
I have had the box in my possession, when it showed still being in NY.
Way to soon to be nervous


----------



## protekk

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Now I have 2 boxes sitting in the NYC location... One since the 27th of March, and one since the 31st... Looks like I tempted the dragon too many times...


Hey Brain mine have been sitting there since the 31st as well...I'm not worried but I'm used to it moving a little quicker.


----------



## asmartbull

Easter along with every other holiday, also slows things to a crawl.


----------



## keithfjr

I had an order go through that same location. Ordered April 2 and received the package on April 7. I'll keep my finger crossed for you.


----------



## harley33

Don't worry yet, I recently had one sit for 10 days... While at the same time something ordered a week later passed it right by....

Never good when this thread makes it to the top again.....


----------



## imported_Mike_E

My buddy got his customs letter last week after his order was shipped 6 weeks prior. My order, which was shipped on 2/28 hasn't arrived and no customs letter yet. I'm thinking that one was probably 'jacked.' 

My latest order which was shipped on 4/4, also hasn't shown up -- hoping Easter just delayed it. If I don't received this last shipment, I'll probably put a hold on any future purchases until the summer.


----------



## smelvis

Hope not I have about 11 in the air or soon to be.


----------



## yellowv

I have a couple in the air and I'm getting worried about the first of the two. It's now been about twice as long as it usually takes. Although it has only been about 11 days. My last order took 5 days.


----------



## smelvis

About 6 of mine said Processed Through Sort Facility but as said above I have also had it say that when it was at my PO Box not worries at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just had one land today after 3 1/2 weeks in transit two others passed it by one in 4 days the other in 7.


----------



## tpharkman

smelvis said:


> Hope not I have about 11 in the air or soon to be.


This is not an order its a darn blitzkrieg...lol!! I hope they all arrive safely Dave.


----------



## astripp

Vendor refunded after 40 days and no receipt. Still no letter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have had a couple of friends that tell me that nothing from Australia is getting through.
Give the Kangaroo the bird lol!


----------



## smelvis

tpharkman said:


> This is not an order its a darn blitzkrieg...lol!! I hope they all arrive safely Dave.


Some dang group buy got me going or in TV words I'm falling and I can't get upppp.... Oh and me too most all are HTF and expensive shat dude! :hail:


----------



## imported_Mike_E

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have had a couple of friends that tell me that nothing from Australia is getting through.
> Give the Kangaroo the bird lol!


+1! I pretty much gave up on one of the packages originating from there which I ordered in Feb.


----------



## yellowv

Well the one I am worried about is still a no show and I had one pass it up and arrive today in half the time.


----------



## tysalem

Made my first online CC purchase two days ago and I'm guessing it will ship out in the next day or two. I bet I'll be watching the tracking info even more for this package. Fingers crossed!


----------



## asmartbull

yellowv said:


> Well the one I am worried about is still a no show and I had one pass it up and arrive today in half the time.


Joe
I have had boxes show up 4 + 5 months after ordering........No need to worry yet


----------



## gasdocok

Will you guys stop bumping this thread to the top of the list. when I see it up there it gives me palpitations!


:smoke2:


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *Mine is still in the NY location since the 31st...


----------



## protekk

Me too Ian same place same date.......Waiting it out....


----------



## Reino

I had a bro here tell me Sunday his was held in NY for 10 days and showed up last Friday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There is no rhyme or reason to this. My best guess says that they must single out certain pallets to scan while others fly right on through. Its not uncommon to get things in as quickly as 4-5 days or as long as 4-5 months.


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There is no rhyme or reason to this. My best guess says that they must single out certain pallets to scan while others fly right on through. Its not uncommon to get things in as quickly as 4-5 days or as long as 4-5 months.


There you go again Tony, spouting the truth....:lol: there doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> There you go again Tony, spouting the truth....:lol: there doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason...


Yeah that truth is a double edged sword ain't it.:spy:


----------



## tysalem

You guys are scaring me! :lalala:


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah that truth is a double edged sword ain't it.:spy:


Yes it is....just remember to grab the hilt, not the blade, and don't run with sharp objects (Mom quote)....:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Yes it is....just remember to grab the hilt, not the blade, and don't run with sharp objects (Mom quote)....:lol:


http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/posts.php?discussion=13078328710A78480100&page=2 :hmm:


----------



## tysalem

My first birdy just landed in NY. Hopefully it will take flight soon!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for getting the thread back on track!
Good luck with the package!
Semper Fi Marine!


----------



## tysalem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for getting the thread back on track!
> Good luck with the package!
> Semper Fi Marine!


Thank you Tony! I will be swearing in in two weeks and should hit boot camp by the end of the year. I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## tysalem

My bird just moved from ISC NY to Bethpage, NY. I'm hoping that means it passed through customs and is about to head this way.


----------



## avitti

tysalem said:


> My bird just moved from ISC NY to Bethpage, NY. I'm hoping that means it passed through customs and is about to head this way.


You should be getting them in a few days then,enjoy..


----------



## tysalem

avitti said:


> You should be getting them in a few days then,enjoy..


That's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks Tony!


----------



## protekk

tysalem said:


> My bird just moved from ISC NY to Bethpage, NY. I'm hoping that means it passed through customs and is about to head this way.


That is exactly what it means!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## tysalem

protekk said:


> That is exactly what it means!!:dance::dance::dance:


Woohooo! :dance: :dance:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tysalem said:


> Thank you Tony! I will be swearing in in two weeks and should hit boot camp by the end of the year. I couldn't be more excited.


Now you can celebrate your commitment to the Corps with a great Cuban Cigar!
No finer branch of the military nor finer cigar on earth!
Semper Fi my brother!


----------



## tysalem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now you can celebrate your commitment to the Corps with a great Cuban Cigar!
> No finer branch of the military nor finer cigar on earth!
> Semper Fi my brother!


You know, my Dad was talking about doing a father-son night, smoking cigars and drinking scotch. He's not a big cigar smoker, but he sees how much I enjoy it. I'll plan on hanging out with him the night that I swear in. He as well as my mother are very supportive of my decision to join the Corps. 
Semper Fi brother!


----------



## yellowv

Good news the order I had been waiting on for 3 weeks showed up today


----------



## imported_Mike_E

yellowv said:


> Good news the order I had been waiting on for 3 weeks showed up today


Great news, Joe!

Hey Tony, any update from your friends on their order from the small continent where nothing bound for here wasn't getting through?


----------



## tysalem

My first CC purchase went flawlessly! Six days from shipping date to my mailbox. :dance:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice score Tyler Your gonna love those PSD#4's


----------



## eyesack

Lol that's a contradiction if ever there was one... Just sayin  Enjoy, Tyler!


----------



## longburn

I haven't seen a place yet that doesn't send fakes to begin with


----------



## dav0

longburn said:


> I haven't seen a place yet that doesn't send fakes to begin with


Hey Carl, can you expand on your post? At first I thought it a joke, but the lack of a emoticon then made my second guess that it was a reply to another post, but in looking back didn't find the topic, hence my question.


----------



## longburn

Sure Davo, I've been smoking 35 years now and was lucky in that my dad was an avid cigar smoker as well and i've been exsposed a CC here and there over that time including some fantastic pre embargos my dad had. But not in the last 15 years or so. I've tried ordering CC's a couple of times in that time and each time what I got were either fakes or CC's have really dropped in quality the last 15 years. They had to be fakes, even the cheapes cigars don't taste that raw and harsh.


----------



## asmartbull

Let's try to leave this thread about the "Letter"
If Carl wants to start a thread on his "statement", feel free to do so....


----------



## longburn

Sorry asmartbull, I didn't realize it was your thread.


----------



## asmartbull

longburn said:


> Sorry asmartbull, I didn't realize it was your thread.


Carl, No worries.
I can just see that your statement will bring with it, a lot of discussion.
Just trying to keep things tiddy...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

longburn said:


> Sorry asmartbull, I didn't realize it was your thread.


That's really uncalled for what are you trying to be a wise guy?
It has nothing to do with who's thread it is! Al is just doing his job and keeping the thread on track. You drop a lug with a bold statement like that i mean really grow up!


----------



## dav0

longburn said:


> Sure Davo, I've been smoking 35 years now and was lucky in that my dad was an avid cigar smoker as well and i've been exsposed a CC here and there over that time including some fantastic pre embargos my dad had. But not in the last 15 years or so. I've tried ordering CC's a couple of times in that time and each time what I got were either fakes or CC's have really dropped in quality the last 15 years. They had to be fakes, even the cheapes cigars don't taste that raw and harsh.


Thanks for the explanation Carl.

I'm off topic here, so, here's back to hoping the BOTL never see the "letter" that is this thread's subject!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Carl, No worries.
> I can just see that your statement will bring with it, a lot of discussion.
> Just trying to keep things tiddy...


He's being sarcastic BullMan!


----------



## harley33

I am sure that Bull realizes the tone of the response, but he is taking the high road... not sure that I would have, but I'm a hot head...

Back on topic...


----------



## smelvis

Back to letters
I haven't got lately but am two day's away from a re ship. Just one out of I think 13/14 orders in the last 6/7 weeks isn't bad odds I'd say. of course I can't say that for sure until they all land.


----------



## yellowv

Back on topic. i have another in the air. Hopefully it makes a speedier journey than the one I finally received last week.


----------



## longburn

I really wasn't trying to change the subject guys or trying to be "smart". I was just trying to enhance it with my own exsperience of ordering cubans into the states like you would if you joined any conversation. I don't post much on here so i'm I sort of forgot how particular people are in these forums on keeping a particular subject on track so it doesn't wander away from it's origonal title. Again my appologies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

longburn said:


> I really wasn't trying to change the subject guys or trying to be "smart". I was just trying to enhance it with my own exsperience of ordering cubans into the states like you would if you joined any conversation. I don't post much on here so i'm I sort of forgot how particular people are in these forums on keeping a particular subject on track so it doesn't wander away from it's origonal title. Again my appologies.


Well you came back to apologize so i guess you are sincere. Please except my apologies for mis judging you!
There is no way to enhance your ordering Cubans here as those conversations are against the rules.
You might wanna brush up on them as it has been a while since you have posted here welcome back!


----------



## longburn

Thanks Tony, I appreciate the gracious reply. So far i've been fortunate in not getting "the letter." But it's been before 9/11 since i've tried to order any also and I imagine that they have tightened up on things since then.


----------



## smelvis

I kind of figured dammit, I got the dreaded good letter again today, out of JFK no worries but it does suck. Item was ordered on the 3-2


----------



## Wildone

Hate that....


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Sorry to hear that Dave. Will your supplier make it right, or are you just out?


----------



## usrower321

Question... does "processed through our NY ISC sort facility" mean that a box is clear and going to move or does it mean the box then goes is at customs. I know almost everyone mentioned theirs were sitting in NY, just wondering if that's what is meant.

Thanks guys.


----------



## protekk

usrower321 said:


> Question... does "processed through our NY ISC sort facility" mean that a box is clear and going to move or does it mean the box then goes is at customs. I know almost everyone mentioned theirs were sitting in NY, just wondering if that's what is meant.
> 
> Thanks guys.


This means customs received it, not that it has left customs.


----------



## smelvis

Saint Jimbob said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave. Will your supplier make it right, or are you just out?


Oh Yeah no worries gonna re ship I actually asked for a refund considering and they said they guarantee if the have to ship one or five times. You can't beat that kind of service.


----------



## usrower321

protekk said:


> This means customs received it, not that it has left customs.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

longburn said:


> Thanks Tony, I appreciate the gracious reply. So far i've been fortunate in not getting "the letter." But it's been before 9/11 since i've tried to order any also and I imagine that they have tightened up on things since then.


Your welcome. Not much more worse than pre 9/11 just erratic is all good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## apexking

I lost a shipment 1/5 maybe over the past yr which is also my lifetime... bad odds i guess. Luckily my vendor reshipped...tracking show isc march 31st. Guessing im going to get a letter. Really hope there is no fine with it.


----------



## protekk

apexking said:


> I lost a shipment 1/5 maybe over the past yr which is also my lifetime... bad odds i guess. Luckily my vendor reshipped...tracking show isc march 31st. Guessing im going to get a letter. Really hope there is no fine with it.


Justin I think a few people here including me seem to have a package in customs on or around that date that never got through.....still waiting for my letter as well.


----------



## smelvis

My reship came at light speed, I am whole except part of a group thing and I think I am done posting photos so just use your imagination at least on Cubans.


----------



## apexking

protekk said:


> Justin I think a few people here including me seem to have a package in customs on or around that date that never got through.....still waiting for my letter as well.


Wow very interesting...so if you get the letter is there a fine with it?


----------



## protekk

There should not be a fine from what I understand


----------



## apexking

protekk said:


> There should not be a fine from what I understand


Ok cool thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

apexking said:


> Wow very interesting...so if you get the letter is there a fine with it?


From the first page of the thread.

Got many P.M's about this after my post about a seized package started to answer a few. I think this is easier long story short!

You do nothing its a Customs letter! It tells you they have seized your package. And they give you a form to dispute it if you can prove its not of Cuban origin. Which you can't because it is, so they keep it end of story. The fine letter is the OFAC letter i got one years ago. A vendors records where compromised through the payment processor.
He cooperated with the Govt and gave everyone up. Cost me $1,500!


----------



## apexking

Yea this is what made me think there was a fine  but reading again i think i misinturpritated it and it was 1500 worth of product instead.


----------



## protekk

Got my first letter today ( i'm assuming a few others might have as well) and although I knew it was coming and I'm not too concerned I will still give it to a lawyer friend for review. I am just not programmed to understand this legal terminology...


----------



## jdfutureman

protekk said:


> Got my first letter today ( i'm assuming a few others might have as well) and although I knew it was coming and I'm not too concerned I will still give it to a lawyer friend for review. I am just not programmed to understand this legal terminology...


Sorry to hear that Mike. It's good to have a place like this to discuss and ease our minds.


----------



## apexking

So getting the letter is like popping your cherry? What is it if you get the the letter on the same day as the replacement box?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Got my first letter today ( i'm assuming a few others might have as well) and although I knew it was coming and I'm not too concerned I will still give it to a lawyer friend for review. I am just not programmed to understand this legal terminology...


The Customs letter saying the confiscated your cigars?
Or the bad letter from OFAC?


----------



## protekk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Customs letter saying the confiscated your cigars?
> Or the bad letter from OFAC?


The confiscation letter....something along the lines of forfeit your cigars or contest confiscation......it was like 5 or 6 pages so just taking precautions, not really that concerned


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> The confiscation letter....something along the lines of forfeit your cigars or contest confiscation......it was like 5 or 6 pages so just taking precautions, not really that concerned


Don't respond no need for alarm just fax it to your vendor enjoy your replacement when it arrives!


----------



## protekk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't respond no need for alarm just fax it to your vendor enjoy your replacement when it arrives!


Lucky for me my replacement arrived about ten days ago. :mrgreen:


----------



## FridayGt

protekk said:


> Lucky for me my replacement arrived about ten days ago. :mrgreen:


Nice! Enjoy them!

From what I'm gathering from Tony's post's is that the OFAC letter comes when they can prove that you purchased or requested the contraband. In Tony's case seems like the payment company and a flipped vendor. Otherwise, the only proof they would have is your admission of guilt by way of contesting the confiscation or some other confession.


----------



## bpegler

I remember the bad letters, and how a very reputable vendor was implicated in the matter. It was a huge issue here back in the Club Stogie days.

I don't know of any OFAC letters in the last few years.

I have certainly had my share of Customs letters, but I just keep them until I get my replacements, then into the trash they go.

I'm not 100% sure the vendor (who I was also using) was necessarily voluntarily involved. I know for sure that a Credit Card company was. I've seen conflicting information about how much he cooperated.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I remember the bad letters, and how a very reputable vendor was implicated in the matter. It was a huge issue here back in the Club Stogie days.
> 
> I don't know of any OFAC letters in the last few years.
> 
> I have certainly had my share of Customs letters, but I just keep them until I get my replacements, then into the trash they go.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure the vendor (who I was also using) was necessarily voluntarily involved. I know for sure that a Credit Card company was. I've seen conflicting information about how much he cooperated.


We may never no for sure the role the vendor played. It was the payment processing company World Pay that handed over the records. At least that's what the vendor says. Funny his shipments where never targeted like others operating out of the same place at that same time. Things that make you go Hmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## jmj_203

My 1st order just went to isc NewYork, fingers crossed. Anyone know the specifics of what they do to inspect there? Such as x-ray scans, open every package etc? Just curious.


----------



## FridayGt

jmj_203 said:


> My 1st order just went to isc NewYork, fingers crossed. Anyone know the specifics of what they do to inspect there? Such as x-ray scans, open every package etc? Just curious.


Can't say how they do the inspections personally, as I do not know, but imagine with the volume that comes through there that it must be random sampling.

I can say that it appears as though once it hits Bethpage, NY in tracking that it has made its way past customs and on its way to you. At least that was my experience. From what I was reading elsewhere, it seems as though confiscated packages shipping stopped at the ISC.

I may be completely wrong on this as I'm pretty new to CC's, so someone please correct my misonformation if I am!


----------



## protekk

FridayGt said:


> I can say that it appears as though once it hits Bethpage, NY in tracking that it has made its way past customs and on its way to you. At least that was my experience. From what I was reading elsewhere, it seems as though confiscated packages shipping stopped at the ISC.


You got it right Jordan!!


----------



## bpegler

Expect a 2-3 day wait before any updated tracking information. Maybe as long as a week.

Teaches patience.


----------



## asmartbull

On a side note, I have received the box when tracking was just showing it leaving NY


----------



## jmj_203

Thanks for the responses. Was just curious since in my newb experience it seems as tho they follow some QC standard and open and 100% every 1 out of who knows how many packages. If I guessed those are the confy ones. Its in Pa now so I'm out of the isc long wait. That first time did teach me patience and I remained positive knowing the volume thru there must be overwhelming. My split partner is freaking lol.


----------



## Guest

This thread put me at ease a bit...

PSD4s enroute


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmj_203 said:


> My 1st order just went to isc NewYork, fingers crossed. Anyone know the specifics of what they do to inspect there? Such as x-ray scans, open every package etc? Just curious.


Supposedly 1 in 100 get snagged so they can't be looking too hard!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Probably just broke my luck by typing this but I'm still a virgin! :rain:


----------



## harley33

Well, I've got one sitting there for a week. It should be medium rare by now....


----------



## avitti

My last order,i thought sat there for a week with no movement(update to tracking) the next update had it in my town's post office..So it was moving through the system just with no tracking updates.


----------



## gasdocok

My last package still showed it in NY until a day after it was delivered. Who knows. :dunno:


----------



## harley33

harley33 said:


> Well, I've got one sitting there for a week. It should be medium rare by now....


Guess what showed up today!


----------



## RealSRS

3 birds all taking off this month. Hopefully they have a safe and speedy journey!


----------



## Othello

Drat! Just got the dreaded letter yesterday. My first one. They snagged a box of 07 Officios. I had another order from a different vendor come through while that one was held up. Then the reship hit NY two days before the letter arrived..... hope that one doesn't get snagged as well. The reship is a box of 08's. The 07' were all gone:sad:

I have had orders get here from 5 to 16 days. Sometimes the tracking has them in ISC for ten or eleven days, then the tracking will usually be a day or two behind.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Othello said:


> Drat! Just got the dreaded letter yesterday. My first one. They snagged a box of 07 Officios. I had another order from a different vendor come through while that one was held up. Then the reship hit NY two days before the letter arrived..... hope that one doesn't get snagged as well. The reship is a box of 08's. The 07' were all gone:sad:
> 
> I have had orders get here from 5 to 16 days. Sometimes the tracking has them in ISC for ten or eleven days, then the tracking will usually be a day or two behind.....


As Bob has said " A badge of honor" 
Enjoy you Habanos when they arrive And FCK customs!
Oh shat i said that!


----------



## Habano

I hate this thread. Delete it!!

:smoke:


----------



## Othello

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As Bob has said " A badge of honor"
> Enjoy you Habanos when they arrive And FCK customs!
> Oh shat i said that!


Thanks Tony..... I am getting ready to order another box of Parti Shorts, hope you left me some :smoke::tease:


----------



## Othello

Starbuck said:


> I hate this thread. Delete it!!
> 
> :smoke:


Yeah, it's a sucky thread to have to post on, but on the other hand, it's good, because I was shiiting in my drawers until I read it!


----------



## jmj_203

Just a note to calm some brothers nerves. Isc ny is backed up I'm guessing from july 4th. Had my pkg sit there 10 days and it just shows trackin near me. Took them 8 business days to process and it tracked like 50 miles from njy so expect 10 day waits if you have birds flying thru the east coast customs


----------



## jmj_203

To clarify that means 10 to 12 day waits with no tracking updates beyond showing arrived at ISC NEW YORK. Relax and have a few smokes in that 2 week wait. And remember your vendor (unless u have a poor excuse for a vendor) will reship a replacement. 1 in 100 I heard the man T say.


----------



## smokin3000gt

I appreciate the heads up Jared! I'm new to all this and have got my first bird in ISCYN and I've been anxiously checking the tracking.


----------



## Othello

Othello said:


> Drat! Just got the dreaded letter yesterday. My first one. They snagged a box of 07 Officios. I had another order from a different vendor come through while that one was held up. Then the reship hit NY two days before the letter arrived..... hope that one doesn't get snagged as well. The reship is a box of 08's. The 07' were all gone:sad:
> 
> I have had orders get here from 5 to 16 days. Sometimes the tracking has them in ISC for ten or eleven days, then the tracking will usually be a day or two behind.....


Ladies and Gentlemen,
I am happy to report that my replacement shipment arrived intact, and unmolested, today! It hit ISC on 7-18, so it took seven days. Real beauties they are too! THANK YOU FOR ALL OF THE REPLIES, ADVICE AND REASSURAN
CES!


----------



## smokin3000gt

Happy to say my birds landed today as well! For those interested: Ordered 7/21, hit customs (NY) on 7/24, left customs/New York on 7/30 and made it safely home 8/3. :smoke:


----------



## smelvis

Quirky note, the fastest shipment I ever had was a replacement box I think it was four day's. Carry on LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Dave i have gotten those 4-5 day shipments a couple of times from your favorite vendor mine as well!


----------



## lasix

Those guys at customs sure smoke some nice cigars.....


----------



## jmj_203

Tony's favorite, but it gives me faith, "makes you go hmmm". Faith they have a quicker & safer path for those last chance retries.


----------



## Fenway

First time ordering. Shipped 8/29, landed today. Shocked to see on the declaration sticker on top of box that it says the actual contents inside. Has anyone else had this happen and still managed to be their sticks safely? I kinda feel that almost like asking for the package to get searched.


----------



## asmartbull

Fenway said:


> First time ordering. Shipped 8/29, landed today. Shocked to see on the declaration sticker on top of box that it says the actual contents inside. Has anyone else had this happen and still managed to be their sticks safely? I kinda feel that almost like asking for the package to get searched.


very common........


----------



## KcJason1

jmj_203 said:


> Just a note to calm some brothers nerves. Isc ny is backed up I'm guessing from july 4th. Had my pkg sit there 10 days and it just shows trackin near me. Took them 8 business days to process and it tracked like 50 miles from njy so expect 10 day waits if you have birds flying thru the east coast customs


This is untrue.. Customs is not backed up as you say. I had a box take 7 days from leaving the vendor to my doorstep.. Was in customs no more than 2 days around the days you originally posted this.


----------



## notmYJ

The box I just received sat in New York ISC for 10 days. Was delivered this week. Not sure if its a back up or if some just make it faster than others.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its hit or miss in the summer months don't forget many are on vacation! Try to get a road rest appointment or any other state or govt run entity appt.
And if its over a holiday weekend 2 weeks is not an uncommon wait!


----------



## avitti

There's no rhyme or reason to customs-just like there is no figuring out the USPS tracking system..all that being said holidays and alert levels probably slow down both agencies


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Folks, I currently have a package that I've been sweating over every day checking the tracking. Checked into ISC LA 9/14 and that was the end of it. What are the odds of it reaching my mailbox? It's been exactly 2 weeks so I already lost hope. The worst part is that it was a re-ship because the first package is still MIA...well, maybe the worst part is that it's a box of RACF's that I've been looking forward to...


----------



## E Dogg

It might show. My last one was at ISC NY for over 10 days and then, boom, in my mailbox. The tracking got updated the very same day.... :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good chance it will show sit tight!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

For those that had your goods confiscated, did tracking just stop at ISC NY/LA? I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hope you guys are right..


----------



## protekk

nikesupremedunk said:


> For those that had your goods confiscated, did tracking just stop at ISC NY/LA? I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hope you guys are right..


For me it did.....but I just had a box show up the other day and tracking said it was still in NY customs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Both scenarios are consistent with the government run entity USPS LOL!


----------



## Draepheus

So if you get a fine letter, do you actually have to pay the 1500 dollars or whatever was listed?


----------



## avitti

Draepheus said:


> So if you get a fine letter, do you actually have to pay the 1500 dollars or whatever was listed?


Take the letter and frame it--do not reply to the letter---circular file is an option---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Draepheus said:


> So if you get a fine letter, do you actually have to pay the 1500 dollars or whatever was listed?


If you get the OFAC letter contact an attorney say nothing and be prepared to pay a fine.
The customs seizure letter is the one to ignore.


----------



## Eleigh

I'd love to know what actually happens to the confiscated contraband. Think our suspicions are true?


----------



## chris1360

Eleigh said:


> I'd love to know what actually happens to the confiscated contraband. Think our suspicions are true?


I can tell you for a fact that the rumors of the Fed boy s having first pick at the best CC in the world, and smoking them up is completely false. Those things are burned up in mass quantities in a large incinerator.

The customs facility is a highly watched (camera's) building. Any of those Fed agents even try to take home some of those goodies would be fired, sometimes prosecuted, and would never work in law enforcement again. For the little money those guys make, trust me, its not worth their jobs.


----------



## capttrips

Have yet to have a package take longer than 7 days to reach me. I gave up following tracking. Why drive myself crazy waiting for something that's going to sit in the freezer for 3 days and in my humidor for 3 years? When it gets here it gets here.


----------



## avitti

chris1360 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the rumors of the Fed boy s having first pick at the best CC in the world, and smoking them up is completely false. Those things are burned up in mass quantities in a large incinerator.
> 
> The customs facility is a highly watched (camera's) building. Any of those Fed agents even try to take home some of those goodies would be fired, sometimes prosecuted, and would never work in law enforcement again. For the little money those guys make, trust me, its not worth their jobs.


I think its mostly tongue in cheek when saying the custom agents are smoking on our dime--that being said cameras or not where there's a will here's a way


----------



## Jordan23

capttrips said:


> Have yet to have a package take longer than 7 days to reach me. I gave up following tracking. Why drive myself crazy waiting for something that's going to sit in the freezer for 3 days and in my humidor for 3 years? When it gets here it gets here.


For me, Dave, your last sentence is spot on, and I'm reaching that point.

For me, your first sentence, I wish was true in my case. Today will be 13 business days (excluding Columbus day) since I've ordered. The tracking has showed "orgin post preparing shipping", since 9/26. I contacted the vendor and they said that apparently USPS hasnt updated the tracking from when the package entered the U.S. They also said to give it the full 22 days, and they will then reship if I dont receive it. So it could be in customs or wherever, I've pretty much forgot about it until my 22 days hit.

It is nice to know that some people get their boxes in that quick though :thumb:


----------



## capttrips

Like I say, it is what it is. On any given week I have 5-6 domestic or international packages coming. I'm suppsoed to receive 4-5 today. If I start getting caught up in the drama that is post 9/11 America I'd go nuts.


----------



## asmartbull

Eleigh said:


> I'd love to know what actually happens to the confiscated contraband. Think our suspicions are true?


I have seen pictures of closets FULL of newly confiscated CC from the last debacle....
We have folks on this board who know some of the agents.....
After seeing the pics, the only thing to which I am sure.....is....eventually, they all go up in smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

chris1360 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the rumors of the Fed boy s having first pick at the best CC in the world, and smoking them up is completely false. Those things are burned up in mass quantities in a large incinerator.
> 
> The customs facility is a highly watched (camera's) building. Any of those Fed agents even try to take home some of those goodies would be fired, sometimes prosecuted, and would never work in law enforcement again. For the little money those guys make, trust me, its not worth their jobs.


I would agree that its not worth their jobs!
But their are many that post here including myself that have gotten the seizure letters!
Back at the Holidays couple of years back.
Many times the amount of cigars they claimed to confiscate were indeed far less than were actually taken.
Maybe they were so backed up that they missed some or maybe a handful here and there found there way into pockets.
Theft occurs everywhere even policemen have been known to steal.


----------



## mvorbrodt

tpharkman said:


> I saved my letter from last year. Wanted to frame it but the govt is so wordy it took them six pages to make their point. I inexplicably lost a box at the beginning of October but no letter yet so I am hoping a postal employee is giving away a box of Monte #2s this Christmas to a botl in need.


LOL true!
I still have the one I got almost 2 years ago for a box of 10 LGC. Oh, they priced them at double what I paid for the box too...


----------



## caputofj

quick question my package has left ISC NYC and is now in a local sort facility...does that mean it passed customs?


----------



## havanajohn

caputofj said:


> quick question my package has left ISC NYC and is now in a local sort facility...does that mean it passed customs?


Yes, it does mean it passed thru Customs. Now lets hope there are cigars in your box, and not a note from Homeland Security.


----------



## caputofj

havanajohn said:


> Yes, it does mean it passed thru Customs. Now lets hope there are cigars in your box, and not a note from Homeland Security.


thought I was out of the woods...guess not yet  have to wait and see...has only been 3 business days


----------



## protekk

caputofj said:


> quick question my package has left ISC NYC and is now in a local sort facility...does that mean it passed customs?


I sent a PM beforw reading the whole post carefully basically confirming that you are essentially in the clear. Sorry if I confused you...:clock::clock:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I got an order now spent 5 days in its origin spot without moving. Another 5 days in customs not moving 10 days and counting. Just placed another order yesterday its probably gonna pass this one its happened before.


----------



## capttrips

Just received my order Monday. Between sitting in home country and ISC NY it took 3 weeks. If I lived in the interior of the country I would expect it to take a week once it left NY.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

So my reshipment from 9/11 never arrived...checked into ISC LA 9/14 and never made it out. Thank goodness for shipment guarantee and hopefully third times a charm!


----------



## Jordan23

nikesupremedunk said:


> So my reshipment from 9/11 never arrived...checked into ISC LA 9/14 and never made it out. Thank goodness for shipment guarantee and hopefully third times a charm!


Andrew, forgive my ignorance, but are you saying it was confiscated or that your delivery time is up, so the vendor will reship?


----------



## flyinillini75

Have two birds in the air. Ordered from two different vendors on Sept 27th they shipped and neither shipment has arrived. I ordered back in February from the same two vendors and both packages made it to my doorstep in 6 days. I am hoping these packages make it......but both MIA... not looking good


----------



## TonyM

As I've never attempted purchasing Habanos before, forgive my ignorance. Is it always a crap shoot like this when you attempt to purchase these things? Reading through this thread and the anxiety that goes with waiting and possibly not receiving a shipment seems too much to bare for me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Much patience and trust is required its not C Bid Holt's or JR where your cigars arrive in a day!


----------



## splattttttt

it isn't fair that a third party origin is not considered as an anti embargo cleanse. Stupid laws.


----------



## stonecutter2

TonyM said:


> As I've never attempted purchasing Habanos before, forgive my ignorance. Is it always a crap shoot like this when you attempt to purchase these things? Reading through this thread and the anxiety that goes with waiting and possibly not receiving a shipment seems too much to bare for me!


It's always this way.

And the taste (usually) more than makes up for it.


----------



## Cmdio

splattttttt said:


> it isn't fair that a third party origin is not considered as an anti embargo cleanse. Stupid laws.


Well the Embargo wouldn't work if this was the case. A main point of the embargo was to prevent any US money from going into Cuba. If Cuba could just export things to the US by an intermediate country then Mexico would just be funneling Cuban tobacco and sugar into the US and Cuba would be profiting.

Another part of the embargo I find very interesting is that if a foreign ship docks in a Cuban port, it is prohibited from docking in a US port for 6 months. This really hurts Cuba's trade with the rest of the world.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just saw some movement out of customs should be another couple days!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Jordan23 said:


> Andrew, forgive my ignorance, but are you saying it was confiscated or that your delivery time is up, so the vendor will reship?


Troy, to my knowledge I can only assume they were confiscated. I've had packages delayed for no reason, but it was never stuck at ISC NY/LA. My original shipment didn't have tracking so I don't know if that ever made it out of customs either but I requested tracking on the reshipment and I see that it never made it out of ISC LA. The vendor made me wait a certain time before they would reship anything out to me.


----------



## Jordan23

Thanks for the clarification Andrew. Hope it works out.


----------



## chris1360

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would agree that its not worth their jobs!
> But their are many that post here including myself that have gotten the seizure letters!
> Back at the Holidays couple of years back.
> Many times the amount of cigars they claimed to confiscate were indeed far less than were actually taken.
> Maybe they were so backed up that they missed some or maybe a handful here and there found there way into pockets.
> Theft occurs everywhere even policemen have been known to steal.


Oh I agree with you 100%. Theft is going to happen in every business. Its just the nature of the scumbags these days. But its only a small percentage of the population. I was addressing the issue that most believe all CC that are confiscated are divided up between all the customs agents, and taken home to their huge walk in humi's full of free CC.... its just simply not true. I agree that the few that come up missing are on a hand full to pocket basis.


----------



## capttrips

The fact of the matter is what we are doing is illegal and if they really wanted to enforce the letter of the law we would really have issues. Anyone who thinks their CCs are then being stolen by the enforcement agency should write a letter of complaint. For criminals (for lack of a better term) to accuse criminals of stealing is kinda funny.


----------



## splattttttt

chris1360 said:


> Oh I agree with you 100%. Theft is going to happen in every business. Its just the nature of the scumbags these days. But its only a small percentage of the population. I was addressing the issue that most believe all CC that are confiscated are divided up between all the customs agents, and taken home to their huge walk in humi's full of free CC.... its just simply not true. I agree that the few that come up missing are on a hand full to pocket basis.


:hmm: and here; I was always under the impression that after an educate amount of confiscated Cuban cigars were collected... That along with all other illegal smoking substances and what nots and then create a large bonfire in their town squares as a show of their political strength and virtue :doh:


----------



## [email protected]

Man I would like to pull the trigger but this post alone got me thinking twice. hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## V-ret

As long as your vendor has your back there is little to worry about!

Happy Hunting


----------



## capttrips

Good vendors will reship your order free of charge if they are confiscated. No worries.


----------



## avitti

capttrips said:


> The fact of the matter is what we are doing is illegal and if they really wanted to enforce the letter of the law we would really have issues. Anyone who thinks their CCs are then being stolen by the enforcement agency should write a letter of complaint. For criminals (for lack of a better term) to accuse criminals of stealing is kinda funny.


No honor among thieves--but i believe its just tongue in cheek when saying customs agents gather up the Havanas and bring them home-just a way of relieving some pent up anxiety's on over due packages and ones that never arrive...If you want to believe Santa and his reindeer intercepted a few ...well what ever floats the boat


----------



## Marcm15

capttrips said:


> The fact of the matter is what we are doing is illegal and if they really wanted to enforce the letter of the law we would really have issues. Anyone who thinks their CCs are then being stolen by the enforcement agency should write a letter of complaint. For criminals (for lack of a better term) to accuse criminals of stealing is kinda funny.


Slightly off topic but this reminded me of a complaint I handled prior to retirement. I was approached by a guy who was very upset that a coin operated vacuum at a local gas station just sucked up his just purchased bag of weed. I asked him to repeat himself because I wasn't quite sure I heard him correctly. After accompanying him back to the service station I had the owner open the unit and had the bad guy reach in and retrieve his "Item"...He was then promptly arrested and charged with Felonious Stupidity...


----------



## [email protected]

Marcm15 said:


> Slightly off topic but this reminded me of a complaint I handled prior to retirement. I was approached by a guy who was very upset that a coin operated vacuum at a local gas station just sucked up his just purchased bag of weed. I asked him to repeat himself because I wasn't quite sure I heard him correctly. After accompanying him back to the service station I had the owner open the unit and had the bad guy reach in and retrieve his "Item"...He was then promptly arrested and charged with Felonious Stupidity...


Hahaha.


----------



## thunderdan11

That is a funny story. Love it.


----------



## Jordan23

Marcm15 said:


> Slightly off topic but this reminded me of a complaint I handled prior to retirement. I was approached by a guy who was very upset that a coin operated vacuum at a local gas station just sucked up his just purchased bag of weed. I asked him to repeat himself because I wasn't quite sure I heard him correctly. After accompanying him back to the service station I had the owner open the unit and had the bad guy reach in and retrieve his "Item"...He was then promptly arrested and charged with Felonious Stupidity...


Hahahaha!


----------



## splattttttt

capttrips said:


> Good vendors will reship your order free of charge if they are confiscated. No worries.


to bad we're not allowed to post a list of such called "good vendors".


----------



## usrower321

splattttttt said:


> to bad we're not allowed to post a list of such called "good vendors".


With a little time and effort googling you can find out for yourself which vendors are good and which to avoid. It's considered a rite of passage.


----------



## splattttttt

usrower321 said:


> With a little time and effort googling you can find out for yourself which vendors are good and which to avoid. It's considered a rite of passage.


my patience is the strongest of my only two virtues I posses. Don't ask what the other one is. It will only leave you limp.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> to bad we're not allowed to post a list of such called "good vendors".


There are many forums on the internet that allow this!
No law against joining multiple forums!


----------



## splattttttt

I like it here best Tony. Thanks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I here ya Puff is like Family to me as well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

So im pretty sure I have said badge of honor heading my way. Couldnt help checking tracking


----------



## protekk

[email protected] said:


> So im pretty sure I have said badge of honor heading my way. Couldnt help checking tracking


How long has it been sitting in customs? if you dont mind me asking.....


----------



## [email protected]

It doesn't look like its siting at all just had a note of the inatl letter attached. Ill give it some time and check


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[email protected] said:


> So im pretty sure I have said badge of honor heading my way. Couldnt help checking tracking


It may still show i have had packages show after months surprisingly the cigars survive very well. As long as its not in the summertime!


----------



## flyinillini75

Well my package from late September never has showed up. However, I did have a customs letter waiting for me at the post office today. It was from US Customs and Border Protection telling me that they seized a package on October 25th at JFK Airport I might have an interest in. I guess I should thank Customs for protecting me from the evil in the world...lol My third order and my first letter........ hope this percentage doesn't continue


----------



## splattttttt

flyinillini75 said:


> Well my package from late September never has showed up. However, I did have a customs letter waiting for me at the post office today. It was from US Customs and Border Protection telling me that they seized a package on October 25th at JFK Airport I might have an interest in. I guess I should thank Customs for protecting me from the evil in the world...lol My third order and my first letter........ hope this percentage doesn't continue


i'm beginning to feel this may be the case with me from Switzerland. Though it isn't in my name. Still, my liaison is a bit worried.


----------



## OnePyroTec

That's a horrible percentage rate...several years ago I had a friend who lived in your state and even his un-banded shipments were getting nabbed or sliced & shipped. The sliced & shipped was their way of saying they knew what was really going on...do something about it.

He finally had to have shipments sent to southern state friends to be re-directed.


----------



## splattttttt

OnePyroTec said:


> That's a horrible percentage rate...several years ago I had a friend who lived in your state and even his un-banded shipments were getting nabbed or sliced & shipped. The sliced & shipped was their way of saying they knew what was really going on...do something about it.
> 
> He finally had to have shipments sent to southern state friends to be re-directed.


Meaning north east?


----------



## OnePyroTec

Being from IL, I think he figured JFK has better agents or at least anything with certain names & address had red flags. All problems were solved when deliveries were re-routed to GA for a layover.


----------



## splattttttt

OnePyroTec said:


> Being from IL, I think he figured JFK has better agents or at least anything with certain names & address had red flags. All problems were solved when deliveries were re-routed to GA for a layover.


Interesting


----------



## Jordan23

flyinillini75 said:


> Well my package from late September never has showed up. However, I did have a customs letter waiting for me at the post office today. It was from US Customs and Border Protection telling me that they seized a package on October 25th at JFK Airport I might have an interest in. I guess I should thank Customs for protecting me from the evil in the world...lol My third order and my first letter........ hope this percentage doesn't continue


Sorry to hear that Brett. I've had success since, but my *first* order was nabbed also. Though I never received a letter it just never made it to customs. I figured some employee took it.


----------



## flyinillini75

It is the risk we take....... I will say luckily the vendor guaranteed shipment and delivery.... my reship is still missing in action, but my reship of the reship made it through. It is interesting that of the shipments I have received two came through New York and one through Chicago. Of the two New York ones one was then routed through Atlanta and the other Chicago. I don't want to try to figure out the ryhme or reason of the USPS. Anyway here is to hoping that my future shipments arrive safely............If this continues I may have to talk to some of my friends who live in Georgia and Florida.


----------



## Jordan23

Well well well, today I came home and saw my first badge of honor as Bob calls them. A real live confiscation letter from customs.

How about that Brett two in the same day. Weird though it said ten cigars and I didn't order a ten pack.

Edit : reading is fundamental. I reread the letter this is the letter for my first order back in September. So it did get confiscated and not stolen. Oh well my current order still has a shot!


----------



## protekk

I, too, am expecting one (another letter) in the next month or so. Luckily my vendor already reshipped! Hope that one makes it through as well as another different box that is already sitting in customs.....


----------



## harley33

Seems like they decided to get their holiday shopping done early....


----------



## splattttttt

Jordan23 said:


> Well well well, today I came home and saw my first badge of honor as Bob calls them. A real live confiscation letter from customs.
> 
> How about that Brett two in the same day. Weird though it said ten cigars and I didn't order a ten pack.
> 
> Edit : reading is fundamental. I reread the letter this is the letter for my first order back in September. So it did get confiscated and not stolen. Oh well my current order still has a shot!


I thought that Obama was gonna let this kind 'a pettyness crapola slide by the wayside *WTF*?
*Hi Wayne *:wave:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of friends told me they got hit as well. I wouldn't panic at this point.


----------



## crgcpro

How long does it normally take to get "The Letter"? I had a 11/26 order that never made it and the reshipment hasn't made it yet either!


----------



## protekk

I'm not sure there is a standard time frame but the letter I received took about 1.5 months from the date it landed in customs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mike is right no standard time frame for notification they pretty much do as they like down at customs!


----------



## asmartbull

I really hate it when I see this thread at the top of my page.....
Looks like we may be going through another "phase"...


----------



## splattttttt

a birdy of mine returned back to their starting point. Now sais he'll try again. WTF!


----------



## John75

asmartbull said:


> I really hate it when I see this thread at the top of my page.....
> Looks like we may be going through another "phase"...


Sounds like some folks at customs are trying to justify their budgets. Probably was a big push to justify their existence at current levels when all the fiscal cliff talk was going on. Maybe no that's calmed down, they'll go back to business as usual.

Bad timing on my part because 1/2 of my first foray into Habanos got nabbed. Strange thing is that I got the letter about two weeks after the vendor shipped them. The replacement is on the way, we'll see if I get those.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Here's some more potentially bad news. My buddy Jimmy just told me he has lost 3 out of 5 packages from November to now ouch!


----------



## TonyM

This is making me consider delaying my first order even further. I thought we were passed the holiday issues?


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here's some more potentially bad news. My buddy Jimmy just told me he has lost 3 out of 5 packages from November to now ouch!


With hearing things like this from vets like you and AL, my next purchases will be from the light side until things calm down. Yesterday, I'd planned to order some 898s, but I got so busy I forgot. Well, hopefully they'll still be available when things cool off. My box of San Cristobal came in yesterday, it sucks to hear brothers on here going thru this.


----------



## Habanolover

Sad to see this still going on. Had a good stretch of a few years where there were literally no letters being received and all shipments were coming through unfazed. I hate when they go through these little "spells". Hopefully things will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## [email protected]

Praise be to the Stogie gods ALL of my orders have made it safe and sound. First ever order was in november and the last was right after the new year.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Goodness....... Not exactly what someone who just placed his first two orders worth of stuff needs to see, especially when both are still in transit. :-|


----------



## protekk

Quick update~~~I ordered a box of party pres and it was shipped november 28th. The reship was sent Jan 7 and arrived yesterday. No letter yet. The weird thing is the last update re: shipping for the first box is origin post is shipping?!?!


----------



## Habanolover

I have had boxes "lost" only to arrive with the customs tape. This has been a couple of years ago. Still no letter. :noidea:


----------



## crgcpro

My reshipment arrived today so at least I don't have to worry about getting two letters. I won't order again for at least a couple of months. I have a few buddies that are in the reship phase as well right now.


----------



## asmartbull

No lie....
I have had boxes show up 4 months after a vendor replaced them.....
Sometime sh*t happens


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I've got a few boxes scheduled to land tomorrow, according to the tracking number. I wasn't even going to check the tracking until this thread got brought back up. Of course now I'm traveling for work ( my gf will get the package) and I'm paranoid that ill come home to box with nothing in it but a nasty gram from customs. Oh well, the anticipation is half the fun. ray:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad packages are landing and Bullman is right i have had stuff show up many months after it had been replaced.
Whether its ordering waiting for shipments to land aging.
Cubans are a process that requires much patience.
Maybe that's part of the reason they taste so damn good when we smoke em!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## splattttttt

do you just send back the delayed packages after replacements arrive?


----------



## Habanolover

splattttttt said:


> do you just send back the delayed packages after replacements arrive?


The couple of times this has happened to me they have told me to "enjoy them". :tu

Some vendors are all class when it comes to Customer Service.


----------



## splattttttt

good to know big Poppa, but as always... Honesty's best policy.


----------



## Habanolover

splattttttt said:


> good to know big Poppa, but as always... Honesty's best policy.


No doubt Jack. You have to keep a good relationship going with them.
I informed them and they just gave me the cigars. It was the same person both times so I can't say they would all do this but I would definitely tell any of them.


----------



## splattttttt

Amen Brother!


----------



## mata777

I didn't want to talk about this until I had my boxes land. I had a bird disappear out of thin air in Nov 2012. No letter until now, tracking just stopped after it left that one place in Europe. I waited some time just to make sure and let my vendor know what happened, my replacements arrived safely today after spending 8 straight days at ICS on the east coast (that wait sucked). First bird to not make to me ever since I started down the slope several years ago. I'll post pics in the recent acquisitions thread later.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> do you just send back the delayed packages after replacements arrive?


It has happened to me as Donnie said i contact the vendor.
I said these took 3 months to show up i really don't want them were should i send them.
They said Tony we don't want to resell them either keep whats smokeable throw the rest out.
Mind you its was two boxes of cigars they were great cigars to hand out.
At BBQ's at the house after a few months in the humi they were fine.


----------



## capttrips

With the recent crackdown I'm holding off for a bit.


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It has happened to me as Donnie said i contact the vendor.
> I said these took 3 months to show up i really don't want them were should i send them.
> They said Tony we don't want to resell them either keep whats smokeable throw the rest out.
> Mind you its was two boxes of cigars they were great cigars to hand out.
> At BBQ's at the house after a few months in the humi they were fine.


very nice vendors, eh? Humm!


----------



## V-ret

There is a crackdown? My last order I received 5 days ago was only in transit for 9 days. I swear it wasn't in customs longer than a couple of days; it also marked the quickest I have ever received an order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V-ret said:


> There is a crackdown? My last order I received 5 days ago was only in transit for 9 days. I swear it wasn't in customs longer than a couple of days; it also marked the quickest I have ever received an order.


Before all this started there were shipments that went door to door in 4-5 days.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> shipments that went door to door in 4-5 days.


Are those days behind us?

We need a thread started that reads "I didn't get spanked by Customs"


----------



## raycarlo

Just got my first customs letter yesterday from a shipment that was seized back in October. Hopefully it'll be my one an only but probably not.


----------



## RealSRS

ive had a couple sitting in isc for about 10 days. Getting kind of worried. This is the first time ive used this specific vendor and the first time ive had a problem. hope they show up this next week


----------



## Lrbergin

RealSRS said:


> ive had a couple sitting in isc for about 10 days. Getting kind of worried. This is the first time ive used this specific vendor and the first time ive had a problem. hope they show up this next week


I have the same issue and have one that's been sitting at isc for about a week. Wonder if this all specific to one vendor?


----------



## Jordan23

Perfecto Dave said:


> Are those days behind us?
> 
> We need a thread started that reads "I didn't get spanked by Customs"


Dave I think you meant this as a joke. But I think its actually a good idea. I mean if we see tons of post to the effect of " my box arrived", it would let guys know to fire away.

Edit. Never mind what I wrote. The Cuban purchase thread essentially does this.


----------



## crgcpro

My Nov order was big enough to be shipped in 4 separate packaged. Two of them arrived in 5 days. The other two never made it. One reshipment made it in 5 days and the other one took two weeks.


----------



## crgcpro

Lrbergin said:


> I have the same issue and have one that's been sitting at isc for about a week. Wonder if this all specific to one vendor?


Two of the three most popular vendors are having this issue as far as i have heard.


----------



## mata777

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I know once you package shows up as processed through ics whatever it has cleared customs already. After that it's just a waiting game. My only one that got snatched never made it it to ics. My last bird that arrived was at ics for exactly 8 days.


----------



## Jordan23

mata777 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I know once you package shows up as processed through ics whatever it has cleared customs already. After that it's just a waiting game. My only one that got snatched never made it it to ics. My last bird that arrived was at ics for exactly 8 days.


From what I've read yes. Unless it has green customs tape on the box.


----------



## protekk

mata777 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I know once you package shows up as processed through ics whatever it has cleared customs already. After that it's just a waiting game. My only one that got snatched never made it it to ics. My last bird that arrived was at ics for exactly 8 days.


I am not sure you are really in the clear until you see processed through or arrival at _USPS_ sort facility. Basically the first message on tracking _after _the ics processing means you are good.


----------



## protekk

mata777 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I know once you package shows up as processed through ics whatever it has cleared customs already. After that it's just a waiting game. My only one that got snatched never made it it to ics. My last bird that arrived was at ics for exactly 8 days.


I am not sure you are really in the clear until you see processed through or arrival at _USPS_ sort facility. Basically the first message on tracking _after _the ics processing means you are good.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Habanolover said:


> I have had boxes "lost" only to arrive with the customs tape. This has been a couple of years ago. Still no letter. :noidea:


Is there a reason why Customs would seize a package then repack and mark it as being inspected, before allowing it to the destination?


----------



## OnePyroTec

Mike_E said:


> Is there a reason why Customs would seize a package then repack and mark it as being inspected, before allowing it to the destination?


The cigars could have been cigars with no bands or the Customs agent didn't realize what he/she was looking at. They wouldn't re-pack & forward CC's on purpose. They *WILL* cut and slice non-banded cigars, re-pack & forward them without a letter.

I haven't had a package in years some with the inspection tape...I like to reuse it and put a stripe on my travel-dor and my last one wore out.


----------



## Hermit

Mike_E said:


> Is there a reason why Customs would seize a package then repack and mark it as being inspected, before allowing it to the destination?


They're outside your house, waiting for you to open it.


----------



## avitti

Customs like USPS seems to work without rhyme or reason--maybe they do it on purpose . I've had un-banded cigars via private courier inspected and resealed with blue tape.I'm almost 100% sure a brother from CO. had a package opened a few tubos removed -resealed with green tape then delivered.You could say that Customs and USPS are the unknown X-factor when ordering cigars


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mike_E said:


> Is there a reason why Customs would seize a package then repack and mark it as being inspected, before allowing it to the destination?


Because they can!


----------



## capttrips

Call me a conspiracy theorist, but don't you guys think Customs and Enforcement looks at places like Puff and other online forums? One thing I learned the hard way years ago was it's one thing to break the law, but it's a completely different thing to break the law and throw it in law enforcement's face. Has a tendency to piss them off and draw unwanted attention.


----------



## Jordan23

capttrips said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist, but don't you guys think Customs and Enforcement looks at places like Puff and other online forums? One thing I learned the hard way years ago was it's one thing to break the law, but it's a completely different thing to break the law and throw it in law enforcement's face. Has a tendency to piss them off and draw unwanted attention.


I've seen people have this debate on forums before, Dave.

One camp says what you're saying and that we're all foolish for having forums, posting pics, sticking it to the "man", etc.

The other camp says no, Customs does not sit around monitoring forums all day. They know people order these cigars, so what knowledge would be gained? There's news clips about it on Youtube, it's not a secret. The camp goes further and says if they cared that much, every time you placed an order they could know (Patriot Act) via tracking an IP address and so on... They usually add something to the effect of there are magazines like Hightimes and movies like "Blow" all which detail illegal activity, and those industries have been buzzing along forever just fine.

I'm more in the second camp myself. I have no idea if they watch the forums.  Really I just access the risk, reward, possibility of punishment, "cost" of punishment and go from there like all of us do.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two just landed so maybe they are letting up.


----------



## Flapjack23

I got my first letter the other day, from a package that got "lost" in October. My vendor had made it right some time ago tho. Still waiting on 2 more letters or a couple very late packages. Throughout the last 6 months I have had some land 4 days after shipment and some take 3 weeks. No rhyme or reason, the 4 day package came in November.


----------



## MarkC

I'm kind of hoping to get the letter; I've already got the replacement package, so the letter would feel like my initiation ceremony into the club...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Jimmy just got his replacements today 7 days door to door.


----------



## splattttttt

Amen! TYG!


----------



## tpharkman

I am possibly in the minority here but I don't prefer tracking. It just makes the BP rise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> I am possibly in the minority here but I don't prefer tracking. It just makes the BP rise.


Just take an extra pill works for me LOL!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just take an extra pill works for me LOL!


better living through chemistry, I always say LOL. Tony, you're massive brother. Remember that jargon from way back in the days. Aren't you glad I didn't say wicked? LOL


----------



## MarkC

tpharkman said:


> I am possibly in the minority here but I don't prefer tracking. It just makes the BP rise.


I agree completely. Particularly as if USPS is involved, it's meaningless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> better living through chemistry, I always say LOL. Tony, you're massive brother. Remember that jargon from way back in the days. Aren't you glad I didn't say wicked? LOL


Yeah for me an extra blood pressure pill is worth its weight in Gold LOL!


----------



## tonyrocks922

capttrips said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist, but don't you guys think Customs and Enforcement looks at places like Puff and other online forums? One thing I learned the hard way years ago was it's one thing to break the law, but it's a completely different thing to break the law and throw it in law enforcement's face. Has a tendency to piss them off and draw unwanted attention.





Jordan23 said:


> I've seen people have this debate on forums before, Dave.
> 
> One camp says what you're saying and that we're all foolish for having forums, posting pics, sticking it to the "man", etc.
> 
> The other camp says no, Customs does not sit around monitoring forums all day. They know people order these cigars, so what knowledge would be gained? There's news clips about it on Youtube, it's not a secret. The camp goes further and says if they cared that much, every time you placed an order they could know (Patriot Act) via tracking an IP address and so on... They usually add something to the effect of there are magazines like Hightimes and movies like "Blow" all which detail illegal activity, and those industries have been buzzing along forever just fine.
> 
> I'm more in the second camp myself. I have no idea if they watch the forums.  Really I just access the risk, reward, possibility of punishment, "cost" of punishment and go from there like all of us do.


In my line of work I interact with a lot of Law Enforcement at a variety of levels. While I don't personally know anyone from ICE, if they're anything like any other federal or local LE agencies they most certainly are viewing and perhaps even participating in these forums. That's not to say everyone should be paranoid and stop discussing cubans online at all. There's not much to be gained from their perspective, the vendors are pretty easy to find with a google search, but intelligence gathering is a huge part of law enforcement these days, and any agency that doesn't monitor online "chatter" about their area of focus is not doing their job properly.


----------



## smelvis

I would bet what little money I have that all ICE and lettered agencies are also buying cigars many LE we know as friends. I say this because I don't think they will ever get very serious about us little guy's because to many of them would go down with us. People we know and could prove.

Now ordering large amounts those guy's can possibly get busted especially the dishonest ones. Just MHO


----------



## splattttttt

smelvis said:


> I would bet what little money I have that all ICE and lettered agencies are also buying cigars many LE we know as friends. I say this because I don't think they will ever get very serious about us little guy's because to many of them would go down with us. People we know and could prove.
> 
> Now ordering large amounts those guy's can possibly get busted especially the dishonest ones. Just MHO


I agree completely. But on the other hand, if they wanted to end illegal sales from entering the U.S., wouldn't it make more sense to attack the vendor?


----------



## smelvis

Yep which is why they are trying to and stopping some from using certain Credit Cards.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> I agree completely. But on the other hand, if they wanted to end illegal sales from entering the U.S., wouldn't it make more sense to attack the vendor?


They did that some years back the fallout was Huge.
Vendors went under people got fined.
Don't ask how i know.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They did that some years back the fallout was Huge.
> Vendors went under people got fined.
> Don't ask how i know.


I'll bet you knew a friends sisters uncle who had a friend that knew a guy it happened to? :nono:


----------



## morganti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They did that some years back the fallout was Huge.
> Vendors went under people got fined.
> Don't ask how i know.


I won't ask, but I am guessing it has something to to with the very first post in this thread... I am so glad we can legally buy CC's in Canada, too bad they are so damned expensive...


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They did that some years back the fallout was Huge.
> Vendors went under people got fined.
> Don't ask how i know.


That's why you now go by the name of Tony eh?
Ain't the witness progam grand... Mr Smith lol


----------



## nfusion770

Is "processed through sort facility" on Feb 13 good or bad?

ISC NY- that must be customs huh? Compared to my previous orders it appears this one is hung up.


----------



## protekk

nfusion770 said:


> Is "processed through sort facility" on Feb 13 good or bad?
> 
> ISC NY- that must be customs huh? Compared to my previous orders it appears this one is hung up.


The next message is the one you'll be looking for. It'll be something like Sorted through a local "post office" or arrived at a "local post office" type of message means you are in the clear.


----------



## asmartbull

nfusion770 said:


> Is "processed through sort facility" on Feb 13 good or bad?
> 
> ISC NY- that must be customs huh? Compared to my previous orders it appears this one is hung up.


Far to soon to worry about this.....it will likely be at your door-step before the tracking is updated


----------



## nfusion770

Funny. Thanks guys. I didn't even track my first orders beyond the border of the originating country so this is my first time monitoring the journey through customs. I had no idea I could use the same tracking number at USPS- now I know what the heck everyone is talking about.


----------



## splattttttt

asmartbull said:


> Far to soon to worry about this.....it will likely be at your door-step before the tracking is updated


same as most international shipments. Tracking's a waste.
Senders I think get more out of it then the receiver.


----------



## JPinDC

nfusion770 said:


> Is "processed through sort facility" on Feb 13 good or bad?
> 
> ISC NY- that must be customs huh? Compared to my previous orders it appears this one is hung up.


I've heard of two others now stuck on that same date there.


----------



## caputofj

mine just passed after sitting there for 5 days...give it some time...if you have a good vendor he will reship generally after some time....it unfortunately happens from time to time...I still have one sitting from 11/22


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JPinDC said:


> I've heard of two others now stuck on that same date there.


Add one more to that list. I've got a package sitting since feb 13 also.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its only 10 days i wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## JPinDC

I remember at the time wondering if Nemo was going to screw things up but yes, patience is the lesson learned.


----------



## smokinpeace

I have one sitting since the 13th also.


----------



## nfusion770

It's peculiar that there are 4 Feb 13 cases in this thread. It certainly could be a conspiracy- some politicians needed last minute Valentines gifts for their husbands and just like normal, tax payers get stuck footing the bill :lol:.

My vendor does guarantee. They say after 20 business days you can contact for reshipment. No guaranteed on reshipment though. That's when I get a little nervous. Might want to make sure I steer clear of St Patties day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nfusion770 said:


> It's peculiar that there are 4 Feb 13 cases in this thread. It certainly could be a conspiracy- some politicians needed last minute Valentines gifts for their husbands and just like normal, tax payers get stuck footing the bill :lol:.
> 
> My vendor does guarantee. They say after 20 business days you can contact for reshipment. No guaranteed on reshipment though. That's when I get a little nervous. Might want to make sure I steer clear of St Patties day.


You might wanna consider asking for a refund instead.


----------



## nfusion770

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You might wanna consider asking for a refund instead.


I hadn't thought of that but it makes a lot more sense. Patience pays off once again. Thanks Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nfusion770 said:


> I hadn't thought of that but it makes a lot more sense. Patience pays off once again. Thanks Tony.


Your welcome !
Peace my brother!


----------



## olotti

I had a package from my very trusted vendor show up 1 year after i ordered it and they also replaced the box that went missing. Of course I told them of the lost package showing up and the good vendor they are gave me half off on the box that showed up. Monte 2's. Good deal all around and the cigars were still in great shape, still have some left to cherish.


----------



## splattttttt

:jaw: score!


----------



## JPinDC

So you're saying that cigars could stay packaged and not humidified for a year and still be OK? How long did it take for them to come back to smoking shape in your huimidor? What were they like when you first opened?


----------



## splattttttt

JPinDC said:


> So you're saying that cigars could stay packaged and not humidified for a year and still be OK? How long did it take for them to come back to smoking shape in your huimidor? What were they like when you first opened?


only CC can do that ( ;


----------



## stonecutter2

JPinDC said:


> So you're saying that cigars could stay packaged and not humidified for a year and still be OK? How long did it take for them to come back to smoking shape in your huimidor? What were they like when you first opened?


Not sure about the vendor in this instance, but my vendor ships with a Boveda pack in a well sealed package. Given a closed environment that's pretty well sealed, I guess the sticks might still be okay. The proof of the cigar is in the smoking


----------



## nfusion770

If the Boveda is still wet I guess they should be OK and the silver lining is they have an extra year of age on them. But a year in transit though, I don't know? I supposed if they were alright and half price it was probably a pretty good deal.


----------



## CigarGoogler

JPinDC said:


> I've heard of two others now stuck on that same date there.


You can add two more as well.


----------



## nishdog007

CigarGoogler said:


> *You can add two more as well*.


What the... has anyone ordered anything since Feb 13th and received their packages?


----------



## nfusion770

nishdog007 said:


> What the... has anyone ordered anything since Feb 13th and received their packages?


I have received 2 packages since- one from the same vendor and one from another. Just something about that day in particular it seems.


----------



## protekk

There was a date a while back, I think 11/28/12 where a similar thing happened. A couple of people, me included had confiscations. On a side note I have not received the dreaded letter from that box just yet (but did receive the replacement box)!


----------



## splattttttt

so, what happened that day? Why so much hate against Int. mail


----------



## djsmiles

I've got a package shipped 02/08/13 I'm still waiting on.


----------



## CigarGoogler

splattttttt said:


> so, what happened that day? Why so much hate against Int. mail


I can't recall the exact dates, but I remember they were getting a massive snow storm out east right around those days. I believe the storm started Friday, the 8th, and lasted through the weekend before they began digging out.


----------



## stonecutter2

CigarGoogler said:


> I can't recall the exact dates, but I remember they were getting a massive snow storm out east right around those days. I believe the storm started Friday, the 8th, and lasted through the weekend before they began digging out.


Yeah. I think the backlog just gave them less inclination to "wave things through" and they probably bore more scrutiny in the customs process.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seems to me the mail is just slow in general!
I have gotten packages in 4-5 days from overseas. I am waiting on a package from a couple of states away coming up on a week now!


----------



## splattttttt

A Google search turned up zilch in terms of current state of affairs. Guess it's business as usual.


----------



## Phidelt076

I've got an order I'm still waiting on that shipped 2/8. I don't have a tracking number so I'm not sure if it got stuck on the 13th as well. I do know this one is taking longer than previous shipments from this particular vendor.


----------



## nfusion770

nfusion770 said:


> I have received 2 packages since- one from the same vendor and one from another. Just something about that day in particular it seems.


I take this back. I had one order from a different vendor go through NY since. Nothing from the vendor of my "hung up" package.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nishdog007 said:


> What the... has anyone ordered anything since Feb 13th and received their packages?


My buddy Jimmy placed and order on the 15th that landed yesterday.


----------



## john_007

I've got one stuck on feb 14th who knows last time no update untill out for delivery so I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## John75

nishdog007 said:


> What the... has anyone ordered anything since Feb 13th and received their packages?


I placed orders on the 7th and the 18th, I got both of them exactly one week after I placed the orders. I'm in the south though, so my orders may take a different route, maybe through Atlanta? I'm not sure how international shipping works.


----------



## splattttttt

John75 said:


> I placed orders on the 7th and the 18th, I got both of them exactly one week after I placed the orders. I'm in the south though, so my orders may take a different route, maybe through Atlanta? I'm not sure how international shipping works.


they probably take US southern folk MORE seriously cause you guys is rebels.


----------



## John75

splattttttt said:


> they probably take US southern folk MORE seriously cause you guys is rebels.


I think you meant "Y'all are rebels." :smile:


----------



## splattttttt

John75 said:


> I think you meant "Y'all are rebels." :smile:


I needs to go spend more time down yonder, eh?
Thanks my man!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Damn, it's been a minute since I heard someone say "over yonderer," as I moved out of the south about a year ago.

I can't say I missed it too much.


----------



## splattttttt

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Damn, it's been a minute since I heard someone say "over yonderer," as I moved out of the south about a year ago.
> 
> I can't say I missed it too much.


yeah, but I used a Canadian accent d :


----------



## nfusion770

Had 3 packages from the same dealer in customs. One moved today after 5 days (hopefully still in tact). 2 others are still stuck. I had suspicions all the stuck packages were from the same dealer as I had another from a different dealer move swiftly through in the interim, but that's just a guess.


----------



## keithfjr

I don't know what happened on Feb 13, but packages are definitely getting through now.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Have any of the other feb 13 guys gotten their packages yet? Mine still hasn't showed...


----------



## djsmiles

Nope. The one I ordered on the 8th have yet to show up.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

How long before you guys contact your vendors? I've never lost one before.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Contact your vendor on his policies the time frame is usually 30-60 days.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My vendor actually has a counter in the order history to show you exactly how many business days it has been since it has shipped. You can't do ANYthing with the order before the count gets to 28 non-holiday business days.


----------



## Phidelt076

My order from Feb-8th just showed up at the office a few minutes ago. This package took twice as long to arrive as the handful of recent orders I placed with this vendor. Hopefully this will help put your minds at ease a little. 

Everything was intact and the packaging had not been tampered with or marked up in any way if that matters.


----------



## OnePyroTec

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> My vendor actually has a counter in the order history to show you exactly how many business days it has been since it has shipped. You can't do ANYthing with the order before the count gets to 28 non-holiday business days.


:2 you have a good vendor  Your vendor has been around the block a few times and knows international shipping can be unreliable at best sometimes. He is just covering his backside by not resending packages without giving them a chance to show up first.


----------



## John75

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> My vendor actually has a counter in the order history to show you exactly how many business days it has been since it has shipped. You can't do ANYthing with the order before the count gets to 28 non-holiday business days.


Pretty sure I have used the same vendor for most of my orders so far. All of my orders got to me before that counter got to 6 days. Although they say it can take long it usually doesn't. I only had one really small problem and it was handled quickly. They've even been shipping stuff within 24 hours of the order lately.

Definitely smart that they use the counter, it keeps me from checking the shipping status every four hours!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Thanks for the update , it's interesting how much int. shipping can fluctuate. Time will tell if mine will come home to roost. :smile:



Phidelt076 said:


> My order from Feb-8th just showed up at the office a few minutes ago. This package took twice as long to arrive as the handful of recent orders I placed with this vendor. Hopefully this will help put your minds at ease a little.
> 
> Everything was intact and the packaging had not been tampered with or marked up in any way if that matters.


----------



## djsmiles

Phidelt076 said:


> My order from Feb-8th just showed up at the office a few minutes ago. This package took twice as long to arrive as the handful of recent orders I placed with this vendor. Hopefully this will help put your minds at ease a little.
> 
> Everything was intact and the packaging had not been tampered with or marked up in any way if that matters.


This is encouraging. Still waiting on my order from the 8th. And another that landed in NY on the 22nd.


----------



## piperdown

Got my letter today for a missing shipment in Oct '11. Yep a year and five months.
How asinine......


----------



## CigarGoogler

FYI -- same vendor, one hit NY on 2/10 and the other on 2/24. Neither has moved yet. I've got two other peeps with packages in NY 2/10-2/13 who also have seen no movement. Same vendor as mine. Made two other orders via different vendors after my two packages...both have arrived safely already.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Got my letter today for a missing shipment in Oct '11. Yep a year and five months.
> How asinine......


Frame it and mount it! As Bob says a badge of honor!


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Frame it and mount it! As Bob says a badge of honor!


I'm definitely holding onto it....it's a hoot to read!


----------



## Mountain Lion

Still waiting on an order that was shipped on Feb 8th as well...looks like there is more than a few that are feeling the delays. Coming from the above mentioned vendor too


----------



## Jordan23

My package shipped on the 18th and has been in Custom's paws since the 20th. Oh well, time will tell. It's the game I play or choose to play for now.


----------



## John75

Jordan23 said:


> My package shipped on the 18th and has been in Custom's paws since the 20th. Oh well, time will tell. It's the game I play or choose to play for now.


I have a package thats been sitting with customs since the 20th too. Hopefully these all get released soon, especially if they all came from one vendor, that poor guy is going to take a pretty hefty loss if we all come calling for replacements.


----------



## olotti

1 box sent on Feb 12th arrived in the typical 7 days. Two other boxes shipped on Feb 15th are still yet to arrive, guess the waiting ensues.


----------



## djsmiles

I got my 2/8 shipped package yesterday. Waiting on my other package that landed in NY on the 22nd.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Might be a bit of a stretch...but...it is the flu and cold season. Employers being short handed at this time of the year is a common obstacle.


----------



## JPinDC

and now another East Coast superstorm.


----------



## John75

Perfecto Dave said:


> Might be a bit of a stretch...but...it is the flu and cold season. Employers being short handed at this time of the year is a common obstacle.


That and the current political situation where the administration want us to really "feel" the effects of the sequestration might be part of it too. Cutting hours and shifts would slow things down a good bit and generally make things a pain in the butt, even if were we just waiting for german paper clips to show up. Who knows, but I think I'd rather have a general slowdown than have a crackdown on a vendor happen. I can wait an extra couple of weeks, but I don't want vendor to have to deal with the government making their lives difficult.


----------



## nfusion770

No news here either.


----------



## Jordan23

John75 said:


> That and the current political situation where the administration want us to really "feel" the effects of the sequestration might be part of it too. Cutting hours and shifts would slow things down a good bit and generally make things a pain in the butt, even if were we just waiting for german paper clips to show up. Who knows, but I think I'd rather have a general slowdown than have a crackdown on a vendor happen. I can wait an extra couple of weeks, but I don't want vendor to have to deal with the government making their lives difficult.


This is a real good point that I didnt consider.


----------



## splattttttt

found this. Though it might help explain a few things.


----------



## Mountain Lion

djsmiles said:


> I got my 2/8 shipped package yesterday. Waiting on my other package that landed in NY on the 22nd.


2/8 shipment arrived yesterday as well!


----------



## Lrbergin

Just got my latest in 7 days door to door.


----------



## john_007

Just had a package move so hopefully things are just slow.


----------



## nishdog007

Lrbergin said:


> Just got my latest in 7 days door to door.


Ditto... had one shipped one 3/1 and arrived today... 6 days total. Hopefully things are picking up for everyone else as well!!


----------



## nfusion770

Mine just got auto reshipped- I didn't know that was going to happen. That's great CS but I was going to cancel and reorder or order something else. Glad to hear packages are moving again- hope mine makes it through.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lrbergin said:


> Just got my latest in 7 days door to door.





nishdog007 said:


> Ditto... had one shipped one 3/1 and arrived today... 6 days total. Hopefully things are picking up for everyone else as well!!


Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John75

Kind of an out there question, but how common is it to get a package without the tracking being updated? The last order I got never had the tracking updated, it showed up on my porch and the tracking still said it was in New York. The random efficiency of the US Postal service never fails to mystify me.


----------



## CigarGoogler

My two packages--NY on 2/10 and 2/24--still show as stuck. My vendor reshipped the 2/10 shipment (fingers crossed). He did mention that he is seeing a lot of stuck packages causing reships and refunds over the last month or so. That's a real bummer since he is a phenomenal vendor. I'd hate to see this affect prices or shipping policy.

A friend also had hers--stuck as of 2/12 or 13--refunded. Too bad.

Lets hope this is a temporary problem!


----------



## olotti

What does this being "Stuck" mean. Are the packages on hold for being processed, does it mean they are in line to be processed, does it mean theyre in customs but have no timeline for being processed?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

John75 said:


> Kind of an out there question, but how common is it to get a package without the tracking being updated? The last order I got never had the tracking updated, it showed up on my porch and the tracking still said it was in New York. The random efficiency of the US Postal service never fails to mystify me.


Actually its very common happens all the time!


----------



## CigarGoogler

It's kind of impossible to know the answers to those questions. What I mean by stuck is that it shows the following in the tracking page:


First-Class Package International Service -- Processed Through Sort Facility February 10, 2013, 5:19 am -- ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) -- International Letter

As you can see, it just shows that it is sitting in the ISC NY center (customs) for a period of time greater than what I consider acceptable.  My vendor agreed as of the 6th that this was too long, and likely stuck, hence the reshipping. I've had packages sit there for up to a week and then suddenly move or get delivered, but that is not the case with this particular package (or a similar one on 2/24). 

Does that mean they will never be delivered? No. Regardless, I have no idea what is actually happening with the package since USPS nor Customs provides any additional transparency or information about what is happening. Now, I'm sure I contact them and push for an update, but I'm inclined to take other action instead.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

olotti said:


> What does this being "Stuck" mean. Are the packages on hold for being processed, does it mean they are in line to be processed, does it mean they're in customs but have no timeline for being processed?


I have no idea what goes on when they arrive at customs! It would appear they sit there until customs gets a chance to go through them one by one. With the delays of late i am assuming they are working with a skeleton crew.


----------



## CigarGoogler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have no idea what goes on when they arrive at customs! It would appear they sit there until customs gets a chance to go through them one by one. With the delays of late i am assuming they are working with a skeleton crew.


Good point Tony. We've all heard--without getting into politics--about the potential effects brought on by the sequester (or the threat of it). That could certainly be a factor here. It could also be an busy time of year as many companies are importing spring/summer stock of goods and materials as well as a general increase in import/exports due to somewhat improved business conditions. Ultimately, we are left to guess...and create threads like this to worry ourselves sick.


----------



## Phidelt076

I've always assumed the international mail worked under the same principal as security at the airport. Everything runs through the standard security screening with select passengers/packages pulled aside for an additional screening. I could be wrong but this seems to make sense to me. And if they are in fact working skeleton crews that may play to our favor, just not in the time it takes to get to our door. I'd imagine cigars would be a pretty low priority under those circumstances.

My last two orders and the time it took to recieve them would kind of back this up. My order from 2/8 showed up on 3/4 and an order I placed on 2/27 showed up on 3/5. Both were from the same vendor. If they had truly gotten behind I think all shipments would be running behind and not just select dates. They have to just be pulling some aside for additional screening.

I try not to think about it too much but I have adjusted to keepng my orders to a maximum of two boxes just incase.


----------



## Phidelt076

Oops...... double post


----------



## TTecheTTe

My last order placed 2/26 was received on day 8, well within the norm of 1-2 weeks.

They have taken up to 3 weeks and expected delivery is actually 30 days. I really _hate_ this thread! It has become a "Nervous Nelly" forum, and on day 4 of my order I found myself fretting for the first time, and needlessly as it was no where near time (30 days) for concern and it hadn't even been a week!

The original information provided, which was what to do in the event of a "lost package," is important. Hopefully it won't be needed, but in that eventuality I will refuse to fret again and just frame the letter I receive.


----------



## nfusion770

TTecheTTe said:


> My last order placed 2/26 was received on day 8, well within the norm of 1-2 weeks.
> 
> They have taken up to 3 weeks and expected delivery is actually 30 days. I really _hate_ this thread! It has become a "Nervous Nelly" forum, and on day 4 of my order I found myself fretting for the first time, and needlessly as it was no where near time (30 days) for concern and it hadn't even been a week!
> 
> The original information provided, which was what to do in the event of a "lost package," is important. Hopefully it won't be needed, but in that eventuality I will refuse to fret again and just frame the letter I receive.


I don't feel there is any reason to be nervous as long as your ordered from a vendor who guarantees. In my case, on the other hand, great customer service pushed me into round 2 which is not insured. I'm not really worried though, just praying a little more often .

I still like monitoring tracking though, I just don't get my hopes up.


----------



## nishdog007

TTecheTTe said:


> My last order placed 2/26 was received on day 8, well within the norm of 1-2 weeks.
> 
> They have taken up to 3 weeks and expected delivery is actually 30 days. I really _hate_ this thread! It has become a "Nervous Nelly" forum, and on day 4 of my order I found myself fretting for the first time, and needlessly as it was no where near time (30 days) for concern and it hadn't even been a week!
> 
> The original information provided, which was what to do in the event of a "lost package," is important. *Hopefully it won't be needed, but in that eventuality I will refuse to fret again* and just frame the letter I receive.


Hahahaha... easier said then done. I said the same thing to myself when I placed my last order. Still found myself checking usps tracking at least once a day. I guess curiousity just gets the better of us!!

Of course the funny thing is we all (hopefully all of us) order from vendors that guarantee delivery.


----------



## olotti

Bet its nice to use a vendor that has usps tracking. It sucks not having that option and I just dont know where anything is, I'm totally in the dark. I find myself sitting at the front door like my dog just waiting to see if the mailman is going to drop anything off.


----------



## TTecheTTe

nishdog007 said:


> Hahahaha... easier said then done. I said the same thing to myself when I placed my last order. Still found myself checking usps tracking at least once a day. I guess curiousity just gets the better of us!!
> 
> Of course the funny thing is we all (hopefully all of us) order from vendors that guarantee delivery.


Seriously! Thanks to the nervous nellies I probably will be tracking now! Think I'll just stay off line for a week or two after placing an order...never needed to worry and they are guaranteed (though not the fine).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I always thought of the purchase of Havanas sorta like gambling.
I never spent more than i could afford to lose.
So i place the order and never track if its here in 30 days great if not i contact the vendor.
As far as fines i have paid that as well a small price if you think about all the taxes you would be paying on Non Cubans at a B&M.
So relax light up a fine Havana with you favorite libation.
And thank GOD we can afford the luxury.
Really all else is trivial Peace my brothers and sisters!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dit-to!


TonyBrooklyn said:


> I always thought of the purchase of Havanas sorta like gambling.
> I never spent more than i could afford to lose.
> So i place the order and never track if its here in 30 days great if not i contact the vendor.
> As far as fines i have paid that as well a small price if you think about all the taxes you would be paying on Non Cubans at a B&M.
> So relax light up a fine Havana with you favorite libation.
> And thank GOD we can afford the luxury.
> Really all else is trivial Peace my brothers and sisters!


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I always thought of the purchase of Havanas sorta like gambling.
> I never spent more than i could afford to lose.
> So i place the order and never track if its here in 30 days great if not i contact the vendor.
> As far as fines i have paid that as well a small price if you think about all the taxes you would be paying on Non Cubans at a B&M.
> So relax light up a fine Havana with you favorite libation.
> And thank GOD we can afford the luxury.
> Really all else is trivial Peace my brothers and sisters!


Well said Tony.


----------



## splattttttt

True Wisdom.


----------



## OnePyroTec

as of today, still batting 1000 since 1989 & 100% delivery of purchases without any letters. :ss


----------



## John75

OnePyroTec said:


> as of today, still batting 1000 since 1989 & 100% delivery of purchases without any letters. :ss


Wow, sounds like you are living right! I wish I had that good of luck, one half of my first order was nabbed, and I currently have one that's been sitting in customs for a good long while. Send some of your positive mojo my way please!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

OnePyroTec said:


> as of today, still batting 1000 since 1989 & 100% delivery of purchases without any letters. :ss


Wonder if it has anything to do with being west of the Mississippi? Do your stuff come through at NY or LA? I haven't been buying near as long or probably as many but have had the same end result so far. Even when guys were saying their stuff was stuck in NY mine was coming through in usual length of time. Knocking on wood desk as I type this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> as of today, still batting 1000 since 1989 & 100% delivery of purchases without any letters. :ss


Buy a lottery ticket with that luck how can you loose!


----------



## OnePyroTec

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Buy a lottery ticket with that luck how can you loose!


I quit buying lottery tickets on a regular basis after we hit 5 numbers...figured that is as best I'd eve get. BTW, at that time it was only $2700


----------



## truckertim

splattttttt said:


> found this. Though it might help explain a few things.


Really like the part in the feds explanation where it talks about certain purchases could be held up for long periods of time and "storage fees" could get expensive. So the feds take their sweet time clearing your purchase and charge you for it staying in the warehouse. Amazing. Only in the US.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> I quit buying lottery tickets on a regular basis after we hit 5 numbers...figured that is as best I'd eve get. BTW, at that time it was only $2700


Funny you say that i too quit years ago after having 5 numbers on the a game and the first one on the b game was the 6th i needed,wound up with like 1.500 dollars. I too realized it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## nfusion770

Is anyone getting anything through right now? I should probably heed the wise advice of my elders here and stop looking. Treat it like a surprise bomb if it actually ends up on my doorstep.


----------



## asmartbull

nfusion770 said:


> Is anyone getting anything through right now? I should probably heed the wise advice of my elders here and stop looking. Treat it like a surprise bomb if it actually ends up on my doorstep.


plenty showing up daily


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nfusion770 said:


> Is anyone getting anything through right now? I should probably heed the wise advice of my elders here and stop looking. Treat it like a surprise bomb if it actually ends up on my doorstep.


Errrr i dunno LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## nfusion770

Wonder why all my stuff seems to be getting stopped? Do people get flagged or is it just luck of the draw? Everything that has been delivered has breezed through. Everything that has spent more than 2 days in ISC has been permanently stuck. I have a small sample size of about 10 but it is frustrating.

I think I probably need to adopt some new practices
1. stop tracking and hope that updating is as buggy domestic service is
2. start ordering from a vendor to the west
3. make sure I put a stop to that auto reship stuff


----------



## John75

nfusion770 said:


> Wonder why all my stuff seems to be getting stopped? Do people get flagged or is it just luck of the draw? Everything that has been delivered has breezed through. Everything that has spent more than 2 days in ISC has been permanently stuck. I have a small sample size of about 10 but it is frustrating.
> 
> I think I probably need to adopt some new practices
> 1. stop tracking and hope that updating is as buggy domestic service is
> 2. start ordering from a vendor to the west
> 3. make sure I put a stop to that auto reship stuff


This may sound odd, but the few packages that I've had hit customs on a Saturday have all been held up or nabbed by the man. It may be a total coincidence, but it seems that the Saturday folks scrutinize a little more than the weekday guys!

I've used a vendor that didn't provide tracking and that is a total blessing. Everything I've ordered from them has shown up quickly and I don't spend any time sweating over the location fo things.


----------



## Jordan23

nfusion770 said:


> Is anyone getting anything through right now? I should probably heed the wise advice of my elders here and stop looking. Treat it like a surprise bomb if it actually ends up on my doorstep.


My latest package has been inlimbo a while. My Cuban batting average isn't very good..


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I never got my feb 13 package. I've since ordered from the same vendor and from another. Hoping for the best!


----------



## OnePyroTec

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Errrr i dunno LOL!!!!!!!


How are the Super's smoking now Tony? Was that a buy 6 get a box free deal?


----------



## olotti

Received one package in a week, the typical transit time. Two others shipped a few days later and I still have yet to receive them, the last time this happened the vendor reshipped and I got the original package almost exactly 1 year later. I'm not having good feelings about those two stuck boxes at this point, bummer too as one of the packages is of a really htf item. Guess its the chance we take.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> How are the Super's smoking now Tony? Was that a buy 6 get a box free deal?


The Supers and the Mille's always smoke great young.
You know they are great cigars to hand out at cook outs!
And Spring is in the air!


----------



## djsmiles

I'm still waiting on a box that has been in customs since 2/22. We'll see....


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Supers and the Mille's always smoke great young.
> You know they are great cigars to hand out at cook outs!
> And Spring is in the air!


Well around here, Spring was around yesterday then Old Man Winter sent him packing after a smart ass comment by Spring.
I'm sure Old Man Winter will get tired and go in for a nap and Spring will quit sulking after a few more weeks and come around again...lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Well around here, Spring was around yesterday then Old Man Winter sent him packing after a smart ass comment by Spring.
> I'm sure Old Man Winter will get tired and go in for a nap and Spring will quit sulking after a few more weeks and come around again...lol


Same here bro its snowing as i type!
I wish Jack Frost would get the hell out of Dodge LOL!


----------



## CigarGoogler

Quick update for those paying attention, but mostly for funsies:

Package hit NY 2/10 -- Still no movement; resent
Package hit NY 2/24 -- No movement -- Resend/Refund decision to be made this week
Resend of 2/10 package hit NY on 3/10 -- No movement

Sad panda. My first-world problems are really getting me down, man.


----------



## djsmiles

CigarGoogler said:


> Quick update for those paying attention, but mostly for funsies:
> 
> Package hit NY 2/10 -- Still no movement; resent
> Package hit NY 2/24 -- No movement -- Resend/Refund decision to be made this week
> Resend of 2/10 package hit NY on 3/10 -- No movement
> 
> Sad panda. My first-world problems are really getting me down, man.


I'm still waiting on a package that is sitting in NY since 2/22. I have gotten 2 packages ordered, shipped, received since then.


----------



## CigarGoogler

djsmiles said:


> I'm still waiting on a package that is sitting in NY since 2/22. I have gotten 2 packages ordered, shipped, received since then.


What were the cigar counts of those received vs. those held? Higher or lower than 50?


----------



## djsmiles

All were lower than 50. The one being held is a box of 25.


----------



## olotti

Pretty sure the ones I ordered go through NY. Received the first one now still waiting on the other 3. Hard to tell whats going on there if there just backed up, shorthanded staff wise or what?


----------



## EricF

I have 5 boxes in limbo some where! 3 have been in NY since the 21st of Feb, 1 in NY since the 22nd of Feb and 1 that has been gone, according to the vendor, 9 days.

I have re-shipped the 2 from Feb and have heard that the reships are showing up in less than 2 weeks from other BOTL who use these vendors! I am keeping my fingers crossed! ray:

I have used all 3 vendors before and never waited more than 2 weeks! Go figure. :frusty:


----------



## nfusion770

Almost the exact same situation here. I haven't looked all week, I'm happier if I don't know.



EricF said:


> I have 5 boxes in limbo some where! 3 have been in NY since the 21st of Feb, 1 in NY since the 22nd of Feb and 1 that has been gone, according to the vendor, 9 days.
> 
> I have re-shipped the 2 from Feb and have heard that the reships are showing up in less than 2 weeks from other BOTL who use these vendors! I am keeping my fingers crossed! ray:
> 
> I have used all 3 vendors before and never waited more than 2 weeks! Go figure. :frusty:


----------



## asmartbull

A lot of boxes sitting in NY from the last 7 weeks....


----------



## splattttttt

asmartbull said:


> A lot of boxes sitting in NY from the last 7 weeks....


This would be a bad time for an extra terrestrial takeover with planet earth's inability for such an unusual circumstance. Why we need to come together as a people more than ever. Let's protect the leaf I say!


----------



## EricF

Received 1 today, but the other 4 are a casualty IMHO.


----------



## klittle250

So this is my first order, how long should I wait before I start to worry? My package shipped out on 3/1, but this vendor only gives the tracking # from their country's post so I don't know where its hung up.


----------



## harley33

Keith, this probably isn't going to help you, but I have seen stuff arrive after a month intransit, that being said, a month is not the norm (no where close to the norm...). I think that there is something definitely going on with packages arriving from a couple of particular regions. I have 3 packages waiting in the penalty box myself...

If you have a tracking number and it's been scanned into the USPS, you should be able to see it on USPS.com.

If you don't have it by 4/1, I would let the vendor know (assuming they guarantee delivery) and either get your money back or take a reship.

Good luck - bad luck on your first box....


----------



## klittle250

Jeff, thanks for educating me this morning, I didn't realize I could use the same number with USPS. It looks like it's been sitting in Jamaica, NY since 3/6. It's a box of Party Shorts, so I guess there's always the potential that Tony ran over there and 'seized' it :mrgreen: Oh well, I'm not gonna stress about it b/c this whole process is a roll of the dice anyways.


----------



## harley33

klittle250 said:


> Jeff, thanks for educating me this morning, I didn't realize I could use the same number with USPS. It looks like it's been sitting in Jamaica, NY since 3/6. It's a box of Party Shorts, so I guess there's always the potential that Tony ran over there and 'seized' it :mrgreen: Oh well, I'm not gonna stress about it b/c this whole process is a roll of the dice anyways.


That is same place that mine are congregating at...... Must be a party...


----------



## caputofj

Did they pass ISC NEW YORK and then end of in Jamaica,NY or are they still stuck in ISC NEW YORK......


----------



## klittle250

caputofj said:


> Did they pass ISC NEW YORK and then end of in Jamaica,NY or are they still stuck in ISC NEW YORK......


Mine went through ISC New York the day before they went to the party in Jamaica, NY


----------



## orion1

klittle250 said:


> Mine went through ISC New York the day before they went to the party in Jamaica, NY


I have a package mailed 3/4 in the same situation. For the experts here, how long should I wait?


----------



## caputofj

I have to say that sounds suspicious because usually when it clears ISC...the coast is clear. I would look to the advice of the elders to see what they think about it....My concern of course is that they are planning something similiar to what they did in chicago a couple of years ago....but that is my paranoia speaking as I have received packages since 2/1


----------



## harley33

caputofj said:


> Did they pass ISC NEW YORK and then end of in Jamaica,NY or are they still stuck in ISC NEW YORK......


Yeah, mine skipped ISC all together. I 'was' under the assumption that it all clear once I saw that it passed the out of the sort facility...... maybe not....


----------



## splattttttt

harley33 said:


> Yeah, mine skipped ISC all together. I 'was' under the assumption that it all clear once I saw that it passed the out of the sort facility...... maybe not....


like they're trying to be unpredictable? Or are they just that disorganized?


----------



## djsmiles

caputofj said:


> Did they pass ISC NEW YORK and then end of in Jamaica,NY or are they still stuck in ISC NEW YORK......


My box of Party Shorts has been sitting at ISC since 2/22. Monday is the prescribed "shipping" time by my vendor. I will email if i don't have them before I go to work for a reship.


----------



## tpharkman

I am going to be honest and admit I don't like the sound of this. This doesn't appear to mimic the usual randomness of confiscations. Way too frequent and what boggles my mind is no news hitting the media wire.

Ironic the uptick in confiscations sort of coincide with a certain vendor's arrival back into the ball game.


----------



## klittle250

So has anyone ordered in the last couple of weeks and gotten their packages? I'm going to end up reading all 36 pages of this thread before my sticks get here :lalala:


----------



## asmartbull

Without getting into shipping methods....I am 100% sure that they will change shipping methods and 
tracking numbers will not be available in the future....I have been told that there lies the problem...


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> change shipping methods and
> tracking numbers will not be available in the future...I have been told that there lies the problem...


No matter the country you are right on the money Al.

BTW, you did a superb job of side stepping that exact issue & making my wife smile. I thank you for it from the bottom of my heart as that gift put a big positive slant on our world.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Many have P.Med me i started to answer each one individually but decided this would be easier. 
The confiscations of late have me thinking just like all of you. Why would a broke Govt waste extra resources to confiscate said packages. It generates no revenue for them. Just overtime hours for customs agents plus disposal of contraband. It would be logical to assume this could indeed be for a reason. That being said in the old days many including myself never had a package confiscated. But still received the dreaded OFAC letter and where fined. This was not due to confiscation but once again it was due to a compromised client list and credit card records. The list of reasons for all this is a rather long one. In the end only you can determine the amount of risk you are willing to take. Once again stop and think of all the taxes you pay on Non Cubans. The fine at around $1,500 per occurrence is really a bargain. To be smoking the best cigars that money can buy. Lets face it nothing beats a fine Havana!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Was there a flood of the OFAC letters after the big Chicago Massacre? Thankfully, I held off any more purchases, save from that place that isn't accessible right now ;-) I hope that we're not in a deep, deep pile of shit... and don't know it yet..


----------



## Lrbergin

Makes me wish I would have held off on my last order. So far I have had no issues and hopefully it stays that way. Just do what I always do and not look at the tracking for a couple of weeks and wait for a surprise in the mail box....hopefully.


----------



## Jordan23

Saint Jimbob said:


> save from that place that isn't accessible right now ;-)..


Okay...so I'm not the only one who noticed that.


----------



## olotti

Just some thoughts here but I think the only random thing about this is that packages are somehow still getting through, it seems to me their targeting either certain origins or certain weight/sizes in search of something. Here's a thought. Guy on another popular forum posted a few months back that his good friends nephew works for customs in Ohare and was there when the last large seizure took place. His statements were that the govt was actually looking for prescription drugs coming from Europe of which I guess there is quite a large problem with that, they were specifically targeting origin and packages under 2-3lbs in weight. The nephew states that cigars were not the target but just happened to get caught up in the seizure due to size and weight of the packages. So something like this may be happening again, it just seems to coincidental that so many people are reporting missing packages all at the same time, this is not random as most seizures seem to be. I'm still waiting for some and mine are shipped from an entirely different origin all together which would make me think its not origin thats being looked at it's size and weight possibly. The OFAC letter is something different entirely. that was from a vendor having to submit cc information it had nothing to do with packages being seized. Just my .02 here.


----------



## nfusion770

And the plot thickens. The plot is already thick enough for my money. Damn druggies.


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many have P.Med me i started to answer each one individually but decided this would be easier.
> The confiscations of late have me thinking just like all of you. Why would a broke Govt waste extra resources to confiscate said packages. It generates no revenue for them. Just overtime hours for customs agents plus disposal of contraband. It would be logical to assume this could indeed be for a reason. That being said in the old days many including myself never had a package confiscated. But still received the dreaded OFAC letter and where fined. This was not due to confiscation but once again it was due to a compromised client list and credit card records. The list of reasons for all this is a rather long one. In the end only you can determine the amount of risk you are willing to take. Once again stop and think of all the taxes you pay on Non Cubans. The fine at around $1,500 per occurrence is really a bargain. To be smoking the best cigars that money can buy. Lets face it nothing beats a fine Havana!


----------



## tpharkman

Saint Jimbob said:


> Was there a flood of the OFAC letters after the big Chicago Massacre? Thankfully, I held off any more purchases, save from that place that isn't accessible right now ;-) I hope that we're not in a deep, deep pile of shit... and don't know it yet..


I don't believe there has been an OFAC letter in years. Somewhere on the interwebz there is a Fed govt site that makes note of the issuance of these types of letters but I have no idea where one could find it.


----------



## olotti

Just talked to my vendor and he said there was a week in Feb I'm guessing the week in question was Feb 15-22 Thar packages are being held from him and another popular site. No idea what Thia means the packages may still be let go or seized. Either way I'm expecting a letter or just nothing at all. Just a heads up. Wait if u want to buy.


----------



## DustinFuente

My package never arrived so I emailed my vendor. He said he would reship but I just had him refund my payment. I'm worried that my original package was seized so I thought I'd rather just get my money refunded.


----------



## orion1

I contacted my vendor who said that many packages in Feb and March were held. He mentioned that they are looking for other shipment options. I wonder what that means? I am willing to re-ship if there is a reasonable chance of getting it. Any opinions?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

So are they still shipping or holding off till they find another way to ship? I'm getting ready to load up for my summer supply before the heat hits out here. Is it safe to go into the water?


----------



## olotti

Perfecto Dave said:


> So are they still shipping or holding off till they find another way to ship? I'm getting ready to load up for my summer supply before the heat hits out here. Is it safe to go into the water?


Depending on where its coming from I know of 3 places that have been hit hard, Id wait a month or two, but things like this are so random you just never know. Who wouldve thought the middle of Feb would be a time to get hit, so you could wait two months and the same thing may happen again you just never know.


----------



## asmartbull

I think many of the vendors involved would rather re-ship after thanksgiving....look for tracking info to be a thing of the past...


----------



## olotti

I use a guy who doesnt use tracking info and im out too, that may be just an unfortunate circumstance or its poss regional based.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> I don't believe there has been an OFAC letter in years. Somewhere on the interwebz there is a Fed govt site that makes note of the issuance of these types of letters but I have no idea where one could find it.


OFAC FAQs: Question Index


----------



## truckertim

I have an order floating around somewhere within the black hole that is known as the USPS for 18 days. The tracking info says it processed thru Jamaica NY sort facility on 3-13-13 at 4:07pm. It is now 4-1-13 and I live apx 600 mi from NY, so what could be the hold up? If it processed thru shouldn't it have already made its way to my doorstep or at the least on to another facility? Normally when I order it takes apx 10-15 days from placement to delivery. Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## ptpablo

Placed an order on the 27th of March. received an email notification on the 28th that they shipped (2 boxes). I don't follow any tracking due to the fact of driving myself insane (no tracking number anyway). Both packages were on my door step today when i got home from work. Thats door to door in 4 working days. :shock:


----------



## EricF

EricF said:


> I have 5 boxes in limbo some where! 3 have been in NY since the 21st of Feb, 1 in NY since the 22nd of Feb and 1 that has been gone, according to the vendor, 9 days.
> 
> I have re-shipped the 2 from Feb and have heard that the reships are showing up in less than 2 weeks from other BOTL who use these vendors! I am keeping my fingers crossed! ray:
> 
> I have used all 3 vendors before and never waited more than 2 weeks! Go figure. :frusty:





EricF said:


> Received 1 today, but the other 4 are a casualty IMHO.


One vendor has reshipped last week and I am keeping my fingers crossed! The other is reshipping this week, so I am still hopeful!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Many have opted for refunds instead of reships might not be such a bad idea the way things are!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ptpablo said:


> Placed an order on the 27th of March. received an email notification on the 28th that they shipped (2 boxes). I don't follow any tracking due to the fact of driving myself insane (no tracking number anyway). Both packages were on my door step today when i got home from work. Thats door to door in 4 working days. :shock:


I like reading this!


----------



## preston

my man changed up shipping methods and no longer does tracking as he feels its more successful. my packages arrived in 6 days so who was i to argue.


----------



## nfusion770

preston said:


> my man changed up shipping methods and no longer does tracking as he feels its more successful. my packages arrived in 6 days so who was i to argue.


Thanks Preston. I was wondering how well that was going to work. I was going to give it some time but maybe I will test it out after my other orders are cancelled. I wonder if others will follow suit.


----------



## olotti

nfusion770 said:


> Thanks Preston. I was wondering how well that was going to work. I was going to give it some time but maybe I will test it out after my other orders are cancelled. I wonder if others will follow suit.


Maybe I just have real bad luck, although this has never happened before, and my stuff got caught up since my guy ships USPS anyway but he never uses tracking numbers and my stuff still got pimped. Maybe its coming in through a different route.


----------



## EricF

preston said:


> my man changed up shipping methods and no longer does tracking as he feels its more successful. my packages arrived in 6 days so who was i to argue.


Half of my reship showed up in 4 working days with no tracking! I won't argue!!! :tu


----------



## Lrbergin

Good news on the new shipping working out. Glad to hear it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As long as they still guarantee delivery its great news!


----------



## EricF

Received my 3rd out of 4 boxes today! 6 working days for this one.

Just 1 more left!!!


----------



## thegunslinger

I got my latest cigars shipped w/o tracking and they arrived in 5 days.


----------



## olotti

I'm still gonna hold out for a few weeks but these signs are good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's great news!


----------



## nfusion770

Good news. I cancelled a few hung up orders the other day and was told someone else was hoping to have a system in place by the end of the week.


----------



## CigarGoogler

CigarGoogler said:


> Quick update for those paying attention, but mostly for funsies:
> 
> Package hit NY 2/10 -- Still no movement; resent
> Package hit NY 2/24 -- No movement -- Resend/Refund decision to be made this week
> Resend of 2/10 package hit NY on 3/10 -- No movement
> 
> Sad panda. My first-world problems are really getting me down, man.


Hey brothers and sisters...I just wanted to report some recent success. My vendor--possibly the best around--reshipped my 2/24 package using the trackingless method. I had them on my doorstep in 6 days! He is now re-reshipping my 2/10 (and 3/10 lol) shipment. I fully expect it to be here quickly.

I know that doesn't make folks that are held up (or refunded) feel better, but I figured I'd post up the recent success regardless.


----------



## MarkC

_"Dear Sir/Madam:

The records of this office indicate that you might have an interest in certain property seized by U.S. Customs and Border Protection at JFK Airport on February 10, 2013...."_

Guess I'm in the club now. 

The funny thing is the 'domestic value of $636.00' mentioned in the letter. I guess the same people who make up the street value in drug news reports take care of these as well...


----------



## CigarGoogler

MarkC said:


> _"Dear Sir/Madam:
> 
> The records of this office indicate that you might have an interest in certain property seized by U.S. Customs and Border Protection at JFK Airport on February 10, 2013...."_
> 
> Guess I'm in the club now.
> 
> The funny thing is the 'domestic value of $636.00' mentioned in the letter. I guess the same people who make up the street value in drug news reports take care of these as well...


Yikes. Sorry and congratulations!

That 2/10 date is an ominous one. I expect to be added to the club imminently.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MarkC said:


> _"Dear Sir/Madam:
> 
> The records of this office indicate that you might have an interest in certain property seized by U.S. Customs and Border Protection at JFK Airport on February 10, 2013...."_
> 
> Guess I'm in the club now.
> 
> The funny thing is the 'domestic value of $636.00' mentioned in the letter. I guess the same people who make up the street value in drug news reports take care of these as well...


As Bob says "A badge of honor"
Frame it great conversation piece.
I have my first one hanging in my smoking room sun porch for years!


----------



## orion1

My 3/4 order is gone. The vendor is going to re-ship. Hope I have better luck this time. My batting average now is .50 (1/2). Hope it gets better than that.


----------



## olotti

Here's how screwed up things are I had had three sent the same week got one the other two I'm assuming gone. Another shipped three weeks later and I have confirmation it was sent back to the original shipper. IDK what's going on but if your vendor doesnt use the tracking info it seems they're getting through now. GL.


----------



## DustinFuente

I placed an order on Feb 21 and it never showed. Vendor offered to re ship without tracking but I elected to have my money refunded. They refunded on April 5. I got an email this morning that they had re shipped my order yesterday without tracking via priority mail. So I'm not quite sure how to handle this. I haven't gotten a customs letter on the first order, should I have gotten it by now if I was going to? Should I wait to see if this shipment makes it before I let them know and pay them or should I go ahead and pay them? I'm not trying to stiff them.


----------



## DustinFuente

Had another question. Is there a set number o customs letters you get before you get fined or is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## protekk

DustinFuente said:


> I placed an order on Feb 21 and it never showed. Vendor offered to re ship without tracking but I elected to have my money refunded. They refunded on April 5. I got an email this morning that they had re shipped my order yesterday without tracking via priority mail. So I'm not quite sure how to handle this. I haven't gotten a customs letter on the first order, should I have gotten it by now if I was going to? Should I wait to see if this shipment makes it before I let them know and pay them or should I go ahead and pay them? I'm not trying to stiff them.


It could be a long time before you see a customs letter. I had a box go missing in November...still no letter. I am also pretty sure that homeland security will not fine you regardless of number of letters I beleive only OFAC will fine you and that is not likely. As far as a reship, if you already have the funds refunded in your account then I would let them know that you received funds and the reship was a mistake but only if funds are in your account. I would not offer to pay until item is received. Just my 2 cents


----------



## PJD

No letter here but I had a shipment go absent in February as well. Reshipped no-tracking and it got here within 6 days. It's interesting, too. I ship merchandise (books) to customers overseas somewhat regularly and every package sent untrackable priority gets through no questions asked. If sent trackable Express Mail, half gets stopped and duty/VAT is charged by various foreign governments (Canada, Germany and the U.K. lately). It seems priority just sails right through.

I'm glad the big vendor in question has found an alternate method that seems to work but I'd hope a more permanent, secure method may become available someday.


----------



## Breezy818

Door to door in 4 business days. Now into the freezer they go!


----------



## BamaDoc77

I've got about 10 boxes in the air since February. Started adding for refunds. No letters for me though, yet....


----------



## WilsonRoa

DustinFuente said:


> Had another question. Is there a set number o customs letters you get before you get fined or is it just luck of the draw?


I haven't heard about a limit but what some people do is that they have about 2-3 different addresses and they alternate the addresses per order. So it would be hard to find "Don Juan" at address #1 or #2 if "he doesn't live there".


----------



## nfusion770

While cancelling my stuck orders I confirmed that 2 of the most reliable dealers have adopted the aforementioned policy and both confirm things seem to be moving again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DustinFuente said:


> Had another question. Is there a set number o customs letters you get before you get fined or is it just luck of the draw?


You may get many letters and never a fine. You may get no letters and get a fine.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Not seeing this thread at the top for the last 10 days I assume is a good thing?


----------



## asmartbull

Perfecto Dave said:


> Not seeing this thread at the top for the last 10 days I assume is a good thing?


Looks like things have settled down......although I am sure the letters will be coming in a month or so


----------



## tpharkman

Can we close this one up?? The constant angst appears to have run its course for 39 pages and now 586 posts. I completely understand if it is comforting to share the anxiety but with tracking going the same direction as the free range buffalo I have to believe the main premise of this thread is no longer as relevant.


----------



## John75

tpharkman said:


> Can we close this one up?? The constant angst appears to have run its course for 39 pages and now 586 posts. I completely understand if it is comforting to share the anxiety but with tracking going the same direction as the free range buffalo I have to believe the main premise of this thread is no longer as relevant.


Others, especially the mods may disagree, but I have a feeling another thread thread either exactly the same or very similar will just pop right up if this one gets closed down. Might as well keep the anxiety contained in the thread that it's lived in for the past several months. Besides even without tracking people are still going to ask if others are getting their orders or not and more threads will pop up. But hey, if they mods want to close it down it's all good.


----------



## asmartbull

I would not mind this going away.....Looks like the wind is at our back..for now


----------



## Perfecto Dave

It's survived 17 plus months......Let 'er ride!


----------



## thegunslinger

Yeah, what harm is it causing? At the very least, it serves as a singular thread where people can post to vent when they're package is the odd one to get confiscated.


----------



## nfusion770

I think this thread still serves a purpose-

Is airmail all over the place in transit time? One package arrived in 5 days and another was shipped before and is still in transit after 12 days. I can be patient, I'm just curious.


----------



## nfusion770

Forget it- according to my invoice it can still take 10-22 days. With anything that takes that long you can probably expect the unpredictable media mail route.

Regardless of the uselessness of my post, I still think this thread can be of value.



nfusion770 said:


> I think this thread still serves a purpose-
> 
> Is airmail all over the place in transit time? One package arrived in 5 days and another was shipped before and is still in transit after 12 days. I can be patient, I'm just curious.


----------



## UTKhodgy

I think if anything it helps those who rarely, or who haven't, placed orders with vendors to "feel out" the current situation to better assess whether or not to place an order.


----------



## DSTEW

UTKhodgy said:


> I think if anything it helps those who rarely, or who haven't, placed orders with vendors to "feel out" the current situation to better assess whether or not to place an order.


This definitely hits home for me. This is a helpful thread for noobs like myself.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I can't imagine why this thread should be closed. It's not offensive, has tons of good information and is very active.


----------



## splattttttt

UTKhodgy said:


> I think if anything it helps those who rarely, or who haven't, placed orders with vendors to "feel out" the current situation to better assess whether or not to place an order.


that, plus bonus aging process. Out of sitght, out of mind?
Besides, I like coming here, even though I've yet to bet on it.


----------



## usrower321

tpharkman said:


> Can we close this one up?? The constant angst appears to have run its course for 39 pages and now 586 posts. I completely understand if it is comforting to share the anxiety but with tracking going the same direction as the free range buffalo I have to believe the main premise of this thread is no longer as relevant.


All you have to do is unsubscribe and not look at it... boom. Never has to bother you again.


----------



## Jordan23

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I can't imagine why this thread should be closed. It's not offensive, has tons of good information and is very active.


Great answer.


----------



## JPinDC

What went down on the 13th was not 'angst', and corroborated through other boards and vendors. This thread probably helped ease more than caused anxiety.


----------



## Dazz

I got 2 letters in the mail today from customs:doh:, the total I owe them blood sucking #$%*^%&*^.......... $220.00 AUD !!!!! I have to pay it, one package contains 3 boxes of ccs', the other is from a forum member. 

I've got lucky twice on cheap orders, the moment I spend big, customs send me letters, BS. Im now wondering if its worth the risk? pay less for cigars by buying from overseas and get taxed up the wazoo or pay crazy Australian cigar prices? 

One things for sure, buying cigars from overseas is a spin of the roulette wheel. 
-
Dazz


----------



## Perfecto Dave

That sucks........part of the draw I guess.
Package for me came yesterday.....7 days from hit enter to at my door step.


----------



## splattttttt

Dazz said:


> I got 2 letters in the mail today from customs:doh:, the total I owe them blood sucking #$%*^%&*^.......... $220.00 AUD !!!!! I have to pay it, one package contains 3 boxes of ccs', the other is from a forum member.
> 
> I've got lucky twice on cheap orders, the moment I spend big, customs send me letters, BS. Im now wondering if its worth the risk? pay less for cigars by buying from overseas and get taxed up the wazoo or pay crazy Australian cigar prices?
> 
> One things for sure, buying cigars from overseas is a spin of the roulette wheel.
> -
> Dazz


I'm sure each country has individual agendas. Here in the states, I expect they're all on crack.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i have a bunch of lumber sitting in Customs from Brazil. Its a hardwood Brazilian type Mahogany called IPE. Used for decking on boardwalks and seaside structures. At first i thought the delay was because of all the repairs from Sandy causing a shortage of such Lumber. But i come to find out Customs officers are undermanned right now. They have a furlough system going on now. Like many unions do. Workers go on furlough to prevent lay offs in tough economic times such as these. Anyways i wonder how much of that funnels down and impacts our shipments as well.


----------



## nfusion770

Meaning we are all going to get bombed and boxes and boxes of dry cigars 6 months from now? eye yey yey :doh:



TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i have a bunch of lumber sitting in Customs from Brazil. Its a hardwood Brazilian type Mahogany called IPE. Used for decking on boardwalks and seaside structures. At first i thought the delay was because of all the repairs from Sandy causing a shortage of such Lumber. But i come to find out Customs officers are undermanned right now. They have a furlough system going on now. Like many unions do. Workers go on furlough to prevent lay offs in tough economic times such as these. Anyways i wonder how much of that funnels down and impacts our shipments as well.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i have a bunch of lumber sitting in Customs from Brazil. Its a hardwood Brazilian type Mahogany called IPE. Used for decking on boardwalks and seaside structures. At first i thought the delay was because of all the repairs from Sandy causing a shortage of such Lumber. But i come to find out Customs officers are undermanned right now. They have a furlough system going on now. Like many unions do. Workers go on furlough to prevent lay offs in tough economic times such as these. Anyways i wonder how much of that funnels down and impacts our shipments as well.


I'd like to think on the positive side and have them say..........OH it's just cigars, no problem, let em pass!! :nod:


----------



## Jordan23

Perfecto Dave said:


> I'd like to think on the positive side and have them say..........OH it's just cigars, no problem, let em pass!! :nod:


This is what I'd like to think too...


----------



## abhoe

Perfecto Dave said:


> I'd like to think on the positive side and have them say..........OH it's just cigars, no problem, let em sit in this hot shipping container for the next 6 monthes!! :nod:


There FTFY


----------



## caputofj

not the most efficient process...just got my first letter from a box seized back in november...quick question did anyone fill out the abandonment waiver or just ignore the letter completely?


----------



## avitti

caputofj said:


> not the most efficient process...just got my first letter from a box seized back in november...quick question did anyone fill out the abandonment waiver or just ignore the letter completely?


Either frame it as your 'Badge of Honor'- a la Mr.Pegler--or to the circular file with it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

5 shipments all made it through in 4-5 days.arty:
Now if my lumber from Brazil could only clear customs that fast!:hmm:


----------



## Lrbergin

First letter came today....makes me want to order more cigars.


----------



## usrower321

Lrbergin said:


> First letter came today....makes me want to order more cigars.


When did you place the order?


----------



## TTecheTTe

usrower321 said:


> When did you place the order?


Ditto, I'm also curious.

Feb's order was my first loss and no letter to date. Mar orders came through, but have held off since then and am thinking of resuming at the end of the month.

IPE - that's some nice stuff, Tony! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lrbergin

I believe the letter was from an order that shipped 2/28, but I'm not positive. The reshipment of that order went out on 3/22 and I never got that one either. That one was via the new shipping and the vendor said that I was the first to have one not make with the new shipping. I'm chalking that one up to lost in the mail and not customs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> Ditto, I'm also curious.
> 
> Feb's order was my first loss and no letter to date. Mar orders came through, but have held off since then and am thinking of resuming at the end of the month.
> 
> IPE - that's some nice stuff, Tony! :mrgreen:


Wow Mari you know about IPE i am impressed.
I had to teach all the men i hired about it. Its very dense hard to cut and as hard to drill as iron.
Very durable installed properly its good for decades.
But then you already know this i think i just jacked my own thread LOL!
Peace my sister!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Lrbergin said:


> I believe the letter was from an order that shipped 2/28, but I'm not positive. The reshipment of that order went out on 3/22 and I never got that one either...


 That was about the date of the order I lost, so perhaps I'll be receiving a letter as well; at least you weren't fined. I understand that customs cracked down in Feb and Mar, but I did receive the two Mar orders by new shipping process.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow Mari you know about IPE i am impressed.
> I had to teach all the men i hired about it. Its very dense hard to cut and as hard to drill as iron.
> Very durable installed properly its good for decades.
> But then you already know this i think i just jacked my own thread LOL!
> Peace my sister!


I'm impressed - that's my dream flooring, inside and out! The high oil content also makes it virtually maintenence free. Oh, yeah, then there's the beauty of it...


----------



## truckertim

Well. After many, many orders coming thru without a hitch I just got my first letter from a shipment they stole back in March. Luckily the shipper had another idea on how to get them thru and my reshipment :second: came thru in less than a week. So all is well!


----------



## djsmiles

Got my first letter today. They say it was from April. But I could have sworn it was from earlier.


----------



## Othello

djsmiles said:


> Got my first letter today. They say it was from April. But I could have sworn it was from earlier.


I recieved my second yesterday ..... they also said April, but it was from late February. Number three should be on the way. :frusty: Luckily, I'm not out anything as sucessful reships were made.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Hopefully this stays consistent for shipments. February seemed to be a rough month for orders, and is around the time that most vendors got rid of tracking information and normalcy returned.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Things have been moving along rather well past 3 months. Lets hope it stays this way!


----------



## olotti

things moving good here but it's anywhere from 5 days to 17 and currently waiting on D4's that should've been here last week so hoping for the best.


----------



## zabhatton

you guys are lucky, you have re-ship. us in canada get hit with 34240493024% customs, so we don't qualify for re-ship.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Irony: Getting your first Customs letter five minutes after writing your first CC review. 

That just happened.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

5 boxes just landed in 5 days door to door!
5 and 5 coincidence or maybe its time to play the number LOL!


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 5 boxes just landed in 5 days door to door!
> 5 and 5 coincidence or maybe its time to play the number LOL!


Not sure where you're buying from but I just had four boxes land after 5 days from two different vendors. The tobacco Gods must have been smiling on us, T!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> Not sure where you're buying from but I just had four boxes land after 5 days from two different vendors. The tobacco Gods must have been smiling on us, T!


:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Here, here!


----------



## Big Bull

Great luck guys.....Maybe you should be playing those numbers Tony, Allong with Andrews....Could be a winner!


----------



## olotti

Quick question, no letter or anything like that. If tracking says 'processed at ICS LAX" and this was Oct 2nd and I still haven't received anything should one begin to believe said package is probably not going to make it. Arrival time was suppossed to be Oct 10th.


----------



## asmartbull

olotti said:


> Quick question, no letter or anything like that. If tracking says 'processed at ICS LAX" and this was Oct 2nd and I still haven't received anything should one begin to believe said package is probably not going to make it. Arrival time was suppossed to be Oct 10th.


There are issues surfacing with packages around that time frame....

That said, I have received
packages 8 months after placing an order.....


----------



## olotti

asmartbull said:


> There are issues surfacing with packages around that time frame....
> 
> That said, I have received
> packages 8 months after placing an order.....


Ok thanks for the info


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I would contact the vendor. 2 weeks after delivery date is a long time. @asmartbull is right though, sometimes things can take months for unknown reasons. I would have so assume after 6 months though, those sticks may not be of the quality that you are expecting. Good luck! I do hope they come!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

I just had a reship from an order placed 10/6, hope this one come through. The vendor also said there where other "no shows" around that date.


----------



## SigMike

This may be a dumb question, but it crossed my mind as a newbie. Do they fine people for ordering? If they go through the trouble of sending a customs letter, do they go after you as well...legally?


----------



## JustinThyme

Mike, I don't know that they can. You aren't the one importing them and you certainly don't have possession of them. If you were crossing a border or coming through customs on a flight and had them in your bags it would be a different story. Also the cost to try and prosecute would be prohibitive as there are just too many what ifs involved and holes to be created. The place sending them is not bound by any US law to provide documentation and the story of that's not what I ordered, it must have been a mistake on the shipment would hold up better than hey we have a box of cigars that were addressed to you with nothing else to corroborate. Best they can do is what they are doing, confiscating and passing them out to all their friends.


----------



## protekk

SigMike said:


> This may be a dumb question, but it crossed my mind as a newbie. Do they fine people for ordering? If they go through the trouble of sending a customs letter, do they go after you as well...legally?


There is no fine when receiving a customs letter. From what I understand if you get a letter from OFAC, which is VERY uncommon it could lead to some legal trouble and you would need a lawyer to address the situation. I know some FOG's can shed a bit more light on the subject but I think many years ago some folks got a letter from OFAC and it cost them some bread to get things sorted out. I also don't think companies can get in trouble by selling cuban cigars to U.S. citizens because it is not illegal to sell Havanas it's just illegal for US citizens to buy, import or possess cuban cigars


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SigMike said:


> This may be a dumb question, but it crossed my mind as a newbie. Do they fine people for ordering? If they go through the trouble of sending a customs letter, do they go after you as well...legally?


No link between the customs letter and fines as of yet.
If you get the OFAC letter keep your mouth shut get a lawyer.
No way around the fine years ago there was a smart arse.
He tried to fight it made up a whole bunch of Bull shite.
Long story short the govt had already seized the credit card records and the payment processing company squealed as well.
Most people that just paid got hit with a $1,500 fine.
The smart arse got hit with a $25,000 fine.


----------



## djsmiles

Chrishorsley13 said:


> I just had a reship from an order placed 10/6, hope this one come through. The vendor also said there where other "no shows" around that date.


still waiting on my package that shipped on the 9th.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got one 7 days door to door that's almost as good as the old days!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Two diff vendors both ship 28th...both delivered Nov 2nd. Doesn't get much better. Hold up on that ending the embargo please! :tape:


----------



## djsmiles

Had to get my package that was ordered on the October 9th reshipped. I will be on the look out for my second letter.


----------



## Breezy818

Holy Crap! I placed an order for singles in January 2012 and it never showed, they reshipped a month later and that never showed up either. I chalked it up as a loss.

This was delivered to my door step today, both packages....so essentially this pic x2. Two of the Mag 46 tubos had mold so I pitched them. Every other stick looked fine. Into the freezer and then a long nap to acclimate. 22months- talk about shipping delays.


----------



## thunderdan11

Wow, that is crazy- glad you got them.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Breezy818 said:


> View attachment 46665
> Holy Crap! I placed an order for singles in January 2012 and it never showed, they reshipped a month later and that never showed up either. I chalked it up as a loss.
> 
> This was delivered to my door step today, both packages....so essentially this pic x2. Two of the Mag 46 tubos had mold so I pitched them. Every other stick looked fine. Into the freezer and then a long nap to acclimate. 22months- talk about shipping delays.


Just makes one wonder..............where in all corners and unknown places of customs do these things sit before someone gets cold feet!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Is that 3 people now with orders 22-24 months out now showing up? They were all probably hanging out together during that time.


----------



## OnePyroTec

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No link between the customs letter and fines as of yet.
> If you get the OFAC letter keep your mouth shut get a lawyer.
> No way around the fine years ago there was a smart arse.
> He tried to fight it made up a whole bunch of Bull shite.
> Long story short the govt had already seized the credit card records and the payment processing company squealed as well.
> Most people that just paid got hit with a $1,500 fine.
> The smart arse got hit with a $25,000 fine.


Hey Tony, did you ever have a REFUND from being charged too high of a conversion fee? :smokin:

I'm done ordering for the year, knock on wood, still 100% after all these years.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Breezy818 said:


> Holy Crap! I placed an order for singles in January 2012 and it never showed, they reshipped a month later and that never showed up either. I chalked it up as a loss.
> 
> This was delivered to my door step today, both packages....so essentially this pic x2. Two of the Mag 46 tubos had mold so I pitched them. Every other stick looked fine. Into the freezer and then a long nap to acclimate. 22months- talk about shipping delays.


Jumpin jehosephat! Awesome! Thx for the math, as I first thought you meant this year! I've never received a letter and have lost two boxes, both this year and both were '08's. Hmmm...

22 mos...gives us hope for lost gifts!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> Hey Tony, did you ever have a REFUND from being charged too high of a conversion fee? :smokin:
> 
> I'm done ordering for the year, knock on wood, still 100% after all these years.


:smoke::drinking::smoke:


----------



## olotti

Yeah one never knows, friend just received some smokes a month after the original landing date and he also had a box show up 1yr later after shipping. I myself had a box clear customs and then went lost through usps, dont know how that happens.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

olotti said:


> Yeah one never knows, friend just received some smokes a month after the original landing date and he also had a box show up 1yr later after shipping. I myself had a box clear customs and then went lost through usps, dont know how that happens.


I suspect the postal service employees rob them as customs employees do as well. I would imagine with the new way of shipping no tracking this will occur with more frequency. Driving the price of our beloved Cuban Cigars even higher!


----------



## avitti

olotti said:


> Yeah one never knows, friend just received some smokes a month after the original landing date and he also had a box show up 1yr later after shipping. I myself had a box clear customs and then went lost through usps, dont know how that happens.


Have you ever received somebody else's mail..human error and shitty neighbors thats how it happens---when i get other people's mail usually the house number is correct but delivered to the wrong street


----------



## piperdown

I had a letter show up about 16-18 months after the shipment. Had forgotten about the first shipment as the vendor made it right.
There is no rhyme or reason IMHO


----------



## Jordan23

piperdown said:


> I had a letter show up about 16-18 months after the shipment. Had forgotten about the first shipment as the vendor made it right.
> There is no rhyme or reason IMHO


I agree they're very haphazard.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy just got a letter yesterday for a lost package from right before the holiday's.


----------



## tnlawyer

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy just got a letter yesterday for a lost package from right before the holiday's.


Great. Always unnerving to hear when this happens. Will he have to pay a fine or just toss the letter?


----------



## Thurm15

Fines don't come from the letter he's talking about.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tnlawyer said:


> Great. Always unnerving to hear when this happens. Will he have to pay a fine or just toss the letter?


Actually he is gonna display it its his first one!
As Bob would say a "badge of honor".
No fine.


----------



## tnlawyer

Good to know. $1500 would be a steep price to pay for a box of cigars :lol: Thanks.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Are these more common when large orders are shipped at one time?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I'm curious how many letters people have gotten? I've received two total and have one pending (lost a box a few months ago).


----------



## tnlawyer

I've only placed 4 orders, but never received a letter (knock on wood)


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

tnlawyer said:


> I've only placed 4 orders, but never received a letter (knock on wood)


Nice.

I've placed 10-20 orders so I'm not doing too bad. Im curious what the guys who have been at it for 10+ years have gotten.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueDevil07 said:


> Are these more common when large orders are shipped at one time?


A good vendor will always split the order up as not to draw attention.


----------



## JPinDC

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've placed 10-20 orders so I'm not doing too bad. Im curious what the guys who have been at it for 10+ years have gotten.


I lost the favorite I had saved, but you can go to the customs site and actually see all the confiscations, to give you an idea of the amount of seizures and therefore letters they are sending out. It is actually quite staggering how much they intercept.


----------



## US2China

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A good vendor will always split the order up as not to draw attention.


+1. There is a weight limit that moves shipped items into a different category. 2 boxes could be in the heavier category and get more scrutiny.


----------



## bpegler

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I'm curious how many letters people have gotten? I've received two total and have one pending (lost a box a few months ago).


A few. Unless OFAC gets involved again, they are just a minor inconvenience, unless you order from a vendor that doesn't guarantee delivery.


----------



## olotti

Anyone have any probs lately, seems like things are moving ok. I did have a box crazily clear customs in Chi went missing for a month then tracking had it go to Ny then the vendor said it was returned to them, weird but atleast it didn't get confiscated.


----------



## Jordan23

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I'm curious how many letters people have gotten? I've received two total and have one pending (lost a box a few months ago).


I had the worst luck! My first two orders resulted in letters. Since then, pretty smooth. I think I've gotten 3 total. With how much Ive ordered, I can live with that.


----------



## nishdog007

Does the letter come via 'regular' mail delivery or *certified* mail???

I just received a delivery notice left in my mail box for a letter.... which I believe is THE letter. I lost a package that was shipped back in December around the holidays, so I've been expecting a letter. I'm not expecting any other type of certified mail so I'm assuming it's referring to the missing package.

If the letter does come via certified mail... does it mean anything different (fines, etc.) than receiving it if the mail man just dropped it in the mail box?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The OFAC letter comes certified mail return receipt.


----------



## nishdog007

ok... Thanks Tony!!!!! If that's what is waiting for me... I'll have to frame it for sure!!


----------



## klittle250

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The OFAC letter comes certified mail return receipt.


There have been several reports over the last couple months of regular letters coming certified too


----------



## Laynard

I'm counting my blessings. Only four orders in, but so far so good.


----------



## smknjoecool

Laynard said:


> I'm counting my blessings. Only four orders in, but so far so good.


You and me both. I'm only on my second order though. The first one came within 7 days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

klittle250 said:


> There have been several reports over the last couple months of regular letters coming certified too


That may very well be!
Your tax dollars hard at work lol!


----------



## Merovius

I brought about 50 CCs back in my luggage from a trip to Italy last Jan. A cornucopia of EL's and well aged premium tobacco dusted with plume. My wife had a search notice left in her bag, I did not. I bowed my head in gratitude to the cigar gods that day for dodging the bullet.

I placed my third online order in Feb, 1 Box of Monte 2s and 1 box of P2s, with a new vendor. The package was 25 days past due so the vendor assumed confiscation. They had suspected that tracking was the culprit, so they sent out another box without it. Those arrived safely roughly 9 days after shipping.

Yesterday I received the letter.



It was not certified mail. Initially I was pretty concerned, then I read Option 1 "You may choose to take no action..."

Pretty amusing that you guys frame yours.


----------



## nishdog007

I picked up my letter from the post office yesterday! Unfortunately, it was certified, return receipt as Tony previously mentioned. However, it is addressed from U.S. Customs and Border Protection

The letter goes on to state... Even if you are abandoning the property, you should complete the "Election of Proceedings" form and return it to CBP. I don't have any intention of replying back.



What is the difference between a 'regular' letter vs. an OFAC letter?? Is there a difference?


----------



## JustinThyme

Regular is just as above which I would not even twitch over. It plainly states just do nothing and you have accepted that whatever was in question is now government property. Pretty much a form letter that has a date stamped on it.

OFAC (Office of Foreign Assets Control) both administers and enforces trade sanctions and economic sanctions so that puts it past the Office of Foreign Assets Control at the airport who just takes what was there and sends a letter instead and sends it on up to the office that investigates and prosecutes. Even so with the amount of Cuban sticks that get seized I wouldn't worry about that one either unless you are moving in bulk. I was reading somewhere not long ago that they nailed like 30K sticks in a single day at Ohare.


----------



## nishdog007

JustinThyme said:


> Regular is just as above which I would not even twitch over. It plainly states just do nothing and you have accepted that whatever was in question is now government property. Pretty much a form letter that has a date stamped on it.
> 
> OFAC (Office of Foreign Assets Control) both administers and enforces trade sanctions and economic sanctions so that puts it past the Office of Foreign Assets Control at the airport who just takes what was there and sends a letter instead and sends it on up to the office that investigates and prosecutes. Even so with the amount of Cuban sticks that get seized I wouldn't worry about that one either unless you are moving in bulk. I was reading somewhere not long ago that they nailed like 30K sticks in a single day at Ohare.


Thanks for the info Rob!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nishdog007 said:


> I picked up my letter from the post office yesterday! Unfortunately, it was certified, return receipt as Tony previously mentioned. However, it is addressed from U.S. Customs and Border Protection
> 
> The letter goes on to state... Even if you are abandoning the property, you should complete the "Election of Proceedings" form and return it to CBP. I don't have any intention of replying back.
> 
> What is the difference between a 'regular' letter vs. an OFAC letter?? Is there a difference?


The first page of this thread explains what to expect Fines Seizures even difference of the two letters.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/302172-customs-letter-46.html


----------



## nishdog007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The first page of this thread explains what to expect Fines Seizures even difference of the two letters.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/302172-customs-letter-46.html


Thanks Tony... I was feverishly reading through this thread from start to finish last night... and anything else I can find as well.

I know the letter I received was from Customs and not OFAC... but the fact that it came certifed and return receipt still worries me!!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Merovius said:


> I brought about 50 CCs back in my luggage from a trip to Italy last Jan. A cornucopia of EL's and well aged premium tobacco dusted with plume. My wife had a search notice left in her bag, I did not. I bowed my head in gratitude to the cigar gods that day for dodging the bullet.
> 
> I placed my third online order in Feb, 1 Box of Monte 2s and 1 box of P2s, with a new vendor. The package was 25 days past due so the vendor assumed confiscation. They had suspected that tracking was the culprit, so they sent out another box without it. Those arrived safely roughly 9 days after shipping.
> 
> Yesterday I received the letter.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not certified mail. Initially I was pretty concerned, then I read Option 1 "You may choose to take no action..."
> 
> Pretty amusing that you guys frame yours.


I'd frame one if I ever got one too. Knock on wood, all these years later, no letters. Although I did get a bit worried when my last order of Bolívar 109 5th Avenida were a few days late.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nishdog007 said:


> Thanks Tony... I was feverishly reading through this thread from start to finish last night... and anything else I can find as well.
> 
> I know the letter I received was from Customs and not OFAC... but the fact that it came certifed and return receipt still worries me!!!


I would imagine they send them Certified mail now because no one ever answers them. In this way they have a receipt that they contacted you. Before confiscating said contraband.
Check your P.M.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Many have contacted me as of late regarding the Customs letter. So i am bumping this to the top!


----------



## Laynard

Is there some sort of sweep going on? Are they stepping up their game and nabbing more cigars than usual?


----------



## DooDude

Late package for me too. Hope its still in transit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Laynard said:


> Is there some sort of sweep going on? Are they stepping up their game and nabbing more cigars than usual?


It appears that homeland security is in a heightened awareness mode.
Causing delays and some confiscations.


----------



## pmr1010

It took just about a month for my most recent delivery. Not bad since I did receive it but in the past it's usually a week to 10 days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Packages going through JFK have seemed to be the most scrutinized as of late!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

How's things moving on the left coast?


----------



## LGHT

I don't buy as often as I had when purchasing for a cigar club, but I have only received 1 letter in the last 15 or so years. Even then it was because the vendor was "trying" a new shipping method in hopes to cut costs. I haven't had anyone report a lost box in a while.


----------



## Laynard

Perfecto Dave said:


> How's things moving on the left coast?


My most recent shipment (about a week ago) was two days later than it normally takes. Not bad, so I'm not complaining. I'm not sure, but I think it went through SFO.


----------



## DooDude

DooDude said:


> Late package for me too. Hope its still in transit.


1st one came today. 1 of 4.

Almost a month.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Perfecto Dave said:


> How's things moving on the left coast?


Just got mine yesterday about 8 days


----------



## Chrishorsley13

We'll, I'm in the cool club. Just got my first letter.


----------



## smknjoecool

Where did yours come from (customs location)?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chrishorsley13 said:


> We'll, I'm in the cool club. Just got my first letter.


Frame it as Bob would say "Its a badge of honor" 
I think it makes a great conversation piece for a man cave.


----------



## DooDude

AuTechCoM said:


> Just got mine yesterday about 8 days


Well what did Momma have to say? Lol!


----------



## AuTechCoM

DooDude said:


> Well what did Momma have to say? Lol!


Well they did get caught up in the "Customs Dept of my Wife" for a day, which is way worse than US Customs. :bitchslap:


----------



## TMat

AuTechCoM said:


> Well they did get caught up in the "Customs Dept of my Wife" for a day, which is way worse than US Customs. :bitchslap:


Hate when this happens ^^^^^^


----------



## Sprouthog

1st letter came today along with my most recent purchase, cab PLPC. Funny thing the number seized doesn't match the number that didn't arrive. Hummmm?


----------



## BoogieEngineer

So how long has it been since the last known dreaded OFAC letter? I'm ready to make my first purchase but can't afford to pay OFAC off should it come.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I've been thinking about placing an order.
Reading this crap just makes me want to say "Screw it" and just stick to NCs. I'd hate like hell to have a couple hundred $ worth of sticks seized and I damn sure don't have $1,500 to shell out like was mentioned in the original post.

I guess if I never smoke a CC I won't know what I'm missing.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Cool Breeze said:


> I've been thinking about placing an order.
> Reading this crap just makes me want to say "Screw it" and just stick to NCs. I'd hate like hell to have a couple hundred $ worth of sticks seized and I damn sure don't have $1,500 to shell out like was mentioned in the original post.
> 
> I guess if I never smoke a CC I won't know what I'm missing.


It took me a good month or two until I talked myself into pulling the trigger when I saw a great price. and I had no problems other than they forgot to tell me that they took a week off for Easter. so it took a few days for my order to be shipped but after it was shipped I had no problems


----------



## tnlawyer

Cool Breeze said:


> I've been thinking about placing an order.
> Reading this crap just makes me want to say "Screw it" and just stick to NCs. I'd hate like hell to have a couple hundred $ worth of sticks seized and I damn sure don't have $1,500 to shell out like was mentioned in the original post.
> 
> I guess if I never smoke a CC I won't know what I'm missing.


Awww come on...roll the dice. You know you want to... :lol:


----------



## Rock31

BoogieEngineer said:


> So how long has it been since the last known dreaded OFAC letter? I'm ready to make my first purchase but can't afford to pay OFAC off should it come.


you're fine, just go for it!


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Rock31 said:


> you're fine, just go for it!


Ok after a little reading those things seemed to come from a vendor's customers list being compromised. So I take that a reputable vendor won't let this happen?


----------



## Laynard

BoogieEngineer said:


> Ok after a little reading those things seemed to come from a vendor's customers list being compromised. So I take that a reputable vendor won't let this happen?


I can't make any promises, but the West Coast seems to be having pretty good success right now. And, yes, I believe who the vender is has a lot to do with it.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Laynard said:


> I can't make any promises, but the West Coast seems to be having pretty good success right now. And, yes, I believe who the vender is has a lot to do with it.


Thanks. Just pulled the trigger on a box of Party Shorts. All I can do now is keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Laynard

BoogieEngineer said:


> Thanks. Just pulled the trigger on a box of Party Shorts. All I can do now is keep my fingers crossed


I'll keep mine crossed for you too.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Laynard said:


> I'll keep mine crossed for you too.


Much appreciated!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BoogieEngineer said:


> Thanks. Just pulled the trigger on a box of Party Shorts. All I can do now is keep my fingers crossed


Love San Diego best spot in America!
Well next to Brooklyn lol!
Good Luck!


----------



## BoogieEngineer

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love San Diego best spot in America!
> Well next to Brooklyn lol!
> Good Luck!


Hey Tony. Might not the best place today, it's been over 90 for a couple days now, due to some heat wave. I'm smoking in the garage as we speak. Thanks again for the PM back then, it helps great deal. Hope things work out fine for my first purchase.


----------



## ichett

What's the longest your CCs were held/delayed at customs before arriving at your front door? 

How do you guys wait before re-ordering after getting a letter?

And who here has the most Letters from Customs?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

ichett said:


> What's the longest your CCs were held/delayed at customs before arriving at your front door?
> 
> -->It didn't happen to me but a bunch of folks recently got packages from Oz that had been missing for about two years.
> 
> How do you guys wait before re-ordering after getting a letter?
> 
> -->A good vendor will usually reship or refund after 20-30 business days from shipment. You don't have to wait until the letter is in hand.
> 
> And who here has the most Letters from Customs?
> 
> -->Who knows. Several folks with several letters. I've gotten two and potentially have one pending


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Does the payment method make a difference as far as letters are concerned? I read some where that some guys pay with prepaid visas. But your name and address are still on the vendor's system at the end right.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2 15 ct boxes 3x5 packs in each plus 2 10 ct boxes landed yesterday.
5 days door to door that's pretty damn good. Whats more amazing they where all wrapped together in one box.
So much for the weight scrutinizing packages.
Also as clear as day it says 50 cigars on the customs declaration.
I have come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason to confiscations.


----------



## Laynard

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2 15 ct boxes 3x5 packs in each plus 2 10 ct boxes landed yesterday.
> 5 days door to door that's pretty damn good. Whats more amazing they where all wrapped together in one box.
> So much for the weight scrutinizing packages.
> Also as clear as day it says 50 cigars on the customs declaration.
> I have come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason to confiscations.


I've had packages come declared as cigars also. Maybe price plays a factor? Or amount of cigars? Maybe under 100 they let it by (most of the time). :dunno:


----------



## AuTechCoM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2 15 ct boxes 3x5 packs in each plus 2 10 ct boxes landed yesterday.
> 5 days door to door that's pretty damn good. Whats more amazing they where all wrapped together in one box.
> So much for the weight scrutinizing packages.
> Also as clear as day it says 50 cigars on the customs declaration.
> I have come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason to confiscations.


Well that makes me feel a lot better about placing a big order like I want to.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

That's good news. White House humidors are full at last


----------



## DooDude

My last two boxs clearly stated Cigars as well? They were single boxs though


----------



## smknjoecool

So...you received your orders with a Customs letter attached? Did it mention what the country of origin was or anything like that?


----------



## Laynard

smknjoecool said:


> So...you received your orders with a Customs letter attached? Did it mention what the country of origin was or anything like that?


Not a letter, but a tag like sticker with a declaration of the contents. It doesn't say what kind of cigars, though. Just "cigars". Yes, it says where the package originated from, but not the contents. :wink:

It is not a US sticker. I assume it was applied before reaching America. I would think this is standard process for all imports. It's just interesting that even when it declares cigars, no inspection was done.


----------



## Bshambo

I just had the same sticker on mine I received today.


----------



## smknjoecool

My past few orders have not had that, but I think mine are coming from a different place than yours.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

My first box arrived yesterday with a foreign custom declaration form the writing on which is so bad that I can only make out "25 cigar.....". Might have been "25 cigarettes", I don't know. The vendor didn't use tracking though, said they've been getting better results this way.


----------



## Rock31

every single package I have received since I started ordering clearly says cigars, I am pretty sure this is the norm.


----------



## Merovius

Another safe arrival gents!

4 Boxes
2x25
2x10

All wrapped in one package. No tracking.

Shipped Jun 19, arrived June 23rd.

My wife came in with the package and I go "Is that my new laptop charger?", saw the label and was overcome with sheer joy and surprise! This is the quickest I have ever received a package from this vendor.

Good show!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 boxes landed yesterday 4 days door to door damn that's as good as the old days!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 boxes landed yesterday 4 days door to door damn that's as good as the old days!


Woo hoo! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## brazil stogie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 boxes landed yesterday 4 days door to door damn that's as good as the old days!


Nice Tony!!! What did you get??!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brazil stogie said:


> Nice Tony!!! What did you get??!!


I am a sucker for sales 3 boxes of JL#2 at $147 a box its Puro in other words you can't lose!


----------



## stltimmy1979

:drinking: Thats a damn good price!


TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am a sucker for sales 3 boxes of JL#2 at $147 a box its Puro in other words you can't lose!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

stltimmy1979 said:


> :drinking: Thats a damn good price!


Yes i think so i am dating a Cuban girl her name is Marisol that is her favorite line from Scar-face.

"Are you crazy, Montana? Are you crazy?
Conjuo. Take it easy.
Conjuo, my ass!
At $10,500 a key. It's puro.
You can't lose money. No way.
We make $75 million on this deal."
$75 million.


----------



## brazil stogie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i think so i am dating a Cuban girl her name is Marisol that is her favorite line from Scar-face.
> 
> "Are you crazy, Montana? Are you crazy?
> Conjuo. Take it easy.
> Conjuo, my ass!
> At $10,500 a key. It's puro.
> You can't lose money. No way.
> We make $75 million on this deal."
> $75 million.


LOL that was funny T!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a package land yesterday 3 days door to door.
When the mail lady pulled in the driveway and handed me the package i couldn't believe it.
That is better than the old days.


----------



## Redwyvern

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had a package land yesterday 3 days door to door.
> When the mail lady pulled in the driveway and handed me the package i couldn't believe it.
> That is better than the old days.


Wow. That's fast! I've never ordered CC's yet, but that's about how fast my NC's take to arrive from CI in PA, and I live in NY.


----------



## Laynard

Redwyvern said:


> Wow. That's fast! I've never ordered CC's yet, but that's about how fast my NC's take to arrive from CI in PA, and I live in NY.


Being in Cali, CCs are usually quicker than my CI orders. Go figure...:noidea:


----------



## Merovius

Another smooth landing today. 7 days in transit, with the weekend and a holiday, not bad.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Hope they're all still on vaca for another week!


----------



## Tritones

If I had ordered any, I would have expected them to arrive in 10 days ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Merovius said:


> Another smooth landing today. 7 days in transit, with the weekend and a holiday, not bad.


That's pretty damn good!



Perfecto Dave said:


> Hope they're all still on vaca for another week!


From your lips to GOD'S ears!!!!!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

What kind time are we running. I'm at 9 days and usually in the 7 kinda range


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Wed to Wed...been pretty steady!


----------



## protekk

Chrishorsley13 said:


> What kind time are we running. I'm at 9 days and usually in the 7 kinda range


You probably don't want to hear this but it is still a bit too early to be concerned......sometimes boxes just get held up for a bit.


----------



## madmarvcr

Last order shipped last Friday and was in my mailbox Wednesday. Last few orders have been about a week from ship to delivered.


----------



## nishdog007

Received my latest package about 3 days ago.. took 14 days (10 business days). My 'norm' the past few months had been roughly 4 business days. 

So...again.. never know what is going on with Customs and USPS.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Perfecto Dave said:


> Wed to Wed...been pretty steady!


Let me clarify...not that it matters.....but the first Wed is when I hit button on my computer to authorize a mass exodus of funds from my bank account. I have no idea when they get shipped cause I very seldom check anything but the mail box that they arrive in.
Being a bit like a ball player,[in my mind only] I can get a little superstitious about things and have always ordered on a Wed. :ranger:


----------



## Breezy818

My latest enroute is running a couple days late as well. Let's hope it shows soon.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

protekk said:


> You probably don't want to hear this but it is still a bit too early to be concerned......sometimes boxes just get held up for a bit.


Not really worried, just asking. Ready to set one on fire!


----------



## Breezy818

A few days longer than normal, but both eagles have landed.


----------



## DustinFuente

Order shipped last Thursday and arrived today. Fastest delivery yet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DustinFuente said:


> Order shipped last Thursday and arrived today. Fastest delivery yet!
> View attachment 50075
> 
> View attachment 50076


Great news love the avatar!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

DustinFuente said:


> Order shipped last Thursday and arrived today. Fastest delivery yet!
> View attachment 50075
> 
> View attachment 50076


Forget the cigars, what humidor is that?


----------



## DustinFuente

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great news love the avatar!


Yes sir haha! That would be miss Sara Jean Underwood.

This a link to the humidor. I got mine from Cheap Humidors a long time ago
Prestige Import Group 75 Ct. Dark Mahogany Glass Top Humidor W/ 3 Drawers - YESGNA


----------



## Chrishorsley13

About five days longer than normal, but


----------



## MDSPHOTO

DustinFuente said:


> Yes sir haha! That would be miss Sara Jean Underwood.
> 
> This a link to the humidor. I got mine from Cheap Humidors a long time ago
> Prestige Import Group 75 Ct. Dark Mahogany Glass Top Humidor W/ 3 Drawers - YESGNA


Wow, it looked a lot bigger than that, like that was the top drawer of some large cabinet.


----------



## DustinFuente

Haha it was sitting on my island in the kitchen. Tricky photography.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chrishorsley13 said:


> About five days longer than normal, but


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DustinFuente

So this is weird. I received my cigars last Monday. I check the mail today and I got the letter from customs. wtf?


----------



## protekk

DustinFuente said:


> So this is weird. I received my cigars last Monday. I check the mail today and I got the letter from customs. wtf?


Is it from an old order? Customs letters have been taking a while to land lately....some a year or longer


----------



## DustinFuente

No I ordered them 2 weeks ago, got them last Monday, and the letter today.


----------



## JustinThyme

Ordered Last Monday, Shipped Last Friday and arrived today.


----------



## Laynard

DustinFuente said:


> So this is weird. I received my cigars last Monday. I check the mail today and I got the letter from customs. wtf?


You got a letter, but they still let the cigars through? No confiscation? File an appeal...they have no evidence now. :thumb:


----------



## DustinFuente

I probably won't appeal. I have my cigars and don't want to risk anything.


----------



## JustinThyme

3 birds in flight today

Partagas Shorts 25 Box
Cohiba Behike BHK 52 10 Box
Bolivar Libertador 10 Box

3 more birds will be on the runway soon.

Partagas Serie P No.2 10x2 Box
H.Upmann Royal Robusto 10 Box
Montecristo Petit No.2 15 Box

Then chilling out on it for awhile.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DustinFuente said:


> I probably won't appeal. I have my cigars and don't want to risk anything.


Smart move don't poke the sleeping bear!


----------



## Packerjh

JustinThyme said:


> 3 birds in flight today
> 
> Partagas Shorts 25 Box
> Cohiba Behike BHK 52 10 Box
> Bolivar Libertador 10 Box
> 
> 3 more birds will be on the runway soon.
> 
> Partagas Serie P No.2 10x2 Box
> H.Upmann Royal Robusto 10 Box
> Montecristo Petit No.2 15 Box
> 
> Then chilling out on it for awhile.


Holy shit! Feel like adopting a smurf...LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

5 days door to door!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on a letter now for a lost shipment.


----------



## pmr1010

Nooooo! Tony, say it aint so!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

pmr1010 said:


> Nooooo! Tony, say it aint so!


Yep its going on 5 weeks.


----------



## Merovius

Sorry Tony.

I havent posted here in a bit but my last 4 shipments in early/mid Sept. were 5-7 days, with one vendor being a bit slower. 

Just seems so random.


----------



## magoo6541

That sucks Tony.

It's just like motorcycles... There's those who have wrecked and those who haven't wrecked _yet_. If you buy enough, sooner or later you'll get an empty box with a letter.

I'm a bit worried about a shipment. I made an order and they sent in 2 separate packages, both on the same day. I received a package 2 days ago and still no sign of the 2nd. Of course, the one I received had a box that I already had and a box that I didn't order but am keeping after talking to the vendor. The MIA package is boxes that I don't have yet... A box of RASS and BHK 52s.


----------



## Herf N Turf

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Waiting on a letter now for a lost shipment.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yep its going on 5 weeks.


Damn it, MAN! This is terrifying. :scared: My split's in the air!


----------



## pmr1010

I've got two inbound as well and am a little concerned.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

magoo6541 said:


> That sucks Tony.
> 
> It's just like motorcycles... There's those who have wrecked and those who haven't wrecked _yet_. If you buy enough, sooner or later you'll get an empty box with a letter.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about a shipment. I made an order and they sent in 2 separate packages, both on the same day. I received a package 2 days ago and still no sign of the 2nd. Of course, the one I received had a box that I already had and a box that I didn't order but am keeping after talking to the vendor. The MIA package is boxes that I don't have yet... A box of RASS and BHK 52s.


mmhmmm. I had 3, 2 landed with the tail end currently MIA. Here's to hoping it's just a delay due to the Holiday or some other sort of regular-day crap:beerchug:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Waiting on a letter now for a lost shipment.


Could it be possible it is just lost?


----------



## magoo6541

SeanTheEvans said:


> mmhmmm. I had 3, 2 landed with the tail end currently MIA. Here's to hoping it's just a delay due to the Holiday or some other sort of regular-day crap:beerchug:


I ended up getting my second shipment yesterday... Unfortunately, the first parcel was completely wrong and apparently was mixed up with someone else's order because I got another BRC and my HdM Epicure De Luxe with this last one. That means someone got a screaming deal on a box of BHK 52s and a box of RASS.

My vendor has solidified his position as my number 1 vendor. He's been really helpful and completely fair about how it's going to be fixed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Could it be possible it is just lost?


I guess re ship is on its way keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

magoo6541 said:


> I ended up getting my second shipment yesterday... Unfortunately, the first parcel was completely wrong and apparently was mixed up with someone else's order because I got another BRC and my HdM Epicure De Luxe with this last one. That means someone got a screaming deal on a box of BHK 52s and a box of RASS.
> 
> My vendor has solidified his position as my number 1 vendor. He's been really helpful and completely fair about how it's going to be fixed.


Mine arrived late, but safely. Unfortunately, it wasn't your box by accident, but exactly what I ordered. Strange that the one sent last would be a whole week behind the other others. Whatever, happy all is well! :tu


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I guess re ship is on its way keeping my fingers crossed.


Best of luck brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Best of luck brother!


Its been 7 days since it left still waiting.
Before the last package went missing.
It was 3-5 days average door to door.


----------



## Laynard

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its been 7 days since it left still waiting.
> Before the last package went missing.
> It was 3-5 days average door to door.


Things have been taking a little longer for me as well. I have one that supposedly made it through LAX, but now has been in the hands of USPS for 4 days...normally it's here in 2 after customs. :dunno:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Maybe it's the weather?:noidea:


----------



## smoking ash

+1 on taking a few days extra as of late:wink:


----------



## Rock31

Shipped Tuesday, got em today


----------



## Laynard

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Maybe it's the weather?:noidea:


That excuse doesn't fly in the dry and hot Cali weather.


----------



## egoo33

Laynard said:


> That excuse doesn't fly in the dry and hot Cali weather.


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## magoo6541

Rock31 said:


> Shipped Tuesday, got em today


My reshipment shipped out last Friday and is still a no show.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Laynard said:


> That excuse doesn't fly in the dry and hot Cali weather.


I was kidding! :mrgreen:


----------



## Laynard

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I was kidding! :mrgreen:


Damn sarcasm on the Internet. There needs to be a font for that. :lol:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Laynard said:


> Damn sarcasm on the Internet. There needs to be a font for that. :lol:


That's what the smiley faces are for!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Replacement package just landed 10 days door to door. Still waiting on the letter. I will keep ya all posted.


----------



## egoo33

Last 3 packages 2 were 5 days door to door and the last one just passed through JFK Customs.


----------



## jp1979

order of 2 boxes placed 11/8 still not here
order of 1 box placed 11/12 landed Saturday

Weird.


----------



## john_007

one week door to door.


----------



## cakeanddottle

last box was 7 days, order to door


----------



## cakeanddottle

today, 8 days from order to door


----------



## Breezy818

3 box order split into 2 shipments.
1st shipped on Thursday, arrived Tuesday
2nd shipped Friday, arrived Wed.

I'm thankful for my 3 boxes from El Laguito landed safely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still no letter weird.


----------



## madmarvcr

Last ship a little slower than others 
Ship: 11/18
Delivered: 12/1
13 days
Usually 5-7 days
Stuck in USPS Chicago Sort facility 6 days


----------



## DustinFuente

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Still no letter weird.


I still can't quiet figure out how I got a letter and still got my cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its a crazy system with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Slowreaction

Original shipment in July still MIA. Reship in Sept also MIA. No letter received.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

The Feds smoked them and forgot to send you a letter!


----------



## cakeanddottle

today's mail
10 days order to door


----------



## Bernardini

Through JFK, 8 days door to door


----------



## mata777

Don't hold your breath for a letter arriving a month later after a box goes missing. I was just shown 2 letters for 2 boxes that went missing in March 2013 by a friend, those letters arrived last month.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had one land yesterday 5 days door to door.


----------



## havanajohn

Still waiting for 1 box shipped Nov. 12 2014, and another box shipped on Dec.1 2014. Both are from different but trusted vendors. After sending 3 emails inquiring about the status of the Nov. 12 shipment, I still have not received any response to any/all of them.


----------



## rangerdavid

wow! i didn't see this thread until after I made my order. Although both orders shipped on the 19th and the 22nd respectively, and since it was the holidays, I don't think I should be worried at this point. do you??? :shock:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Can close another year without getting a letter. Hope to continue this trend well into the new year. eep:


----------



## madmarvcr

Things are a bit slow this time of year
Last 2 orders
Order 11/20, Shipped 11/21, Delivered 12/10, 19 days
Order 11/28, Shipped 12/1, Delivered 12/21, 20 days

Will wait till FEB for next order

I also noticed a few vendors are off till jan 5


----------



## OnePyroTec

Boxes shipped on 12-26 landed on 1-2 Priority Post. This one I had to chuckle as my neighbor brought it over because he signed for it. He carries a badge...

Boxes shipped on 12-29 landed on 1-3 Priority Post. This one makes me chuckle too...I have been using this vendor for over 15 years and the customs declaration has ALWAYS been the same. Shows content as CIGARS and the VALUE of the package is correct. NOTHING has ever been hidden, and to this day I have never lost a package to customs.


----------



## Packerjh

Baller...


----------



## stonecutter2

This thread scares me when it jumps to the top.

Oh, and a bird landed on Christmas Eve delivered in a reindeer-powered sleigh  Found it Christmas morning in the mailbox. Merry Christmas indeed! Ordered 12/17 on "normalizing relations day."


----------



## c.ortiz108

OnePyroTec said:


> This one makes me chuckle too...I have been using this vendor for over 15 years and the customs declaration has ALWAYS been the same. Shows content as CIGARS and the VALUE of the package is correct. NOTHING has ever been hidden, and to this day I have never lost a package to customs.


Unbelievable!


----------



## UTKhodgy

I've ordered from multiple vendors shipping via SwissPost and all say 25 Cigars on the slip. I thought it was just standard practice.


----------



## egoo33

by law the vendor has to declare the contents of the package to keep its duty free status, not worth them fudging some records for a few orders here and there


----------



## OnePyroTec

UTKhodgy said:


> I've ordered from multiple vendors shipping via SwissPost and all say 25 Cigars on the slip. I thought it was just standard practice.


It may be standard for some. The particular vendor I used last week is the only one out of the half dozen or so that I use who ships that way. It may be simply because all I buy there is relatively inexpensive and easily replaceable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

madmarvcr said:


> Things are a bit slow this time of year
> Last 2 orders
> Order 11/20, Shipped 11/21, Delivered 12/10, 19 days
> Order 11/28, Shipped 12/1, Delivered 12/21, 20 days
> 
> Will wait till FEB for next order
> 
> I also noticed a few vendors are off till jan 5


Yes i also won't order till after i get back from vacation. But no letter still from a package gone missing months back.


----------



## cakeanddottle

11 days order to door, a little slower than usual


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i also won't order till after i get back from vacation. But no letter still from a package gone missing months back.


Forgitaboutit!! Soon you'll be flying to the island and bringing back hand picked boxes!  I think they quit handing out letters of recommendation on what to do if you have a box commit a disappearing act. Gov can't afford the paper anymore!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Jimmy just had a order land 5 days door to door i think that's pretty damn good.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

A box went missing right after the New Year - received a letter for it a few days ago - $6.

No worries - The wise advice of those who have gone before took care of things way before the letter arrived


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of friends had packages snagged last couple of weeks. :surprise: Another old time member contacted me via P.M today. He also had a package grabbed.:crying: He asked me if anything was up. I told him i had not heard anything negative. Anyone hear of a rise in confiscations?:wink2:


----------



## MaxG

I lost one in the last few weeks. Replacement on the way.


- MG


----------



## Rondo

I lost one last month and it was replaced. 
One box from below the equator has had me waiting around 5 weeks. I'm almost concerned.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> I lost one in the last few weeks. Replacement on the way.
> 
> - MG





Rondo said:


> I lost one last month and it was replaced.
> One box from below the equator has had me waiting around 5 weeks. I'm almost concerned.


Thanks for the replies fella's. It was real important as a lot reached out to me. And i really did not perceive a problem. I guess the grabs have been random.
R/G for the both of you that's the way us FOG'S do it.:vs_cool:
Some how i didn't feel a like was enough. Besides i didn't wan;t anyone to think i liked the fact your cigars got snagged LOL.


----------



## woodted

You'd think with the recent changes in relations with Cuba they wouldn't even bother with this kind crap any more. Oh well, it's the government!


----------



## Engineer99

I ordered a box of Boli RCs near the end of last year, and after over a month they didn't show...Contact vendor and the reship arrives in about a week. I thought it might be the original order at first, but vendor thinks it's the reship. No customs letter or anything of the sort. I also had an ebay order from overseas get lost in Los Angeles around the same time, the tracking shows that it arrived in LA and never left....got my money back and reordered and lo and behold, my phone case showed up in due time. Stupid Los Angeles.


----------



## cakeanddottle

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anyone hear of a rise in confiscations?:wink2:


In the last month a box of RG PC, two weeks. Last week I got a box of Monte PE, about 10 days order to door. No problems here, but unfortunately the wrappers on the Montes aren't as dark as I would have liked.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

woodted said:


> You'd think with the recent changes in relations with Cuba they wouldn't even bother with this kind crap any more. Oh well, it's the government!


Our tax dollars hard at work LOL!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had one confiscated mid last year, but not since. Latest shipment was one of the fastest ever... 7-days order to arrival.


----------



## Padron42

Have 2 packages from my first 2 vendors on the way (got one a friend and I split already). This is definitely not a fun thread to read.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I'm noob to ordering island cigars - Don't worry, I read the forum rules so I'm not asking - but how do I ask without asking?

Anyway, are there any trends to regions that get letters like these?


----------



## havanajohn

Got the letter a few weeks ago stating "45 cigars seized". Was perplexed...the last cigars that went AWOL was in Dec.14, and that was two boxes of 25 each. Go figure.


----------



## Hudabear

I guess that means they only had space for five in their humidor


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 72106


----------



## SoCal Gunner

So I am correct in assuming that you ignore that letter other than to notify the seller?


----------



## protekk

SoCal Gunner said:


> So I am correct in assuming that you ignore that letter other than to notify the seller?


Yes sir.....file it, frame it or toss it in the garbage (after notifying the vendor)


----------



## TheBob45

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm noob to ordering island cigars - Don't worry, I read the forum rules so I'm not asking - but how do I ask without asking?
> 
> Anyway, are there any trends to regions that get letters like these?


Did anyone reach out to you with help? I'd love for someone to pass along some info to another noob like myself!

*MOD EDIT*: *I am leaving this here as an example of what NOT to do.*


----------



## TCstr8

@Oldmso54 said it best



> New Guys - there are many ways to get the information you seek but asking in a post or for PM's isn't the "appropriate" way.
> 
> If you do some research on the internet (and even this site!) you'll find a wealth of the information that you seek. The more you google, read, compare, discover and do all again several times = the more you will be rewarded and find what you seek.
> 
> The answers to your questions are out there - but you gotta dig and do some legwork on your own


And I can attest to that. As a new guy, it literally took me 30 minutes of research (here, google, etc.) to place my first order from a reputable vendor.

Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## Bird-Dog

There is no "hinting" loophole in the rules!

We all paid our dues, either by doing our own research and due diligence, or by sticking around and proving to be a true BOTL.

Besides which, even that is a discussion for another thread. Can we please steer this one back on track now?


----------



## tomp

Ive been getting hit harder in the last 2 months then ever before. 3 boxes of bhk52 form one vendor and they only had 1 to replace, partagas anejados, hoyo anejados, aged psd4 and 2 singles davidoff chateau margaux from a second vendor and 2 fresh boxes of monte 2s from a third vendor. I think they are getting a little more diligent.


----------



## Bird-Dog

tomp said:


> Ive been getting hit harder in the last 2 months then ever before. 3 boxes of bhk52 form one vendor and they only had 1 to replace, partagas anejados, hoyo anejados, aged psd4 and 2 singles davidoff chateau margaux from a second vendor and 2 fresh boxes of monte 2s from a third vendor. I think they are getting a little more diligent.


Ouch!


----------



## StogieNinja

TheBob45 said:


> Did anyone reach out to you with help? I'd love for someone to pass along some info to another noob like myself!


*Gentlemen,

I would usually delete posts like these, but I wanted to leave this here so it's crystal clear: these types of posts are unacceptable and will be met with immediate discipline.

We have had too many recent instances of brand new folks coming on the site and immediately asking about sources, in this case with the very first post. Our rules are very clear, please read them and follow them.

Thanks.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tomp said:


> Ive been getting hit harder in the last 2 months then ever before. 3 boxes of bhk52 form one vendor and they only had 1 to replace, partagas anejados, hoyo anejados, aged psd4 and 2 singles davidoff chateau margaux from a second vendor and 2 fresh boxes of monte 2s from a third vendor. I think they are getting a little more diligent.


I know a few that got hit multiple times. But yours is the worst that i have ever heard. I mean the chances of someone getting hit like you did. Gotta be in the tens, heck hundreds of thousands. Be careful walking out of a building. Some might be dangling a safe out the window LOL.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a package sitting at JFK 15 days the letter just came over the weekend.:surprise::frown2::crying:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got a package sitting at JFK 15 days the letter just came over the weekend.:surprise::frown2::crying:


Sucks! Sorry for your loss. :crying:

It does appear confiscations have ramped up a bit lately. I keep telling myself maybe it's time to back off for awhile. But, you know how it is. When you start salivating over this deal or that... Fortunately all my recents have come through, even the one I thought was MIA. Fingers crossed, the three shipments in the air come through okay.


----------



## tpharkman

It seems like increased confiscations are directly correlated to increased terrorist activity. I don't think Customs is necessarily looking for cigars because if they were every damn package would be confiscated. I don't feel these boxes coming from the same places are very hard to find if one was actually looking for them.

Sorry you got one swiped Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Sucks! Sorry for your loss. :crying:
> 
> It does appear confiscations have ramped up a bit lately. I keep telling myself maybe it's time to back off for awhile. But, you know how it is. When you start salivating over this deal or that... Fortunately all my recents have come through, even the one I thought was MIA. Fingers crossed, the three shipments in the air come through okay.





tpharkman said:


> It seems like increased confiscations are directly correlated to increased terrorist activity. I don't think Customs is necessarily looking for cigars because if they were every damn package would be confiscated. I don't feel these boxes coming from the same places are very hard to find if one was actually looking for them.
> 
> Sorry you got one swiped Tony.


Thanks for your thoughts gentlemen.
The loss is no big deal.
Replacements will soon be on the way.:wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for your thoughts gentlemen.
> The loss is no big deal.
> Replacements will soon be on the way.:wink2:


Certainly. But time is money... in this case, all the money you'll spend placing additional orders b/c it still looks like there's plenty of room in the humi with these delayed! :grin2:

Like I implied on the Noob Mistakes thread, C-Bid ain't got nuthin' on Ravi and the rest!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Here is some more potentially bad news. My buddy Jimbo just called me to ask about the letter i got. After we finished talking i asked why. He responded that he had a package sitting at JFK since the 19th.:frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My Buddy Jimbo just got the letter package at JFK since the 19th of May.:crying:


----------



## MaxG

I lost one in Mar / Apr and still haven't got the letter. I'm thinking they're in some agent's humidor in NY...


- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> I lost one in Mar / Apr and still haven't got the letter. I'm thinking they're in some agent's humidor in NY...
> 
> - MG


 For sure i heard they destroy them by incineration one at a time.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

On the bright side, after three months, the money is no longer relevant and the replacement feels like a free box of cc.
Winner winner.


----------



## MaxG

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For sure i heard they destroy them by incineration one at a time.:vs_laugh:


... with a nice rum and coke or a red wine.

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> ... with a nice rum and coke or a red wine.
> 
> - MG


I would imagine they get a certain degree of satisfaction smoking on someone else dime Bastages.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hmmm... "processed through" would seem to imply thumbs up inspection by the racing commission, but no further progress since that on May 24. I'm assuming this one either hit the wall on the second turn or has engine failure on the back straight, but keeping fingers crossed anyway. 

Lapped by subsequent entry. That one is over the finish line already, having taken the chequered flag and been wheeled on into the paddock. 

Trouble in the pits?


----------



## Hudabear

curmudgeonista said:


> Hmmm... "processed through" would seem to imply thumbs up inspection by the racing commission, but no further progress since that on May 24. I'm assuming this one either hit the wall on the second turn or has engine failure on the back straight, but keeping fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> Lapped by subsequent entry. That one is over the finish line already, having taken the chequered flag and been wheeled on into the paddock.
> 
> Trouble in the pits?


In a situation like this, what happens when they send the replacement and then the original gets through? Do you send one back?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hudabear said:


> In a situation like this, what happens when they send the replacement and then the original gets through? Do you send one back?


I don't know.

I may have given the wrong idea though. The one mentioned going full-circuit was an entirely different model registered for the rally a few days later. But dispatched from the same checkpoint and running the same course.

We have yet to determine if the first one is a total loss or not. The stewards insist on waiting a full month before letting an identical teammate give it a go. It did, however, leave the starting line alongside yet another contender that clocked in well ahead.


----------



## selpo

I may have my first stalled package- have no way to check the progress but I have till the 17th to see if the journey is successful.


----------



## avitti

Hudabear said:


> In a situation like this, what happens when they send the replacement and then the original gets through? Do you send one back?


Well of course you have the option to pay for it and keep it.
You could see if there are interested parties willing to do a split
of course you would still need to pay for it. If you wanted to send it back get instructions from the vendor for how to do so
and exactly what he wishes for you to declare on the custom form.
You may also inquire if you can get a store credit for the shipping cost


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> I may have my first stalled package- have no way to check the progress but I have till the 17th to see if the journey is successful.


Hope it gets through. Many are telling me they have had problems last three months.:frown2:


----------



## selpo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hope it gets through. Many are telling me they have had problems last three months.:frown2:


Thank you, will keep you all posted.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hope it gets through. Many are telling me they have had problems last three months.:frown2:


Those custom bastages are smoking my 50 Rascc. The boxes have been stuck since the 22nd. Well,i hope they have enough sense to pair it with some good coffee and to enjoy them while reading the morning newspaper..................


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Those custom bastages are smoking my 50 Rascc. The boxes have been stuck since the 22nd. Well,i hope they have enough sense to pair it with some good coffee and to enjoy them while reading the morning newspaper..................


Did you get the letter yet? My buddy Jimbo's was snagged on the 19th.
He got the letter about 10 days later.
Although many have told me they got snagged but no letter.
You ready for this just today in my travels i meet up with the guys.
One of them lost a package 2 months ago letter came yesterday, he already got the replacements. The original package shows up today intact.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

It's Gubment workers like that who get promoted to TSA supervisory positions.


----------



## MaxG

Two months after theft and no letter. At least buy me breakfast after you... never mind.


- MG


----------



## Regiampiero

Are you guys asking your retailers not to attach a traking number? I've herd that packages with tracking have been lost a lot more often, but it could be a coincidence. I just know that when the retailer told me the news, I opted for no tracking and six days later they were at my door. Maybe there's something to it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

I have received all the packages with trackng numbers so far and the one that has not made it yet did NOT have a tracking number- FWIW


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Did you get the letter yet? My buddy Jimbo's was snagged on the 19th.
> He got the letter about 10 days later.
> Although many have told me they got snagged but no letter.
> You ready for this just today in my travels i meet up with the guys.
> One of them lost a package 2 months ago letter came yesterday, he already got the replacements. The original package shows up today intact.:vs_laugh:


No letter yet,but ISC NY has all ways came through for me, getting my letter in a timely fashion. The cigars not so much so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It appears that the packages without tracking are getting through.:smile2: It appears that all that were /are being snagged had tracking numbers. That's the conclusion i have come to least ways. From everyone i have spoken to.:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks

curmudgeonista said:


> Hmmm... "processed through" would seem to imply thumbs up inspection by the racing commission, but no further progress since that on May 24. I'm assuming this one either hit the wall on the second turn or has engine failure on the back straight, but keeping fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> Lapped by subsequent entry. That one is over the finish line already, having taken the chequered flag and been wheeled on into the paddock.
> 
> Trouble in the pits?


Do they ever just sit in the pits for a few days, with no report that the pit crew is holding up the vehicle ? Last vehicle that came through first reported the pit crew held vehicle up - 'reason unknown'. This went on for a day or two. But next time I checked the car had already crossed the finish line and I was passing them the trophy here at home.

This time its just sitting in the pits. No updates from the pit crew.
Like everyone else, I'm trying to discern some kind of pattern in how these races run. - I haven't found one, but am fairly new at this.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> Do they ever just sit in the pits for a few days, with no report that the pit crew is holding up the vehicle ? Last vehicle that came through first reported the pit crew held vehicle up - 'reason unknown'. This went on for a day or two. But next time I checked the car had already crossed the finish line and I was passing them the trophy here at home.
> 
> This time its just sitting in the pits. No updates from the pit crew.
> Like everyone else, I'm trying to discern some kind of pattern in how these races run. - I haven't found one, but am fairly new at this.


Sometimes they show up unannounced. And sometimes they just disappear. There appears to be quite an increase in confiscations lately. So, where a stall like that would not have worried me overly much awhile back, they do now.


----------



## Sprouthog

My favorite is when you get the letter then a few days later the whole order shows up.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Sprouthog said:


> My favorite is when you get the letter then a few days later the whole order shows up.


The savior of us little guys . . . big, grinding bureaucracies where the left hand doesn't quite know what the right hand is doing, - and doesn't really care.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A lot of grabs in May.
Seems to have slowed down for the moment.


----------



## Joe Sticks

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A lot of grabs in May.
> Seems to have slowed down for the moment.


From your mouth, to the cigar gods ears . . . please


----------



## rockethead26

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A lot of grabs in May.
> Seems to have slowed down for the moment.


Hope so as I'm awaiting my first box.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A lot of grabs in May.
> Seems to have slowed down for the moment.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Well, I figure the people in the business have the best view of what's actually going on. They'll likely do what's best to increase the odds of success (as long as you're dealing with someone good).

There's nothing I can do for 30 days. . Being an active sorta guy, that's something I'm not used to. Oh well. At least it's not like a commercial airline flight, where your actual life is in someone else's hands.


----------



## ForceofWill

Hopefully it's good. 

June 19, 2016 , 1:31 pm
Arrived at USPS Facility FLUSHING, NY 11351 
Your item arrived at our USPS facility in FLUSHING, NY 11351 on June 19, 2016 at 1:31 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

June 17, 2016 , 7:52 am
Processed Through Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


----------



## Joe Sticks

After nothing since the June 15th (except that it apparently landed then) - now it says "Item in delivery"

Hopefully that's good news, but its not the same wording as last time it crossed the finish line

Conspiracy theory - it's all a marketing strategy which appeals to the 'gambling' vice in people & makes the product even more desirable !
:vs_laugh: :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From what i have been hearing re ships with no tracking are getting through. As long as vendor guarantees delivery i say go for it!


----------



## zCityGuy

Well it happened. Got my letter today. Question I have for you guys is do you usually fill out the form and send it back or simply do nothing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

zCityGuy said:


> Well it happened. Got my letter today. Question I have for you guys is do you usually fill out the form and send it back or simply do nothing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do nothing. Or maybe frame it.


----------



## avitti

zCityGuy said:


> Well it happened. Got my letter today. Question I have for you guys is do you usually fill out the form and send it back or simply do nothing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cletus said:


> Do nothing. Or maybe frame it.


+ 1-----if you fill it out and return it you're opening up a can of whoop a$$..but keep the letter until you get a re ship or a refund..it doesn't happen often but a vendor may ask for proof of a non delivery


----------



## Rondo

Use it to light your next cc.


----------



## zCityGuy

Had the box delivered about 2 days before the letter came. Not sure if it's the replacement re-ship or the actual original order.

Has anyone had the original come through after they got the letter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zCityGuy said:


> Well it happened. Got my letter today. Question I have for you guys is do you usually fill out the form and send it back or simply do nothing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Mr Pegler says "Its a badge of honor"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Use it to light your next cc.


Yes or wipe your arse:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zCityGuy said:


> Had the box delivered about 2 days before the letter came. Not sure if it's the replacement re-ship or the actual original order.
> 
> Has anyone had the original come through after they got the letter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scroll down a little you'll see funnier things have happened.:vs_cool:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/171631-customs-letter-3.html


----------



## n0s4atu

One of my two packages I was worried about showed up! The other, sadly appears to have been seized. Interestingly enough, the vendor reshipped while I was on vacation it's still sitting in ISC. I've had 2 other packages from 2 separate vendors come through no problem, but this particular vendor seems to have been hit twice? I wonder if somehow this vendor made it onto someone's naughty list, because that seems like a strange coincidence that both of their shipments got seized, but 2 from other sources sailed right through the same same location. 

Probably me just being paranoid, but it certainly makes me not want to use that vendor again (they're the slowest shipper of the 3 sources to boot).


----------



## avitti

n0s4atu said:


> One of my two packages I was worried about showed up! The other, sadly appears to have been seized. Interestingly enough, the vendor reshipped while I was on vacation it's still sitting in ISC. I've had 2 other packages from 2 separate vendors come through no problem, but this particular vendor seems to have been hit twice? I wonder if somehow this vendor made it onto someone's naughty list, because that seems like a strange coincidence that both of their shipments got seized, but 2 from other sources sailed right through the same same location.
> 
> Probably me just being paranoid, but it certainly makes me not want to use that vendor again (they're the slowest shipper of the 3 sources to boot).


There is no rhyme or reason-just the un luck of the draw.....Then again someone may have forgotten to pay the custom vig.:wink2:


----------



## selpo

Just received my first confiscation letter from CBP- informed my vendor and reship on the way, now to find a nice frame!!
Thinking of doing a collage as this probably is not going to be my last>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> Just received my first confiscation letter from CBP- informed my vendor and reship on the way, now to find a nice frame!!
> Thinking of doing a collage as this probably is not going to be my last>


If you stay in the game long enough. You'll not only have many cigars. But also enough letters to wallpaper your walls with.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Joe Sticks

Maybe with the new FDA baloney, there will be a similar thread on the NC forum in a few years


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> Maybe with the new FDA baloney, there will be a similar thread on the NC forum in a few years


It would not surprise me in the least:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## StogieNinja

Joe Sticks said:


> Maybe with the new FDA baloney, there will be a similar thread on the NC forum in a few years


I'm more concerned about letters similar to what guys in Canada or Australia get, where it's "come grab your cigars and pay this giant fine"... or worse, if OFAC gets involved again. It's been a long time since those days, but I remember hearing about guys who got fines in the thousands.


----------



## Joe Sticks

StogieNinja said:


> I'm more concerned about letters similar to what guys in Canada or Australia get, where it's "come grab your cigars and pay this giant fine"... or worse, if OFAC gets involved again. It's been a long time since those days, but I remember hearing about guys who got fines in the thousands.


If the day ever comes when people stand on principle for Liberty & against intrusion in their lives by others - then we'll be getting somewhere. That takes more than just caring about a particular issue for personal reasons - such as drinking raw milk, taking herbal supplements, ingesting whatever mood altering substance (as long as you do no harm to others under its influence) or smoking cigars.

I'll shut up now and get back to 'The Letter' subject of the thread (though IMO I think this is at the heart of all this).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

StogieNinja said:


> I'm more concerned about letters similar to what guys in Canada or Australia get, where it's "come grab your cigars and pay this giant fine"... or worse, if OFAC gets involved again. It's been a long time since those days, but I remember hearing about guys who got fines in the thousands.


You wanna play you gotta pay period! To sit and worry about what may happen if and when. The organised thieves of government get together again. Is just plain silly:vs_laugh: takes the fun out of the whole thing.:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

Joe Sticks said:


> Maybe with the new FDA baloney, there will be a similar thread on the NC forum in a few years


In a few years, we'll see CCs for sale at the gas station and there'll be a "Boutique" section on Puff where you have to have 1,000 posts to enter. Then you'll get put on probation for asking for sources for black market Gurkhas.

- MG


----------



## StogieNinja

MaxG said:


> Then you'll get put on probation for asking for sources for black market Gurkhas.


I'd be inclined to put someone on probation for asking where to buy Gurkhas right now!


----------



## GunHand

StogieNinja said:


> I'd be inclined to put someone on probation for asking where to buy Gurkhas right now!


 Ahh, Gurkhas, bought a bunch of the off Cbid years ago when I got back into cigars. Couldn't get rid of them fast enough!:vs_poop:


----------



## TCstr8

GunHand said:


> Ahh, Gurkhas, bought a bunch of the off Cbid years ago when I got back into cigars. Couldn't get rid of them fast enough!:vs_poop:


Did the same just a few short months ago. Got to say, if that is the biggest mistake I make with cigars, I'll be more than happy. Can't give them away...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> Maybe with the new FDA baloney, there will be a similar thread on the NC forum in a few years


Not so farfetched. The best and brightest will seek markets outside the US. If their cigars can be bought there, they will find their way here one way or another.


----------



## Joe Sticks

MaxG said:


> In a few years, we'll see CCs for sale at the gas station and there'll be a "Boutique" section on Puff where you have to have 1,000 posts to enter. Then you'll get put on probation for asking for sources for black market Gurkhas.
> 
> - MG


Except the CCs will suck due to overproduction and overstressed quality control that can't keep up with the new demand.

And we'll nostalgically remember 'the good ole days' during the embargo, when only the dedicated could get those then excellent CC sticks.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

TCstr8 said:


> Did the same just a few short months ago. Got to say, if that is the biggest mistake I make with cigars, I'll be more than happy. Can't give them away...


I'll take em if it's becoming a problem for you >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> In a few years, we'll see CCs for sale at the gas station and there'll be a "Boutique" section on Puff where you have to have 1,000 posts to enter. Then you'll get put on probation for asking for sources for black market Gurkhas.
> 
> - MG


Don eerrr i mean Max is it that was just too funny.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Joe Sticks

It's all a big joke.

Its no longer 1962. The USSR is gone into the dustbin of history & no one's trying to aim missiles at us from the ISOM.
(Nuke missile boats under the water are far more effective for that.)
We buy a lot of our manufactured goods from 'communist' China and do business with Vietnam.
We've never had a problem doing business with dictators . . . and have even put a few of them in power over the years.

IMO the embargo has nothing to do with any of the 'official' justifications given. It's really about presidential election politics and not ruffling too many feathers in the key state of Florida that might swing an election. If Florida had the same number of electoral votes as Wyoming, 'the Letter' woulda been history long ago.

But in the meantime, demand is kept manageable and at a level the Cubans can handle.

That's my theory, anyway.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good news my reship got through the gauntlet door to door in 5 days.:surprise::smile2::vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good news my reship got through the gauntlet door to door in 5 days.:surprise::smile2::vs_cool:


That is great news. Congrats ! :grin2:

My last one made it through in 9 days (counting weekends)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> That is great news. Congrats ! :grin2:
> 
> My last one made it through in 9 days (counting weekends)


Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

Hey @TonyBrooklyn, pm me.

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> Hey @TonyBrooklyn, pm me.
> 
> - MG


Sorry i am spoken for i do not P.M strange men.:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry i am spoken for i do not P.M strange men.:vs_laugh:


But he has candy! Just don't get in the van. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> But he has candy! Just don't get in the van.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a package snagged while back.
Reship made it right through.
Now i got one sitting at JFK for what i thought was 3 days.
Just took a look and it is really 5 days.:surprise:
This is not good.:frown2:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got a package snagged while back.
> Reship made it right through.
> Now i got one sitting at JFK for what i thought was 3 days.
> Just took a look and it is really 5 days.:surprise:
> This is not good.:frown2:


Got my letter a week ago for the May 22nd stuck package at ISC NY.

Tone i wouldn't sweat 5 days with no movement.............well unless it was another kind of movement

Here's hoping the next time you check the cee-gars are in USPS NY.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I dunno Vit we are at 7 days and still no movement stuck at JFK.
That would make like two grabs in 3 months.
I thought they all went on vacation in July and August.:vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I dunno Vit we are at 7 days and still no movement stuck at JFK.
> That would make like two grabs in 3 months.
> I thought they all went on vacation in July and August.:vs_laugh:


Yo Brooklyn---Tone are your 'Spidey senses going off' if so the cigars are probably doomed.. If not they'll more than like make it to USPS this upcoming week...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Yo Brooklyn---Tone are your 'Spidey senses going off' if so the cigars are probably doomed.. If not they'll more than like make it to USPS this upcoming week...


From your lips to GOD'S ears my friend.:wink2:
Its just i have never had a package stay at JFK for more than 3 days and make it through.:serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Approaching 2 weeks with no movement i gotta say its another snag. I already placed another order as by the time a reship goes out after a month of waiting. I will be thin on seegars. The summer is here and people always stop buy gotta be prepared. I just don't get it after years of no problems. 3 snags for me in less than 6 months. I guess you can't beat the law of averages.:vs_laugh:


----------



## BMWBen

Is JFK Jamaica NY? It looks like theres a trend of packages going there to disappear


----------



## Joe Sticks

Anybody have a re-ship also get snagged ?


----------



## selpo

BMWBen said:


> Is JFK Jamaica NY? It looks like theres a trend of packages going there to disappear


JAMAICA, NY is one of the USPS sorting facilities and ISC, NY is their customs facility. You are good if your package makes it past ISC to JAMAICA. Usually it takes about 5-7 days for the package to reach me in Texas once it has reached JAMAICA but I did have one package which took 14 days.


----------



## n0s4atu

Joe Sticks said:


> Anybody have a re-ship also get snagged ?


Yes, but the 3rd time was the charm, once they sent it without tracking. Now I've got one sitting in Jamaica waiting to get released. Hopefully it'll move today it's been there 2 days. I keep checking, but still there.


----------



## selpo

n0s4atu said:


> Yes, but the 3rd time was the charm, once they sent it without tracking. Now I've got one sitting in Jamaica waiting to get released. Hopefully it'll move today it's been there 2 days. I keep checking, but still there.


JAMAICA, NY is a sorting facility and NOT a customs facility. The sorting and shipping as well as tracking can take some time and 2-5 days of no tracking updates is the norm.


----------



## Navistar

selpo said:


> JAMAICA, NY is a sorting facility and NOT a customs facility. The sorting and shipping as well as tracking can take some time and 2-5 days of no tracking updates is the norm.


That's my experience. Mine has updated as passed through facility at ISC, NY and then I had them in my mailbox before USPS updated again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> Anybody have a re-ship also get snagged ?


Not yet


----------



## dgold21

Ordered on 7/30, they shipped on 8/8, passed through ISC NY on 8/11, and were in my humi in California on 8/15...I know my day of reckoning will come, but not this time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of buddies told me they got nailed while i was on vacation.


----------



## n0s4atu

So does everyone who's gotten a package seized at ISC NY get a customs letter? I never did get one after my cigars never made it through. I'm feeling very left out. I mean the least they can do if they're going to snag my cigars is send me a souvenir to commemorate it.


----------



## Bird-Dog

n0s4atu said:


> So does everyone who's gotten a package seized at ISC NY get a customs letter? I never did get one after my cigars never made it through. I'm feeling very left out. I mean the least they can do if they're going to snag my cigars is send me a souvenir to commemorate it.


Patience! It is, after all, government bureaucracy!

I've only had two shipments snagged (plus another apparently in the works currently). I've gotten letters both times, but not necessarily on a timely basis. The the letter from the last one didn't show up until about 2-1/2 months later.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

n0s4atu said:


> So does everyone who's gotten a package seized at ISC NY get a customs letter? I never did get one after my cigars never made it through. I'm feeling very left out. I mean the least they can do if they're going to snag my cigars is send me a souvenir to commemorate it.


I know some are still waiting for letters that goes back to that big SH*t storm . The one where they sized 100,000 or so cigars at O'hare in Chicago. I have sometimes not received a letter after confiscation. One thing remains constant for me. Any package i have had sit at JFK for 5 days. Was always a goner.


----------



## StogieNinja

Give it a few months. I think one of mine took like 6 months.


----------



## cigaraddict

Ive had a parcel sitting in NY since the 17th... I hope someone at least enjoyed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigaraddict said:


> Ive had a parcel sitting in NY since the 17th... I hope someone at least enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rest assured the illegal contraband. Was disposed of by incineration.
One at a time.:vs_laugh:


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Are these dreaded customs letters something to worry about???


----------



## Cletus

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Are these dreaded customs letters something to worry about???


Not for Canadians. These letters are from U.S. Customs. 
But you guys have to worry about import duties, right?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Cletus said:


> Not for Canadians. These letters are from U.S. Customs.
> But you guys have to worry about import duties, right?


Yep.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Are these dreaded customs letters something to worry about???


Flights leaving from the U.S to Cuba have started. My guess is whomever gets in in November. Will continue this and the letters are soon to end.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Flights leaving from the U.S to Cuba have started. My guess is whomever gets in in November. Will continue this and the letters are soon to end.


And my guess is, if/when those letters stop coming it's only because they've been replaced with different ones demanding payment of taxes and duty before the package is released. And, given government's [sarc]glowing reputation for efficiency[/sarc], by the time the charges can be paid, processed, and registered you can bet those cigars will have been sitting in lock-up drying out for months and months before they ever reach their final destination.

Forget the sort of guarantees we enjoy now too. What shipper is going to voluntarily replace them just because you are asked to pay your piece of the bureaucratic burden?

Not a positive move IMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> And my guess is, if/when those letters stop coming it's only because they've been replaced with different ones demanding payment of taxes and duty before the package is released. And, given government's [sarc]glowing reputation for efficiency[/sarc], by the time the charges can be paid, processed, and registered you can bet those cigars will have been sitting in lock-up drying out for months and months before they ever reach their final destination.
> 
> Forget the sort of guarantees we enjoy now too. What shipper is going to voluntarily replace them just because you are asked to pay your piece of the bureaucratic burden?
> 
> Not a positive move IMO.


I must concur with all of your statements! :vs_cool:


----------



## PJD

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Are these dreaded customs letters something to worry about???


I posted about this on another thread. They _can_ come back to haunt you, as I found out earlier this year. I travel internationally somewhat regularly and applied for Global Entry. My interview was in Miami, along with my better half. I had gotten a letter in 2015; we had different interviewers and we were both asked if I'd gotten or ordered CCs by mail. Although I've never been searched on my way back in, you can bet that letter shows up when I interview at the booth in the arrivals hall. I never bring anything back that I shouldn't, of course, but I'll rest a lot easier when I start using the kiosks next week when I get back from Switzerland.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PJD said:


> I posted about this on another thread. They _can_ come back to haunt you, as I found out earlier this year. I travel internationally somewhat regularly and applied for Global Entry. My interview was in Miami, along with my better half. I had gotten a letter in 2015; we had different interviewers and we were both asked if I'd gotten or ordered CCs by mail. Although I've never been searched on my way back in, you can bet that letter shows up when I interview at the booth in the arrivals hall. I never bring anything back that I shouldn't, of course, but I'll rest a lot easier when I start using the kiosks next week when I get back from Switzerland.


Maybe that's a standard question in the interview. Or maybe the bastages wanted to know who to thank for the cigars they smoked for free.:vs_laugh: Honestly all joking aside. I think you are making something out of nothing. I just returned from vacation in Italy. Brezzed through customs best part i had a box of PSP#2's in my luggage. That i grabbed at the LCDH in Milan.
I mailed the full boxes i had home this box was half smoked through. So i figured i would take a shot.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

PJD said:


> I posted about this on another thread. They _can_ come back to haunt you, as I found out earlier this year. I travel internationally somewhat regularly and applied for Global Entry. My interview was in Miami, along with my better half. I had gotten a letter in 2015; we had different interviewers and we were both asked if I'd gotten or ordered CCs by mail. Although I've never been searched on my way back in, you can bet that letter shows up when I interview at the booth in the arrivals hall. I never bring anything back that I shouldn't, of course, but I'll rest a lot easier when I start using the kiosks next week when I get back from Switzerland.


You haven't said yet whether that prevented you from getting your Global Entry pass.


----------



## PJD

curmudgeonista said:


> You haven't said yet whether that prevented you from getting your Global Entry pass.


If you admit to having violated U.S. Customs laws, or have been caught and processed bringing in contraband, you may be permanently excluded from the program according to the interviewer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks like things have loosened up a bit.
Maybe we shall have a good trouble free holiday ordering season this year.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like things have loosened up a bit.
> Maybe we shall have a good trouble free holiday ordering season this year.


Hope you're right. Still, by the time letters arrive it's usually old news anyway. So who knows!


----------



## selpo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like things have loosened up a bit.
> Maybe we shall have a good trouble free holiday ordering season this year.


I have a couple of boxes sitting at ISC, NY for a week:frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> I have a couple of boxes sitting at ISC, NY for a week:frown2:


Sorry for your troubles. From my personal experience. Any package that sits for more than 3 days is a goner.

I hope in this case that i am mistaken. Best of luck!


----------



## selpo

Thank you, I have the 30 day deadline marked on my calendar already to ask for a reship.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Something just happened i have never seen before. Package came from over seas never scanned at customs in JFK. Went directly to Jamaica N.Y. Post office. Could it be with the lesser restrictions they have lost interest :smile2:


----------



## cigaraddict

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Something just happened i have never seen before. Package came from over seas never scanned at customs in JFK. Went directly to Jamaica N.Y. Post office. Could it be with the lesser restrictions they have lost interest :smile2:


Shhh.... Much knocking on wood! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigaraddict said:


> Shhh.... Much knocking on wood! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Errr i dunno i keep picturing a big stocky customs agent. Posing as a mailman as he hands me the package.
He slaps to cuffs on me.
ROTFLMFAO!
The way my luck has been going lately it would not surprise me in the least.:vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Something just happened i have never seen before. Package came from over seas never scanned at customs in JFK. Went directly to Jamaica N.Y. Post office. Could it be with the lesser restrictions they have lost interest :smile2:


Seen this happen before Tone. Sometimes when you get another update it will show it had gone through customs
and other times it never shows up. Gotta love USPS tracking system...


----------



## Bird-Dog

I think there are times ISC's waive off whole truckloads to go straight to a USPS sorting center. Hoppers full? Short-handed staff? Broken machinery? Who knows why; it's the gub'mint!


----------



## PJD

curmudgeonista said:


> I think there are times ISC's waive off whole truckloads to go straight to a USPS sorting center. Hoppers full? Short-handed staff? Broken machinery? Who knows why; it's the gub'mint!


More likely the drug dogs run through the incoming area and if they don't trigger they let it go. Maybe after passing through an explosives detector (or another puppy for that function).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Seen this happen before Tone. Sometimes when you get another update it will show it had gone through customs
> and other times it never shows up. Gotta love USPS tracking system...


They just landed today Petite Edmundos a little white mold but no handcuffs:vs_laugh:
I checked the tracking no sign of it ever going through customs. 
But get this the package went from JFK to Long Island To Albany then back to Brooklyn.:frown2:
You gotta admit that's one cockamamie route.
I had asked the mailman once before why this happens as they have taken the long route before.
He said they just throw it on the first truck heading out after its been at the receiving post office 24 hrs.
Then they play connect the dots to get it where it needs to go.
No wonder the damn postal service is broke.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Holiday season is upon us. I am very happy to report everything seems okay. :vs_cool:
Just got a package in 7 days door to door.:surprise:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Forget the customs letter the damn post office sucks. Ordered a bunch of boxes on Nov 28th. Get this they supposedly shipped Dec 2nd. I figure oh great they will definitely land by Christmas. *WRONG!!!!!!!!!* Still nothing in the tracking dept. So i contact vendor to make sure its the right number. Now mind you i never really bother with this but its the holidays. Vendor says post office is off by at least 20 days and we hope our customers get their orders by Christmas. We apologize for the inconvenience. Maybe next year start ordering in October ROTFLMFAO!:vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Forget the customs letter the damn post office sucks. Ordered a bunch of boxes on Nov 28th. Get this they supposedly shipped Dec 2nd. I figure oh great they will definitely land by Christmas. *WRONG!!!!!!!!!* Still nothing in the tracking dept. So i contact vendor to make sure its the right number. Now mind you i never really bother with this but its the holidays. Vendor says post office is off by at least 20 days and we hope our customers get their orders by Christmas. We apologize for the inconvenience. Maybe next year start ordering in October ROTFLMFAO!:vs_laugh:


Ihave the same situation.Ordered some cheap and cheerful morning smokes got a tracking number that so far is totally worthless.
I have a feeling that we'll ask for a reship then end up with double the cigars ordered. It will be interesting how those momos handle that scenario.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Ihave the same situation.Ordered some cheap and cheerful morning smokes got a tracking number that so far is totally worthless.
> I have a feeling that we'll ask for a reship then end up with double the cigars ordered. It will be interesting how those momos handle that scenario.


 I had a package of HUHC take 6 weeks to land. Get this i placed another order after i read your response on the 13th. I still have no tracking available on the package that went out on the 2nd. I placed the order on the 13th. Left its destination on the 15th skipped right on past customs. No mention of it even going through JFK. Its in long island western Nassau to be exact probably land tomorrow. WTF? :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got another package skipped right through customs. It say's METRO NY on the tracking this should be interesting.


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just got another package skipped right through customs. It say's METRO NY on the tracking this should be interesting.


I picked up a box of Parti Serie 4 E today. The 25 count box is really wide. Luckily I found some room in a NC tupperdor. No problems with the customs people and my last 2 orders have come through at almost lightning speeds.

This box has some Russian alphabet sticker on the box. Haven't had this before but I have yet to have any issues with this trusted vendor to date.

Of course I am always wondering why the Petit robusto are $10 more than the full size PSD4? Abr 2016. I forgot the factory code. I'll try to edit though. These are by far the newest sticks I have received by date, but that was sure to happen. I guess I will give them 4-5 years before really start smoking the majority of the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am standing out front right now. Next door neighbor Max hands me a letter. Says i was away for the weekend i said yeah i know Max what's this. He says mailman must of put it in my box by mistake gotta get to work. I say okay Max i'll catch ya later thanks. I look at it and immediately realize its the customs letter. Now i have packages in the air so i say no way sh*t. Its from a package i lost last summer when i got banged three times and they only sent one letter. Holy crap they must really be backed up:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

They are totally overwhelmed. Imagine all the international stuff coming from Asia and Europe. I've bought watches direct from Europe and Singapore. I get my dogs heart worm meds from Taiwan. I've rebuilt 3 iPhones with batteries from Asia in the last year. 

These days if it's not radioactive, filled with unknown electronics, high probable value, that might be a tax cheat or dangerous chemicals, it gets a once over. We are not importing hazardous materials or crazy stuff for resale. Medical devices unapproved by the Feds. It should be a look and a wave through. ICE has so many bigger fish to fry. It's why you buy from a company that guarantees delivery. They expect to lose some shipments but in the big picture, especially with future integration, we are the least of their worries. An occasional hang up is expected. Just be glad that you were covered. 

I don't fret about it. It's not like most of us smoke an entire box or sampler ROTT. I feel for ICE agents and anybody screening for the mass of drugs and dangerous contraband especially at the ports and airports. They have a very difficult job. I'm glad they do their best. Again we have to be the lowest priority with one or two boxes coming in at a time. Plus we aren't reselling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Well this is real interesting. @curmudgeonista noted (maybe it was on another forum, I don't recall) that it seemed that volume of grabs reported had dropped off considerably. And then you get this letter - - a left over from when the last administration was in charge. Almost as though someone was just clearing out old business. What does it mean, what does it mean ? Hmmm . . . .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> They are totally overwhelmed. Imagine all the international stuff coming from Asia and Europe. I've bought watches direct from Europe and Singapore. I get my dogs heart worm meds from Taiwan. I've rebuilt 3 iPhones with batteries from Asia in the last year.
> 
> These days if it's not radioactive, filled with unknown electronics, high probable value, that might be a tax cheat or dangerous chemicals, it gets a once over. We are not importing hazardous materials or crazy stuff for resale. Medical devices unapproved by the Feds. It should be a look and a wave through. ICE has so many bigger fish to fry. It's why you buy from a company that guarantees delivery. They expect to lose some shipments but in the big picture, especially with future integration, we are the least of their worries. An occasional hang up is expected. Just be glad that you were covered.
> 
> I don't fret about it. It's not like most of us smoke an entire box or sampler ROTT. I feel for ICE agents and anybody screening for the mass of drugs and dangerous contraband especially at the ports and airports. They have a very difficult job. I'm glad they do their best. Again we have to be the lowest priority with one or two boxes coming in at a time. Plus we aren't reselling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they have a hard job but they get to smoke the best SEEGARS the world has to offer.
Best of all there free!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Cletus

I always cringe when this thread gets bumped to the top.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two parcels almost a month out. Just got the letter out of the mailbox.:frown2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two parcels almost a month out. Just got the letter out of the mailbox.:frown2:


That sucks man. Better luck with the next round.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

I've got 2 in the air now. Lets hope this trend isn't back again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> That sucks man. Better luck with the next round.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!:vs_cool:



gator_79 said:


> I've got 2 in the air now. Lets hope this trend isn't back again.


From your lips to GOD'S ears my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two parcels almost a month out. Just got the letter out of the mailbox.:frown2:


Well Tony, we have all given our little gifts to our friends at Customs. I hoped that they were turning the away from confiscations, but apparently not.

Hope that the re shipping goes smoothly!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Well Tony, we have all given our little gifts to our friends at Customs. I hoped that they were turning the away from confiscations, but apparently not.
> 
> Hope that the re shipping goes smoothly!


You know i thought it was a thing of the past as well. With all the change in attitude towards Cuba as of late. Funny since last summer i have gotten more letters and lost more packages. Than i had gotten/lost in the entire time i am purchasing aboard thru the postal service. I would imagine that all the terrorism crap going on is not helping any.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i thought it was a thing of the past as well. With all the change in attitude towards Cuba as of late. Funny since last summer i have gotten more letters and lost more packages. Than i had gotten/lost in the entire time i am purchasing aboard thru the postal service. I would imagine that all the terrorism crap going on is not helping any.:vs_cool:


I have been lucky enough not to have anything confiscated, knock on wood. I have for years been getting loads of international goods from watch parts to my wife's hand bags from all over the globe, as well as various electronics. Mostly through the USPS after being handed off from a carrier from Europe or Hong Kong post. Perhaps it's this odd assortment of items I get that's aided in my luck or perhaps it's just random.

My mailman was at the door yesterday waiting saying I thought you had might be anxiously awaiting this so I stuck around an extra minute.

Sometimes I hand out unsolicited Nicas or bottles of wine to carriers or show them watch pieces.

Usually when labeled as gifts I have no worries but maybe they are just getting tougher. Mine are usually just single or double boxes at most. Maybe size counts. Perhaps larger items get more scrutiny.

Either way, I hope that we see less and less of this.

I also would think they have files or databases on each of us and perhaps if we have been flagged before they keep the address and countries flagged as well. I would like to think this wouldn't be the case, but my suspicious mind tells me otherwise. I'm pretty sure my stuff all comes in through NYC as well. I do know that most stuff that comes in through Miami gets scrutinized the most, from friends that have worked for the USPS quite long and most larger parcels go to Miami for original screening.

I too have several boxes en route, and an hoping for the best.

The two I have been waiting on have come close to being the longest wait times. Perhaps they are looking more at items from one source a bit more. Lord I hope not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I have been lucky enough not to have anything confiscated, knock on wood. I have for years been getting loads of international goods from watch parts to my wife's hand bags from all over the globe, as well as various electronics. Mostly through the USPS after being handed off from a carrier from Europe or Hong Kong post. Perhaps it's this odd assortment of items I get that's aided in my luck or perhaps it's just random.
> 
> My mailman was at the door yesterday waiting saying I thought you had might be anxiously awaiting this so I stuck around an extra minute.
> 
> Sometimes I hand out unsolicited Nicas or bottles of wine to carriers or show them watch pieces.
> 
> Usually when labeled as gifts I have no worries but maybe they are just getting tougher. Mine are usually just single or double boxes at most. Maybe size counts. Perhaps larger items get more scrutiny.
> 
> Either way, I hope that we see less and less of this.
> 
> I also would think they have files or databases on each of us and perhaps if we have been flagged before they keep the address and countries flagged as well. I would like to think this wouldn't be the case, but my suspicious mind tells me otherwise. I'm pretty sure my stuff all comes in through NYC as well. I do know that most stuff that comes in through Miami gets scrutinized the most, from friends that have worked for the USPS quite long and most larger parcels go to Miami for original screening.
> 
> I too have several boxes en route, and an hoping for the best.
> 
> The two I have been waiting on have come close to being the longest wait times. Perhaps they are looking more at items from one source a bit more. Lord I hope not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is much truth in your words, once they get locked on a vendor :serious:
Also once they get locked on a specific shipping procedure.
No worries all is guaranteed. I hope they all land shortly!:vs_cool:


----------



## stonecutter2

Had one go missing shipped late Feb. another arrived at about the same time without issues. Reship is over a week out now and still nothing. Fingers crossed.

Interestingly a bullion coin I bought was delayed shipment recently due to "a customs delay." Maybe just slow going?


----------



## JimOD

I'm beginning to wonder. I've had three out of four go missing since the first week of February.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimOD said:


> I'm beginning to wonder. I've had three out of four go missing since the first week of February.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm still waiting on one that's now past due. No letter though. Not impressed as I did receive a box from same vendor that was ordered a couple weeks after the current MIA box.

I guess the price we pay, but it's no fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

theoretically, if an order would ship ~3/28 when would one expect to receive it?


----------



## JimOD

Gummy Jones said:


> theoretically, if an order would ship ~3/28 when would one expect to receive it?


It depends on the vendor. Generally speaking 2-3 weeks has been my experience, but there are other members on here with much more experience than I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Two or three weeks average in transit sounds about right; sometimes only a week; and a month isn't out of the question. Don't make assumptions on the ship date, though. Some vendors take a week to 10-days just to get them out the door.


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> Two or three weeks average in transit sounds about right; sometimes only a week; and a month isn't out of the question. Don't make assumptions on the ship date, though. Some vendors take a week to 10-days just to get them out the door.


Makes me feel better


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Two or three weeks average in transit sounds about right; sometimes only a week; and a month isn't out of the question. Don't make assumptions on the ship date, though. Some vendors take a week to 10-days just to get them out the door.


I have a vendor that sent me a ship date of March 10th and still no arrival. This is the absolute longest I have ever waited. You just have to be patient. However I'm a bit anxious waiting this long. Not my go to vendor, but a reliable vendor I have used plenty before. In another week I will get on the line as 6 weeks is too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> curmudgeonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two or three weeks average in transit sounds about right; sometimes only a week; and a month isn't out of the question. Don't make assumptions on the ship date, though. Some vendors take a week to 10-days just to get them out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vendor that sent me a ship date of March 10th and still no arrival. This is the absolute longest I have ever waited. You just have to be patient. However I'm a bit anxious waiting this long. Not my go to vendor, but a reliable vendor I have used plenty before. In another week I will get on the line as 6 weeks is too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Keep us posted


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am noticing one thing at the moment. Packages that are tracked or must be signed for. Are moving very slow. Those that require no signature or tracking are getting through in under a week.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gummy Jones said:


> Keep us posted


The package will be reshipoed. I hope this one isn't lost or confiscated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> The package will be reshipoed. I hope this one isn't lost or confiscated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got two boxes door to door in 5 days no tracking!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

so im at 19 business days. should i reach out now just as a heads up that something may be awry or wait the full 22 days then reach out?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> so im at 19 business days. should i reach out now just as a heads up that something may be awry or wait the full 22 days then reach out?


No, wait until you pass the prescribed waiting period.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> so im at 19 business days. should i reach out now just as a heads up that something may be awry or wait the full 22 days then reach out?


Most vendors don't even consider a re ship till 30 days.


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so im at 19 business days. should i reach out now just as a heads up that something may be awry or wait the full 22 days then reach out?
> 
> 
> 
> No, wait until you pass the prescribed waiting period.
Click to expand...




TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so im at 19 business days. should i reach out now just as a heads up that something may be awry or wait the full 22 days then reach out?
> 
> 
> 
> Most vendors don't even consider a re ship till 30 days.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. My first order. Figures...


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Most vendors don't even consider a re ship till 30 days.


I just received notice if my re-ship on 4/21 after no show from a box shipped 3/10. At least I have a box coming. No letter or anything just nothing that showed up.

Glad to have used a trusted vendor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most vendors don't even consider a re ship till 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just received notice if my re-ship on 4/21 after no show from a box shipped 3/10. At least I have a box coming. No letter or anything just nothing that showed up.
> 
> Glad to have used a trusted vendor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So is a letter still standard fare?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> So is a letter still standard fare?


Depends. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Sometimes a letter shows up 6-months later.


----------



## Champagne InHand

FYI my replacement box was delivered post haste and I sent him a thank you. He returned thanking me for letting him know of the safe arrival. Good guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> FYI my replacement box was delivered post haste and I sent him a thank you. He returned thanking me for letting him know of the safe arrival. Good guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it all worked out bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now this is the first time this has happened to me.
As you all know i live in Brooklyn New York.
So what the hell is my package doing in Chicago the place of the famed Cuban cigar massacre a few years back.:vs_mad:

May 12, 2017, 9:49 pm	Processed Through Facility	ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now this is the first time this has happened to me.
> As you all know i live in Brooklyn New York.
> So what the hell is my package doing in Chicago the place of the famed Cuban cigar massacre a few years back.:vs_mad:
> 
> May 12, 2017, 9:49 pmProcessed Through FacilityISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)


I go with the "ignorance is bliss" theory. NO TRACKING.. They show up at the house and I don't drain my phone checking updates every 15 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I go with the "ignorance is bliss" theory. NO TRACKING.. They show up at the house and I don't drain my phone checking updates every 15 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I don't usually watch the tracking but this one is long overdue.
It was shipped three weeks ago and it just showed up in Chicago.
At this point i am just expecting a letter.


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't usually watch the tracking but this one is long overdue.
> It was shipped three weeks ago and it just showed up in Chicago.
> At this point i am just expecting a letter.


I didn't mean this as much to you, as to the guys that just crossed the line to the dark side.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I didn't mean this as much to you, as to the guys that just crossed the line to the dark side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dino you are always a gentlemen i know what you meant :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dino is like the welcome guy on the barge crossing over the river Styx. Always a class act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Yep..I keep an old Partagas box filled with coins to aid yunz guys in the crossing..
@TonyBrooklyn..I just wanted to make sure that I didn't come across like you'd panic if the tracking went awry... You've had dealings with the island WAY longer than myself. As long as you know I meant absolutely no disrespect..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Stop bumping this thread while I got two boxes inbound... 

It's making me antsy. Lol


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Stop bumping this thread while I got two boxes inbound...
> 
> It's making me antsy. Lol


Sorry..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Sorry..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oops...j/k

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally moved went from Chicago to Albany :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Forget about customs i have a package that has been sitting at the departure country for 9 days now. I sent an e-mail got a response the area is full package moved to another area. I mean to say you order on June first here its the 16th still has not left the country.:vs_mad:
They were a fathers day gift to a dear friend now i have to hand out some singles and make a lame excuse. For the lousy shipping methods used today. Not to long ago it was 3-5 days door to door.:vs_whistle:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Forget about customs i have a package that has been sitting at the departure country for 9 days now. I sent an e-mail got a response the area is full package moved to another area. I mean to say you order on June first here its the 16th still has not left the country.:vs_mad:
> 
> They were a fathers day gift to a dear friend now i have to hand out some singles and make a lame excuse. For the lousy shipping methods used today. Not to long ago it was 3-5 days door to door.:vs_whistle:


That sucks. International shipping and handling can be a bitch. Need to look for all those Euro holidays and non-work days. How things are done there are definitely not business as usual within the states.

You can always email the vendor. I have a feeling that they don't hire the best and brightest. Probably extended family. Just my experience knowing how many things work in the Guangzhou area when dealing with more than a few items.

A lot of these places run by people that got out of mainland China. Work is very different to them. Customer service is important to the owner but it fades through others hands.

Cheer up my friend and stockpile. That way you don't go mad. Or call Rondo. Lol! Sorry Ron. Fun at your expense.

Most people here know how much we love Rondo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> That sucks. International shipping and handling can be a bitch. Need to look for all those Euro holidays and non-work days. How things are done there are definitely not business as usual within the states.
> 
> You can always email the vendor. I have a feeling that they don't hire the best and brightest. Probably extended family. Just my experience knowing how many things work in the Guangzhou area when dealing with more than a few items.
> 
> A lot of these places run by people that got out of mainland China. Work is very different to them. Customer service is important to the owner but it fades through others hands.
> 
> Cheer up my friend and stockpile. That way you don't go mad. Or call Rondo. Lol! Sorry Ron. Fun at your expense.
> 
> Most people here know how much we love Rondo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i know Ron is a great guy thanks for the heads up.:vs_cool:
I got a couple of boxes from a close friend to give out today.
Can you believe 10 days no movement.:vs_mad:

June 8, 2017, 4:04 am	Processed Through Facility	STOCKHOLM UTRIKES, SWEDEN

That's for an order placed the last day of May.
Took better than a week to get there.
Now its gonna sit there for God knows how many more days.
I personally think they held up shipments on purpose til Trump made his speech on relations with Cuba.:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## JtAv8tor

I had 3 shipments go through Chicago last week and 2/3 made it, the other is sitting idle at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Got "THE LETTER" yesterday on one of mine. :vs_OMG:
Not sure which one it's for, though. I have two that dropped off the map in Chicago in May. :vs_mad:
On the upside, I've had about half-a-dozen shipments come through since. Some in record time. :vs_cool:


----------



## bgz

I got a letter once. I got scurred and shredded it so my wife wouldn't accidentally fill it out and send it back, lol.

A good botl told me people like to frame their first... I was too noob and didn't think of it. Remember kids, you only get one opportunity to frame your first letter, don't &@#$ it up like I did.


----------



## Randy956

Well what does it mean to get "the letter?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> Well what does it mean to get "the letter?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't gotten one yet..   

It's a confiscation letter.. I'm sure the cc guys can give you in depth on BOTH kinds of letters..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> Well what does it mean to get "the letter?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Basically stating that you tried to have something shipped in that you shouldn't, and it gives you a chance to prove that they are not what they say they are.

If you reply you admit to it basically, no reply and generally that's the end of it, chalk it up as a loss and talk to vendor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap

JtAv8tor said:


> Basically stating that SOMEONE tried to SHIP YOU something that THEY shouldn't have shipped to you, and it gives you a chance to prove that the shipment is not what Customs say they are.
> 
> If you reply you admit to it basically, no reply and generally that's the end of it, chalk it up as a loss and talk to vendor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I made some corrections above...
My opinion only. I'm not a lawyer, don't play one on TV, and I haven't slept at a hotel for a couple of years now.


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> Haven't gotten one yet..
> 
> It's a confiscation letter.. I'm sure the cc guys can give you in depth on BOTH kinds of letters..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


BOTH kinds? 
Oeyvey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> BOTH kinds?
> Oeyvey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep one kind means you wait much longer for re-ship and the other usually costs you a chunk of change....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Randy956 said:


> Well what does it mean to get "the letter?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The details of the letter(s) are explained in the 1st few pages of this thread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Randy956 said:


> Well what does it mean to get "the letter?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/171631-customs-letter-104.html


----------



## Randy956

Thanks for the link. With incoming fire I don't want anything shot down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep one kind means you wait much longer for re-ship and the other usually costs you a chunk of change....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Like everyone else, I prefer neither 
Thanks. Every day I learn more from you folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Package finally moved haleulah!

DATE & TIME	STATUS OF ITEM	LOCATION
June 19, 2017, 6:42 pm	Processed Through Facility	ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 
Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 6:42 pm on June 19, 2017.
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment	
June 8, 2017, 4:04 am	Processed Through Facility	STOCKHOLM UTRIKES, SWEDEN






What i don't get is why packages to New York are being routed through Chicago.
This is the 2nd one that has done this what happened to JfK?
I don't like it one bit:vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Escaped the CHI- CA- GO Gauntlet wont be long now:vs_laugh:

June 21, 2017, 3:18 pm	Departed USPS Facility	CHICAGO, IL 60701


----------



## Randy956

My stuff is sittin' on the dock of the bay and not moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Randy956 said:


> My stuff is sittin' on the dock of the bay and not moving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sitting where? Has it even left Sweden/Switz...? Vendors sometimes take up to a week to even get a shipment moving.


----------



## Alrightdriver

As i read through this i feel extremely lucky. Mine only took 8 days from time of order. Guess where i live Avoided the CHI stop all together. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> As i read through this i feel extremely lucky. Mine only took 8 days from time of order. Guess where i live Avoided the CHI stop all together.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


No way to avoid customs on an International shipment. Im in California and all my shipments landed in Chicago for custom clearance. Most of my shipments (very few) took 10-12 days from time of order. You never know when one is going to get stuck in the "bureaucratic triangle"


----------



## Champagne InHand

I miss the old Austria route. 

I haven't even heard of mine have been shipped. It is what it is. The box will get here when it gets here. 

I was considering buying some CORO or H.Upmann Connie but I hate having so much invested only to need to rest them 4+ years as I'm not getting any younger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

At what point in the process does the confiscation/letter occur? I have a package that was supposed to have left the downtown hub on Tuesday but my local post office hasn't received it yet. Usually it arrives same day.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> No way to avoid customs on an International shipment. Im in California and all my shipments landed in Chicago for custom clearance. Most of my shipments (very few) took 10-12 days from time of order. You never know when one is going to get stuck in the "bureaucratic triangle"


Lol.. I just meant that mine must have went through a different place.. Idk.. I never had a tracking number. Either way i still feel pretty lucky.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Westside Threat said:


> At what point in the process does the confiscation/letter occur? I have a package that was supposed to have left the downtown hub on Tuesday but my local post office hasn't received it yet. Usually it arrives same day.


Sometimes weeks, sometimes months, I've even heard of years later. Sometimes never. It's not a real solid process, lol


----------



## Randy956

Processed thru Facility 06/22/2017 7:15pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 

Reply HELP 4 help-STOP to cancel

It's on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rookies! (smh) Nothing is assured until it arrives. "Processed thru" does not mean "cleared Customs" unless and until it shows up at a further USPS distribution center. Relax and be happily surprised if/when it shows up.

We had a saying on the precious metals forums I used to read that applies here too..._ If you don't hold it, you don't own it!_


----------



## JtAv8tor

curmudgeonista said:


> Rookies! (smh) Nothing is assured until it arrives. "Processed thru" does not mean "cleared Customs" unless and until it shows up at a further USPS distribution center. Relax and be happily surprised if/when it shows up.
> 
> We had a saying on the precious metals forums I used to read that applies here too..._ If you don't hold it, you don't own it!_


Oh admit it though you get excited the closer a package gets as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Yup. I'm seeing movement, which I like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Randy956 said:


> Yup. I'm seeing movement, which I like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They gave me a delivery date, so I take that as good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh admit it though you get excited the closer a package gets as well


No, not really. They are typically just going straight to bed when they arrive.

I get excited when I'm shopping; and I might even get excited picking one out to smoke. But once an order's placed it's just a matter of time, and I've learned it's better to put it out of my mind. I enter new orders on my spreadsheet and color code them as incoming. I occasionally look at order dates on those to see if any are getting close to a month out and time to apply for a reship. If so, I'll check tracking then (if available); but rarely before that.


----------



## JtAv8tor

curmudgeonista said:


> No, not really. They are typically just going straight to bed when they arrive.
> 
> I get excited when I'm shopping; and I might even get excited picking one out to smoke. But once an order's placed it's just a matter of time, and I've learned it's better to put it out of my mind. I enter new orders on my spreadsheet and color code them as incoming. I occasionally look at order dates on those to see if any are getting close to a month out and time to apply for a reship. If so, I'll check tracking then (if available); but rarely before that.


Yeah I am with you on the actual shopping being a bit more exciting, comparing prices, finding deals lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

Yeah my package dislodged as well. Out for delivery...hello Punch Punch 50 cab!


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> No, not really. They are typically just going straight to bed when they arrive.
> 
> I get excited when I'm shopping; and I might even get excited picking one out to smoke. But once an order's placed it's just a matter of time, and I've learned it's better to put it out of my mind. I enter new orders on my spreadsheet and color code them as incoming. I occasionally look at order dates on those to see if any are getting close to a month out and time to apply for a reship. If so, I'll check tracking then (if available); but rarely before that.


+100. Can't fret about the process. I enjoy shopping with the research part, decision making then pulling the trigger. A bit of normal buyers remorse then just forget about it or read more about the cigars and their direct comparison cigars.

Then nothing. I don't check shipping unless it's been almost a month since I get an email saying they shipped.

It's a treat to open then and give them a good smell but then in for the freeze or directly into the basement tupperdors for the adjustment of rH and big sleep if the marque warrants it.

Picking a cigar is almost as fun as buying, but smoking it should be the culminating peak.

I never was a kid who worried about Santa, the bunny, the birthday, or weeks leading up to a vacation, unless I needed special gear ir language building then I viewed it more of a necessity.

Don't fret the system. It is what it is. Never want to anticipate disappointment or worry any more than necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

curmudgeonista said:


> Rookies! (smh) Nothing is assured until it arrives. "Processed thru" does not mean "cleared Customs" unless and until it shows up at a further USPS distribution center. Relax and be happily surprised if/when it shows up.
> 
> We had a saying on the precious metals forums I used to read that applies here too..._ If you don't hold it, you don't own it!_


Hey now, don't go about picking on the noob of the bunch. 

I'm in new territory here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Think of it as informing you, not picking on you..lol

But seriously anything can happen and it usually does..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

I used to make fairly large purchases from a vendor that doesn't offer tracking or insurance. Typical wait was 2-4 weeks. Sometimes longer. That process burned the micromanagement out of me. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> Think of it as informing you, not picking on you..lol
> 
> But seriously anything can happen and it usually does..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes, I know. Jack has a decent sense of humor, even tho subtle at times. I appreciate his comment. 
But dang, I'm 60 years old one would think I'd be more patient. I've two inbound orders and it's like a kid waits for Christmas.

Twice now the local delivery mail person has put packages of mine in the wrong mail box. I'd hate to think my stuff makes it all the way here then she screws it up. I may leave work early Thursday and meet usps at the mail boxes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

The place I order doesn't use tracking..they send you an email when it's shipped..then hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Arrived USPS Facility 06/23/2017 8:30pm FLUSHING NY 11351 Reply HELP 4 help-STOP to cancel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

It's on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

I'm as guilty as anyone these last few posts, but can we please put this thread back on topic?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_*Sure thing Jack!:vs_cool:
From the first page of this thread

Got many P.M's about this after my post about a seized package started to answer a few. I think this is easier long story short!

You do nothing its a Customs letter! It tells you they have seized your package. And they give you a form to dispute it if you can prove its not of Cuban origin. Which you can't because it is, so they keep it end of story. The fine letter is the OFAC letter i got one years ago. A vendors records where compromised through the payment processor. 
He cooperated with the Govt and gave everyone up. Cost me $1,500! :vs_mad:*_


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well figure any day now I will have another letter to add to the collection as well, 3 boxes have dropped off the radar in NY. over 30 days now lol...


----------



## Three Lions

JtAv8tor said:


> Well figure any day now I will have another letter to add to the collection as well, 3 boxes have dropped off the radar in NY. over 30 days now lol...


Bummer. Were they being tracked?

TL


----------



## JtAv8tor

Three Lions said:


> Bummer. Were they being tracked?
> 
> TL


Yep been idle in NY since 2 July, now shows no info at all when tracking is searched


----------



## Three Lions

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep been idle in NY since 2 July, now shows no info at all when tracking is searched


Yikes. Hopefully you have a delivery guarantee and they'll be reshipped.

I've not had anything taken yet. Most have been untracked - some claim the loss rate is lower if they're not tracked. I don't have enough experience to make that claim however.

Good luck

TL


----------



## JtAv8tor

Three Lions said:


> Yikes. Hopefully you have a delivery guarantee and they'll be reshipped.
> 
> I've not had anything taken yet. Most have been untracked - some claim the loss rate is lower if they're not tracked. I don't have enough experience to make that claim however.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> TL


it is hit and miss, think this will be the 3rd time over 8 years for me.


----------



## Three Lions

JtAv8tor said:


> it is hit and miss, think this will be the 3rd time over 8 years for me.


Interesting. How many shipments would you guess in that time? I've only had 4 to date.

TL


----------



## JtAv8tor

Three Lions said:


> Interesting. How many shipments would you guess in that time? I've only had 4 to date.
> 
> TL


I would say I average 1-2 orders a month sometimes more pending deals/sales


----------



## Three Lions

JtAv8tor said:


> I would say I average 1-2 orders a month sometimes more pending deals/sales


Impressive! Well that's not a bad loss rate in the end. Doesn't mean it doesn't hurt when it happens though :frown2:.

Good luck

TL


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> it is hit and miss, think this will be the 3rd time over 8 years for me.


First of all, being a bit superstitious, I will say "knock on wood."

I have been receiving all sorts of items, perhaps deemed questionable for decades literally since the late 1980's. Whether electronics, watches, watchmaking gear, wine, cigars..."

I have yet to have anything seized by customs or get a letter.

The closest I came was a box of Monte No.4, that just went missing. I have had stuff blantantly stolen shipping USPS and some stuff trashed when shipping out of the country, insured where we never saw a dime from insurance.

The worst was an expensive backpack that was sent back for exchange around the holiday season. It was an Osprey going back for a larger size.

My local post office tried to look up the tracking number and said it wasn't in the system and there was no recourse. I was furious and "hate" my local office as I'm sure the guy behind the desk saw the return address as Harper's Ferry Outfitters, along with the size and put the sticker on the box while giving me the next tracking receipt. That stuff around here is not uncommon. People seem to come up with merchandise that "must have fallen of a truck," all the time. I personally think his kid got a new backpack for Christmas.

Either way it sucks.

I do believe that karma is a bitch though. I hope you purchased at a place that guarantees delivery. It takes some time, but redelivery seems much quicker.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> it is hit and miss, think this will be the 3rd time over 8 years for me.


Your Lucky i got bagged 3 times last summer.
That's after 13 years without incidence, except for the dreaded Chicago massacre years back lost a couple there.
I agree its just random luck plays a big roll.
Even when i got the dreaded letter it was without confiscation.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> I have yet to have anything seized by customs or get a letter.
> 
> The closest I came was a box of Monte No.4, that just went missing. I have had stuff blantantly stolen shipping USPS...


That's a tough assumption to make. Certainly possible, but more likely confiscated.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Even when i got the dreaded letter it was without confiscation.:vs_cool:


That's unusual! But, I guess nothing should be a surprise with gov't bureaucracy involved!

Noob FYI: You do not always get a letter when they confiscate a shipment. I've had several nabbed without ever seeing a letter. I've also had one confiscated and then received the letter almost a year later. But, sometimes they just pull them and you never hear a word. And the tracking is not really reliable. I've seem them show up at the processing center and never leave, then OTOH I've seen them where the tracking is never updated.

When you do receive a letter it's also not unusual for the count to be off. Like a box of 25 cigars being listed as 15. Makes one wonder where the other 10 went, eh? We tend to suspect the Customs agents are taking them home... and that might also have something to do with those times you see a shipment stop dead at the processing center but never get a letter on it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Does the letter ever come with a fine? Because that would be rough. Cigars gone and more to pay. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alrightdriver said:


> Does the letter ever come with a fine? Because that would be rough. Cigars gone and more to pay.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That's a different letter, from OFAC. They are very, very bad letters indeed. We haven't heard of one in years.

If you get an OFAC letter, it's time to get an attorney.


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> That's a different letter, from OFAC. They are very, very bad letters indeed. We haven't heard of one in years.
> 
> If you get an OFAC letter, it's time to get an attorney.


Good to know. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

We don't talk of OFAC...


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> That's a different letter, from OFAC. They are very, very bad letters indeed. We haven't heard of one in years.
> 
> If you get an OFAC letter, it's time to get an attorney.


From what I've gathered the OFAC letter is for guys that buy large amounts at one time.. Tell me if I'm wrong, because I have no idea. It's just an assumption.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

The Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) of the US Department of the Treasury administers and enforces economic and trade sanctions based on US foreign policy and national security goals against targeted foreign countries and regimes, terrorists, international narcotics traffickers, those engaged in activities related to the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction, and other threats to the national security, foreign policy or economy of the United States. OFAC acts under Presidential national emergency powers, as well as authority granted by specific legislation, to impose controls on transactions and freeze assets under US jurisdiction. Many of the sanctions are based on United Nations and other international mandates, are multilateral in scope, and involve close cooperation with allied governments.


----------



## bpegler

There is a well known and well used source that had its credit card data pulled by the Feds. Lots of regular guys, some on this board, got OFAC letters.

Unlike the customs letters, this was criminal stuff. BOTLs had to lawyer up. Four figures and higher fines were levied.

Some big players went to federal prison.

Really, really scary stuff.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> There is a well known and well used source that had its credit card data pulled by the Feds. Lots of regular guys, some on this board, got OFAC letters.
> 
> Unlike the customs letters, this was criminal stuff. BOTLs had to lawyer up. Four figures and higher fines were levied.
> 
> Some big players went to federal prison.
> 
> Really, really scary stuff.


That's the story I remember..definitely uncool.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> There is a well known and well used source that had its credit card data pulled by the Feds. Lots of regular guys, some on this board, got OFAC letters.
> 
> Unlike the customs letters, this was criminal stuff. BOTLs had to lawyer up. Four figures and higher fines were levied.
> 
> Some big players went to federal prison.
> 
> Really, really scary stuff.


That is just brutal for buying cigars. Ouch.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

It is encouraging to hear from the vets who have been at this game for decades. Even for them, confiscations have been quite rare. (From what I've read here & other places.) Of course, the whole thing is silly given that we do business with China and Vietnam now. (And the Germans & Japanese are among our closest allies; that woulda completely shocked people back in 1944.)

I have several in the air now. The longest one has been in the pipeline 3 weeks. I've had them take the full month to get here though. Quickest one took only 5 days. Its a crapshoot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

With so much going on in the D.C. World and elsewhere, just try not to build enough to open a store. 

When you look at things, I see through the eyes of my BIL. Worked on the dude as a dealer in a supposedly protect private poker parlor. He ended up opening his own billiard parlor do he got out. A few months down the road massive raid by the Feds on this very same large home. 

Turns out they were fronting one of the largest betting sites for the FIFA World Cup betting out of the very same house. 

Dealers, who made $150/night plus tips along with police, many officials and such from neighboring communities all were present and while not the initial target, everybody was arrested. 

They were selling cigars but bought in large amounts. Probably tricked down from Canada and probably not legit but when high spenders want, places provide. This place didn't out as a bookmaking racket, but apparently morphed as the dollars were there. 

Stay small. Keep few assets other than necessitated, but we all have different versions of necessity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a tough assumption to make. Certainly possible, but more likely confiscated.
> 
> _That's unusual! But, I guess nothing should be a surprise with gov't bureaucracy involved!
> _
> Noob FYI: You do not always get a letter when they confiscate a shipment. I've had several nabbed without ever seeing a letter. I've also had one confiscated and then received the letter almost a year later. But, sometimes they just pull them and you never hear a word. And the tracking is not really reliable. I've seem them show up at the processing center and never leave, then OTOH I've seen them where the tracking is never updated.
> 
> When you do receive a letter it's also not unusual for the count to be off. Like a box of 25 cigars being listed as 15. Makes one wonder where the other 10 went, eh? We tend to suspect the Customs agents are taking them home... and that might also have something to do with those times you see a shipment stop dead at the processing center but never get a letter on it.


Not at all the letter from OFAC is not based on confiscation. If It was everyone here that ever got a customs letter would have gotten the OFAC letter. Every one got pinched when the vendors payment processor records where compromised. He was threatened by the Federal Government and handed his records over. He is a very trusted vendor to this day. So much in fact i would venture to say. Anyone who purchases Habanos has used him at one time or another. I am surprised this is the first time you are hearing this. You have been in the game a long time Jack. Or at least i thought so. If so better late than never as they say. Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not at all the letter from OFAC is not based on confiscation. If It was everyone here that ever got a customs letter would have gotten the OFAC letter. Every one got pinched when the vendors payment processor records where compromised. He was threatened by the Federal Government and handed his records over. He is a very trusted vendor to this day. So much in fact i would venture to say. Anyone who purchases Habanos has used him at one time or another. I am surprised this is the first time you are hearing this. You have been in the game a long time Jack. Or at least i thought so. If so better late than never as they say. Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


No, I never received an OFAC letter. Thought you were talking about a confiscation letter. Yes, I was vaguely aware of a vendor being compromised. But it didn't affect me, so not something that came instantly to mind when trying to decipher what you meant. All I read was that you got a letter without confiscation.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Holy cow Batman 5 days door to door have not seen one that quick in a very long time.:vs_cool:
All the Customs agents must be on summer vacation.:vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Holy cow Batman 5 days door to door have not seen one that quick in a very long time.:vs_cool:
> 
> All the Customs agents must be on summer vacation.:vs_laugh:


My recent re-ship was 7 days and I thought that was fast lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last two orders flew in 4-5 days door to door!:smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now this is gonna make you laugh. Forgot to check the mail yesterday , just got back from breakfast with friends. I just got a letter for 3 boxes that where MIA from last summer July to be exact:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I made a random inquiry about a Master Case of HUHC. 56 boxes in an MC. 

I would bet dollars to donuts I would never see that case and get more than just a letter. 

Yikes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I would venture to say a visit from some government entity in a case like that is most likely:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would venture to say a visit from some government entity in a case like that is most likely:vs_unimpressed:


+1

It would be assumed that a quantity like that was being imported for distribution. Would probably earn you an orange suit and a cot to sleep on.


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> +1
> 
> It would be assumed that a quantity like that was being imported for distribution. Would probably earn you an orange suit and a cot to sleep on.


Exact,y! I was just curious what quantity a master case came in. 56 boxes is a huge case. Jump suit for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Would you save enough to pay legal bills and cover your "vacation up state"..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Would you save enough to pay legal bills and cover your "vacation up state"..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think the case would put you in club fed. I can't get much farther Upstate as I'm just 2 miles from the shores of Lake Ontario. I guess they could send me to Dannemora to the Clinton correctional facility for NY State. It's about as far Upstate as you can go. Way high in the Adirondacks. Cold as all heck.

Not for cigars though. Never.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> I think the case would put you in club fed. I can't get much farther Upstate as I'm just 2 miles from the shores of Lake Ontario. I guess they could send me to Dannemora to the Clinton correctional facility for NY State. It's about as far Upstate as you can go. Way high in the Adirondacks. Cold as all heck.
> 
> Not for cigars though. Never.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You inquired with a retailer about buying one?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be careful its that time of year. More confiscations around holiday time.:vs_mad:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Be careful its that time of year. More confiscations around holiday time.:vs_mad:


Customs agents need Christmas gifts too..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> You inquired with a retailer about buying one?


I did. I thought perhaps there were 12-20 per case. Just for my own information and others on the forum. It's just not a practical alternative to buying through other sources.

I was able to find out that this is most likely how other sources obtain their product. This source sells cases to businesses around the globe as they are an authorized distributor for Habanos SA.

Interesting that they acquire their master cases from storage in Switzerland, which makes sense that Habanos stores a ton of their product in a cool climate country that is neutral, free of most natural disasters and political unrest.

Figuring that cigars make up about 10% of Cuba's gross domestic product it makes sense to store their product outside a very climate unfriendly Caribbean as well as away from the political mess that is the Americas.

It's just more information for all of us. It isn't a viable option to buy a master case as one accepts all liability, with duties, shipping, and all other things.

We should be thankful that we don't have to go to such difficult processes even if we might save a bit of coin. The risk is just too huge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

UBC03 said:


> Customs agents need Christmas gifts too..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol , you're probably right !

A cheap (to them) gift that's also impressive.

Ho, ho, ho !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> Lol , you're probably right !
> 
> A cheap (to them) gift that's also impressive.
> 
> Ho, ho, ho !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Personally I'm tired of supporting those bastages around the holiday time lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Personally I'm tired of supporting those bastages around the holiday time lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Tony, as far as they're concerned- you're wearing a Santa suit !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> Tony, as far as they're concerned- you're wearing a Santa suit !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You know I'm starting to believe you're right I have a package that's about 15 days overdue this sucks always around the holidays these guys have no heart lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Good luck brother ! Let us know how it turns out for you. I’ve got my fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> Good luck brother ! Let us know how it turns out for you. I've got my fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three very good friends that all purchased from same vendor. Got hit 3 confiscations 3 letters re- ships still a no show. I gotta wonder if they are targeting certain vendors as they did years back. In the far east and down under.:frown2:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Three very good friends that all purchased from same vendor. Got hit 3 confiscations 3 letters re- ships still a no show. I gotta wonder if they are targeting certain vendors as they did years back. In the far east and down under.:frown2:


If they're targeting vendors, that's very bad news. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> If they're targeting vendors, that's very bad news. Sorry to hear this.


Jeez i hope not :vs_mad:


----------



## selpo

....And you better have a great explanation if you are applying for Global entry, when you have received a confiscation letter, or you are going to be SOL!


----------



## Fusion

I lost a shipment early Dec, still not here but the replacement did get here, no letter yet though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No rhyme or reason to any of it i suppose. Hit or miss for the most part.:vs_mad:


----------



## WABOOM

My neighbor is a body builder and was telling me all about customs letters in that community. It gets much crazier with that type of stuff.


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> My neighbor is a body builder and was telling me all about customs letters in that community. It gets much crazier with that type of stuff.


They confiscate golds gym muscle tanks and protein powder too?


----------



## WABOOM

Gummy Jones said:


> They confiscate golds gym muscle tanks and protein powder too?


Yes...


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Yes...


Uh-huh, sure (cough, cough). That stuff will mivel yer shrember! Crazy stupid!


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> Uh-huh, sure (cough, cough). That stuff will mivel yer shrember! Crazy stupid!


I didn't ask him about that part. Lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> ....And you better have a great explanation if you are applying for Global entry, when you have received a confiscation letter, or you are going to be SOL!


Global entry is overrated unless you go to first world countries or cross the borders several times a month. I can't use it when traveling with family as it doesn't do anything for them.

It's just a rush buying Habanos. You hope the ICE people just wanted a box of good smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Uh-huh, sure (cough, cough). That stuff will mivel yer shrember! Crazy stupid!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Semper Noctem

I've got a couple of boxes that are supposed to be delivered today, and this thread popping up gives me the willies. Here's hoping I get my smokes and not a letter or blue tape.


----------



## Kidvegas

Semper Noctem said:


> I've got a couple of boxes that are supposed to be delivered today, and this thread popping up gives me the willies. Here's hoping I get my smokes and not a letter or blue tape.


I'm with ya!!

Is that how it happens? Instead of your order arriving it's the dreaded letter?

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> I'm with ya!!
> 
> Is that how it happens? Instead of your order arriving it's the dreaded letter?
> 
> Sent from My Recliner


Not sure, honestly. This is only my second dip into the pond that is the dark side. I've heard some say that you can either get the letter of dreaded customs tape which indicates the box was opened.

Either way, you wont get your smokes. Now, I've also heard that the letter will often come weeks after the package was supposed to arrive - so odds are I wont get the letter. However, the box could have been opened I guess. Who knows.


----------



## Bird-Dog

In my experience, most times when a package gets nabbed you won't ever receive a letter, you just won't get delivery. I've received two letters over the years, one within about a month and the other more than 6-months later. Sooner is better as it speeds up reship approval. Also had one shipment arrive with Customs tape, but the contents were intact otherwise. Go figure!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> In my experience, most times when a package gets nabbed you won't ever receive a letter, you just won't get delivery. I've received two letters over the years, one within about a month and the other more than 6-months later. Sooner is better as it speeds up reship approval. Also had one shipment arrive with Customs tape, but the contents were intact otherwise. Go figure!


It's been about 50 50 for me half of the time I get a letter half of the time I don't the Customs letters not a big deal it's the dreaded ofac letter and fine that makes your head spin

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I have experienced a letter but then still getting the shipment that the letter was for a week later ..lmao no real rhyme or reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PTAaron

selpo said:


> ....And you better have a great explanation if you are applying for Global entry, when you have received a confiscation letter, or you are going to be SOL!


We travel a lot and just got Global Entry... worry about "the letter" is what is keeping me nervous about going down this road


----------



## selpo

PTAaron said:


> We travel a lot and just got Global Entry... worry about "the letter" is what is keeping me nervous about going down this road


My friend's renewal was denied because of this. I guess you could try saying " My friend sent it to you not knowing the laws and it will not happen again" but no guarantee it will work.

He is not happy as he travels a lot as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I would just say, “I just open the mail that is delivered to me.” I don’t have any control what friends from overseas, send me. 

I get junk mail all the time, can you stop that? 

I don’t fear the ICE people. Nor police. They are just trying to do their job, but I don’t take $hit from them either. I’ve traveled all over the place. I have friends that smoke, have similar hobbies, and I can’t stop them from sending anything. It would be rude not to accept or turn back a gift. 

Go back to looking for baby snakes, weapons and drugs. Thank you for your service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I would just say, "I just open the mail that is delivered to me." I don't have any control what friends from overseas, send me.
> 
> I get junk mail all the time, can you stop that?
> 
> I don't fear the ICE people. Nor police. They are just trying to do their job, but I don't take $hit from them either. I've traveled all over the place. I have friends that smoke, have similar hobbies, and I can't stop them from sending anything. It would be rude not to accept or turn back a gift.
> 
> Go back to looking for baby snakes, weapons and drugs. Thank you for your service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen my Brother Amen!:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702

I have a shipment that has been sitting at customs for almost a month now....Just waiting on the possible letter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaver702 said:


> I have a shipment that has been sitting at customs for almost a month now....Just waiting on the possible letter


Sorry to hear that time to think about replacements good luck!:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear that time to think about replacements good luck!:vs_cool:


Already in the works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

> ofac letter


what is that?
Have any of you experienced travel restrictions because of your letter (not the ofac one)? I've got a friend who just moved to the U.S. and I had suggested he try obtaining some CC, but now I'm wondering if he might experience troubles traveling back and forth if a package gets intercepted.


----------



## bpegler

scott1256ca said:


> what is that?
> 
> Have any of you experienced travel restrictions because of your letter (not the ofac one)? I've got a friend who just moved to the U.S. and I had suggested he try obtaining some CC, but now I'm wondering if he might experience troubles traveling back and forth if a package gets intercepted.


I travel internationally a few times a year. I've had my fair share of letters. No problems with travel restrictions.

However, my experience is not necessary authoritative. If your friend recently came to the US, he might have a very different level of scrutiny.

I would hate for him to get in trouble over some cigars.


----------



## scott1256ca

Thanks. I guess I'll tell him to hold off.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got a letter for a box that went missing before the holidays the end of last year.
Wow these guys are really up to date!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just got a letter for a box that went missing before the holidays the end of last year.
> 
> Wow these guys are really up to date!:vs_laugh:


They have it out for you T.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> They have it out for you T.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better watch yourself there after you too I heard that going after everybody in upstate New York LoL

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> They have it out for you T.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was almost as funny as when Mike the Meathead sits in Archie's chair for the first time I'm watching it on cable All in the Family so I got a double laugh out of it thanks bro I needed that

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Always after NYers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

With all the stuff they have to do. :surprise::surprise:
Its amazing they find time to seize and smoke our cigars!:vs_laugh:

U.S. Customs Seized My Merchandise: Now What? | Customs & International Trade Law Blog


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With all the stuff they have to do. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> Its amazing they find time to seize and smoke our cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Customs Seized My Merchandise: Now What? | Customs & International Trade Law Blog


They love a good cigar while they send those digital pictures or whatever the article said they do.


----------



## msmith1986

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With all the stuff they have to do. :surprise::surprise:
> Its amazing they find time to seize and smoke our cigars!:vs_laugh:
> 
> U.S. Customs Seized My Merchandise: Now What? | Customs & International Trade Law Blog


I read through that article. It says when they seize counterfeit jerseys and other goods they auction them off or destroy them. So first they steal people's stuff, then they sell it and make money? So the counterfeit Chinese products end up on U.S. soil to consumers either way. I guess smoking CCs they find is a bonus for these trade pirates.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> I read through that article. It says when they seize counterfeit jerseys and other goods they auction them off or destroy them. So first they steal people's stuff, then they sell it and make money? So the counterfeit Chinese products end up on U.S. soil to consumers either way. I guess smoking CCs they find is a bonus for these trade pirates.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You have to promise not to smoke them on US soil.


----------



## Bird-Dog

msmith1986 said:


> I read through that article. It says when they seize counterfeit jerseys and other goods they auction them off or destroy them. So first they steal people's stuff, then they sell it and make money? So the counterfeit Chinese products end up on U.S. soil to consumers either way. I guess smoking CCs they find is a bonus for these trade pirates.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I doubt they'd sell the counterfeits. Auctions are probably for legit items with duty pending that wasn't paid or was otherwise abandoned.

As for Cuban cigars, it's long been suspected that agents incinerate them... one at a time! That may sound like I'm trying to be funny or snide, but I assure you I've gotten "the letter" with the count reduced (presumably purposefully). It says, for example, 25 cigars right there on the side of the box. Why then does the line item listing show it as 15 cigars?


----------



## msmith1986

Yup, because they know you can't do anything about it.


curmudgeonista said:


> I doubt they'd sell the counterfeits. Auctions are probably for legit items with duty pending that wasn't paid or was otherwise abandoned.
> 
> As for Cuban cigars, it's long been suspected that agents incinerate them... one at a time! That may sound like I'm trying to be funny or snide, but I assure you I've gotten "the letter" with the count reduced (presumably purposefully). It says, for example, 25 cigars right there on the side of the box. Why then does the line item listing show it as 15 cigars?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Very true
Government. They are there to help!
LOL
(Is LOL) not cool any more?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy just informed me he got his reship and the customs letter 3 days apart.:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got a letter for one that's been at JFK for a week. :vs_unimpressed:
Funny when they come in through the west coast. :smile2:
They clear customs and make it across the country in 3 days. :vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just got a letter for one that's been at JFK for a week. :vs_unimpressed:
> Funny when they come in through the west coast. :smile2:
> They clear customs and make it across the country in 3 days. :vs_cool:


Totally right. I think a day or 2 after passing through SF they are at my door step. Seems to be a conisour working at Jfk.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Totally right. I think a day or 2 after passing through SF they are at my door step. Seems to be a conisour working at Jfk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


New York the crooked state LOL!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Thig

TonyBrooklyn said:


> New York the crooked state LOL!
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That strikes me as funny calling a state crooked for taking something purchased illegally.


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just got a letter for one that's been at JFK for a week. :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Funny when they come in through the west coast. :smile2:
> 
> They clear customs and make it across the country in 3 days. :vs_cool:


Couldn't agree more pal. Just had one cleared through San Fran this week. Should be here Tuesday. I'd usually be annoyed with my packages going all the way across the country instead of NY which is much closer...but in this instance I'm sooooo very happy!

Sorry you got screwed bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Couldn't agree more pal. Just had one cleared through San Fran this week. Should be here Tuesday. I'd usually be annoyed with my packages going all the way across the country instead of NY which is much closer...but in this instance I'm sooooo very happy!
> 
> Sorry you got screwed bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets take this a step further i got back yesterday guess whats waiting for me.
The package i got the letter for if that don't beat all.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thig said:


> That strikes me as funny calling a state crooked for taking something purchased illegally.


Everything in N.Y is crooked and over priced aren't you up on your current events.:vs_laugh: Really they are illegal i thought Obama made everything legal during his tenure.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thig said:


> That strikes me as funny calling a state crooked for taking something purchased illegally.


Really

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...n/277410-supreme-court-rules-sales-tax-4.html

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lets take this a step further i got back yesterday guess whats waiting for me.
> 
> The package i got the letter for if that don't beat all.:vs_laugh:


Too funny! And very awesome Tony. Glad that worked out for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Thig said:


> That strikes me as funny calling a state crooked for taking something purchased illegally.


Purchase is legal.
Ownership is legal.
Importation is legal.
The only fuzzy area is how they get imported. If I can bring them back in my baggage, why can't they be mailed to me?

It's just like seatbelt vs helmet laws. Boiled down, it is all a revenue generation issue.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Let's please not go down this road again. To be absolutely clear, I mean "DROP IT - STOP THE ARGUMENT NOW". And this applies to EVERYONE!

(And yes, I am wearing my moderator's hat when I type this message)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Too funny! And very awesome Tony. Glad that worked out for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

curmudgeonista said:


> Let's please not go down this road again. To be absolutely clear, I mean "DROP IT - STOP THE ARGUMENT NOW". And this applies to EVERYONE!
> 
> (And yes, I am wearing my moderator's hat when I type this message)


My apologies if it looked like I was being argumentative. That was certainly not the intended tone of my post.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> My apologies if it looked like I was being argumentative. That was certainly not the intended tone of my post.


Thanks, but I don't need an apology. I just need everyone to drop it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy i tell you this is one holiday season that i am going to place my regular orders. I gotta say i have laid off around the holidays. As many of you have after the big massacre at O'Hare. But even with letters the packagers get through. The word is just keep the numbers of cigars under what you are allowed to bring back if traveling. But most importantly Enjoy the holiday season.:vs_cool:


----------



## Thig

TonyBrooklyn said:


> But even with letters the packagers get through.


Got one that has been stuck at NY since October 6, maybe it will move soon.


----------



## mata777

I'm seeing lots of reports of packages stalled at NY all of this month on other forums. Many folks wait around for Oct to stock up (sticks are not as exposed to hot weather as jun-sept), also many sources had crazy flash sales which creates a larger volume of packages going through the system.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I received an international package today. TG it wasn't my Cohiba. Watch crystals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mata777

A friend organized a single cab split, day 31 hit today, it’s at the usual location. He’s going to opt for the refund instead of the re-ship, won’t be doing splits for the remainder of this year. One of the sources stated that they were looking into alternate shipping options due to the sheer number of boxes lost sept-oct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Trying a western approach with some singles, NY seems rather hostile recently.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I received an international package today. TG it wasn't my Cohiba. Watch crystals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very glad to see it got through. Green tape letters are the procedure it appears. But cigars are released :vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

Champagne InHand said:


> I received an international package today. TG it wasn't my Cohiba. Watch crystals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mata777 said:


> I'm seeing lots of reports of packages stalled at NY all of this month on other forums. Many folks wait around for Oct to stock up (sticks are not as exposed to hot weather as jun-sept), also many sources had crazy flash sales which creates a larger volume of packages going through the system.


Forget about stalled in New York i am still waiting for the origin post to dispatch. Vendors are holding shipments till this dies down. I have one sitting nearly two weeks at origin. I would imagine waiting times of a month or more door to door will not be uncommon. So if one intends to smoke over the holidays better get those orders in IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Does order size matter in these situations? I ordered some singles on the 2nd, they shipped on the 7th, spent 1 day in NY and should be waiting on me when I get home tonight!


----------



## mata777

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Forget about stalled in New York i am still waiting for the origin post to dispatch. Vendors are holding shipments till this dies down. I have one sitting nearly two weeks at origin. I would imagine waiting times of a month or more door to door will not be uncommon. So if one intends to smoke over the holidays better get those orders in IMHO.:vs_cool:


My friend had one delivered today for a split, (untracked), 20 days from dispatch to his door in WI. That's the longest we've had a box in transit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Forget about stalled in New York i am still waiting for the origin post to dispatch. Vendors are holding shipments till this dies down. I have one sitting nearly two weeks at origin. I would imagine waiting times of a month or more door to door will not be uncommon. So if one intends to smoke over the holidays better get those orders in IMHO.:vs_cool:


Finally got tracking today after 2 weeks of waiting. The journey begins.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Finally got tracking today after 2 weeks of waiting. The journey begins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I contacted my vendor after 13 days of package sitting at origin post awaiting dispatch. The way it was explained to me was. They are avoiding JFK. And until the mess clears up on the west coast all packages are on hold.
Those poor people may GOD have mercy on their souls.

https://www.cbsnews.com/live-news/f...evacuations-death-toll-map-2018-11-15-latest/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed at around 25 Days or so. The funny thing the tracking never showed up. The only thing that came up after it was delivered. Was that it had been delivered. Damn that's real strange.


----------



## Pag#11

Tracking on 1 of mine last month never showed up but it showed up in a shocking 7 days . Waiting on 1 at the moment and it's 24 days already. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Tracking on 1 of mine last month never showed up but it showed up in a shocking 7 days . Waiting on 1 at the moment and it's 24 days already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Wow 7 days that's almost as good as the old days!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I lost one over the holidays letter just came all in all i would say a very Merry Christmas!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seen my buddy last night he just got a letter for two he lost right before the holidays. I though the Government was shut down. :surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got one stuck in Chicago for three weeks or so.
:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Usually only takes 5-7 days for a delivery from the place I get my stuff from. It's now been 19 days. Hope it didn't get held up :vs_worry:. Is a box of San Cristobal La Punta.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> Usually only takes 5-7 days for a delivery from the place I get my stuff from. It's now been 19 days. Hope it didn't get held up :vs_worry:. Is a box of San Cristobal La Punta.


5-7 days?!? I've never gotten anything even close to that soon.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

TexaSmoke said:


> 5-7 days?!? I've never gotten anything even close to that soon.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I know it's weird. I can usually place an order early Monday and sometimes get it that Friday the same week. Never had issues with the cigars either. No idea.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Usually only takes 5-7 days for a delivery from the place I get my stuff from. It's now been 19 days. Hope it didn't get held up :vs_worry:. Is a box of San Cristobal La Punta.


I order from the same place.. I've actually had them beat CI to my door.. and I can literally drive THERE in as couple hours..


----------



## poppajon75

I've got a couple boxes MIA from 2/16/19. No tracking, no idea. Never had anything take longer than 21 days. That was a Christmas order too. Nature of the beast. Re ship it is.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gumby-cr said:


> Usually only takes 5-7 days for a delivery from the place I get my stuff from. It's now been 19 days. Hope it didn't get held up :vs_worry:. Is a box of San Cristobal La Punta.


Damn that is as good as it gets 5-7 days is unheard of today!
It takes them that long just to put it in the mail!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> I've got a couple boxes MIA from 2/16/19. No tracking, no idea. Never had anything take longer than 21 days. That was a Christmas order too. Nature of the beast. Re ship it is.


 Yep i agree i wouldn't wait any longer.
Good luck with the package. :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Nah, i got a couple vendors i use that consistently hit the 7-8 day mark... I can order from one of them, and Thompsons within minutes of each other, and the box from Florida is guarunteed to arrive last.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got one stuck in Chicago for three weeks or so.
> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


Forgot to update this showed up after a month.
Funny tracking all the way up to customs.
Then nothing until it showed up at the door. :surprise:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OMG like the old days again.
Super fast 5 days door to door.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All i can say is amazing no lag whatsoever !
:smile2::wink2::smile2:


----------



## Dran

Quit bringing this zombie thread back @TonyBrooklyn!!! A certain anatomical piece puckers every time I see this thread has a new post!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dran said:


> Quit bringing this zombie thread back @TonyBrooklyn!!! A certain anatomical piece puckers every time I see this thread has a new post!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 @Dran
Ah yes the old fear of death is worse than death itself syndrome. :vs_laugh:
It only gets revived because there are those that P.M me with concerns.:vs_OMG:
So i answer through this thread that was the original reason it was set up. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

5 boxes in the air since July.
Got a letter for two of them at my home in Brooklyn yesterday.
Its not looking good for the other 3. :vs_mad:


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 5 boxes in the air since July.
> Got a letter for two of them at my home in Brooklyn yesterday.
> Its not looking good for the other 3. :vs_mad:


You had to post this after I placed an order? Grrrr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> You had to post this after I placed an order? Grrrr


Bobby you remind me of a guy named Dran.:vs_laugh:
My daddy used to say R.I.P.
"If you don't wanna hear anything bad. Don't watch the 6 o'clock news"


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bobby you remind me of a guy named Dran.:vs_laugh:
> My daddy used to say R.I.P.
> "If you don't wanna hear anything bad. Don't watch the 6 o'clock news"


Same could be said for "top 40" music ...
:vs_laugh:


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bobby you remind me of a guy named Dran.:vs_laugh:
> My daddy used to say R.I.P.
> "If you don't wanna hear anything bad. Don't watch the 6 o'clock news"


Well, it gets better. Been thinking about this all day, like I am forgetting about something. I just checked, an order is overdue by six weeks. Forgot all about it until now, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## zcziggy

that never happens with nc.....just saying....


----------



## Bird-Dog

zcziggy said:


> that never happens with nc.....just saying....


Au contraire! Some states have been known to send letters to individuals attempting to collect sales and/or tobacco tax on certain online purchases from out-of-state vendors. I can think on one vendor in particular who shared their records with gov't some years back... causing me and many others to get dinged for the taxes. Needless to say, that vendor has long since been dead to those of us who found out about it - probably out of business now, IDK.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Well, it gets better. Been thinking about this all day, like I am forgetting about something. I just checked, an order is overdue by six weeks. Forgot all about it until now, thanks for the reminder.


Sorry to hear it.
I hope these are indeed isolated instances.
You know the holidays are approaching.
Another O'hare we don't need.
:vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

They checked the tracking number, package is lost. Hasn't seen activity since the label was created. I am sure somebody is enjoying them. This is why I usually only place one or two orders at a time, I tend to forget about them after a certain point. But, I do like coming home to packages that I have forgotten about!


----------



## zcziggy

if that happened to me.....


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> if that happened to me.....


Haha, I had a box go AWOL last year. Emailed the vendor and he sent another box my way.

It happens, and if you use a trusted supplier they insure delivery.


----------



## Bird-Dog

BobP said:


> They checked the tracking number, package is lost. Hasn't seen activity since the label was created. I am sure somebody is enjoying them. This is why I usually only place one or two orders at a time, I tend to forget about them after a certain point. But, I do like coming home to packages that I have forgotten about!


Or the label was lost in the shuffle before the shipment was ever actually picked and packed.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Had a delivery show up after six months, after vendor had replaced. It was vacuum sealed so into the freezer they went and they are still resting  


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## norc47

My fingers are crossed on all of this. My first delivery of CCs made it here in 10 days. It was small enough it wouldn't have hurt for it to go missing, since I was considering it a test for the new address. 

The one I have in route now is a full blown "figure out what I like in CCs" type order so it would sting a little if it doesn't make it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

norc47 said:


> My fingers are crossed on all of this. My first delivery of CCs made it here in 10 days. It was small enough it wouldn't have hurt for it to go missing, since I was considering it a test for the new address.
> 
> The one I have in route now is a full blown "figure out what I like in CCs" type order so it would sting a little if it doesn't make it.


Shouldn't sting you at all just ask for a re-ship :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What really amazes me about this whole process is. The amount of time that customs holds on to packages. It takes two days for them to travel around the world. And at times two weeks to clear customs. What i mean to say is hey if your gonna keep em fine. If not cut em loose.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One of my re ships is stuck in Chicago going on 10 days now. This was the best explanation i could find. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally pulled out of Chicago.






:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## norc47

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shouldn't sting you at all just ask for a re-ship :vs_cool:


Was going to check with the retailer to see if they offer that, but the ship finally came in!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

1 stuck in LA...never had a problem coming from the west in the past  

"comin' in to los angeles...bringin' in a couple of keys
don't touch my bags if you please mr customs man"

Gotta love Arlo....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> 1 stuck in LA...never had a problem coming from the west in the past
> 
> "comin' in to los angeles...bringin' in a couple of keys
> don't touch my bags if you please mr customs man"
> 
> Gotta love Arlo....


I have never had an issue coming in from the west either. I consider it the best route. Better even than JFK and i live 10 minutes from the airport. Good Luck my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yeah the weird part is tracking says its cleared customs and headed to it's next destination on track to be delivered at the final. 
Poof....stopped moving, stopped tracking. Not getting a warm fuzzy feeling anymore on this one. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yeah the weird part is tracking says its cleared customs and headed to it's next destination on track to be delivered at the final.
> Poof....stopped moving, stopped tracking. Not getting a warm fuzzy feeling anymore on this one. :serious:


If its out of customs you should be fine.
Sometimes i notice they just don't scan it at every point, like they are supposed to do.
Best of luck bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If its out of customs you should be fine.
> Sometimes i notice they just don't scan it at every point, like they are supposed to do.
> Best of luck bro!:vs_cool:


10 days+ and counting to travel 500 more miles :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> 10 days+ and counting to travel 500 more miles :serious:


Enjoy them when they land peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Enjoy them when they land peace my brother!:vs_cool:


Thanks Tony
I can only hope:wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Must have some new young gun on the squad in LA. :vs_unimpressed:

Just been informed they were returned to the vendor :serious:
OK.....Let's try this again :wink2:


----------



## Pag#11

Perfecto Dave said:


> Must have some new young gun on the squad in LA. :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Just been informed they were returned to the vendor :serious:
> 
> OK.....Let's try this again :wink2:


Returned to vendor ...? Contraband returned. He probably took them to smoke.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Must have some new young gun on the squad in LA. :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Just been informed they were returned to the vendor :serious:
> OK.....Let's try this again :wink2:


Sorry to hear send the info to the vendor.
:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear send the info to the vendor.
> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


Haha
Yeah the vendor is the one that notified me! :crying:
Hopefully second time is a charm. :wink2:

Knock on wood....this is the longest it has ever taken to receive an internet box of goodness.>


----------



## Slowpokebill

Every time I see this thread move to the top it makes me uneasy, especially when I have an order in transit. It was worse this past weekend because tracking showed a shipment go into customs and then it just sat for three days. Thankfully it was just the USPS workers being lazy and not updating tracking for a few days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Every time I see this thread move to the top it makes me uneasy, especially when I have an order in transit. It was worse this past weekend because tracking showed a shipment go into customs and then it just sat for three days. Thankfully it was just the USPS workers being lazy and not updating tracking for a few days.


Never could figure out what there is to be nervous about. If you use a reputable vendor. All shipments are guaranteed against confiscation. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never could figure out what there is to be nervous about. If you use a reputable vendor. All shipments are guaranteed against confiscation. :vs_cool:


Exactly.. unless you ordered a ton and you get THE LETTER.. I've only heard about that letter, but gotta say it scares me a bit. But the odds of me ordering enough to get it are slim to none.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Exactly.. unless you ordered a ton and you get THE LETTER.. I've only heard about that letter, but gotta say it scares me a bit. But the odds of me ordering enough to get it are slim to none.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You mean the OFAC letter?
I got one many years back under the Bush administration.
The vendors records were compromised or so he says.
Word has it the processing server gave the Govt all the info.
Good vendor many still use him today.
But don't trust anyone to safeguard your info.
Basically its the luck of the draw.
It has nothing to do with how much you buy.
Even one box was a 1,500 dollar fine.
Its a civil action costs more for the lawyer than the fine.
Hopefully those days are over! :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean the OFAC letter?
> 
> I got one many years back under the Bush administration.
> 
> The vendors records were compromised or so he says.
> 
> Word has it the processing server gave the Govt all the info.
> 
> Good vendor many still use him today.
> 
> But don't trust anyone to safeguard your info.
> 
> Basically its the luck of the draw.
> 
> It has nothing to do with how much you buy.
> 
> Even one box was a 1,500 dollar fine.
> 
> Its a civil action costs more for the lawyer than the fine.
> 
> Hopefully those days are over! :vs_cool:


Well that sucks.. lol .. thought it was only for the big dogs and left us pups that stayed on the porch alone...

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I would imagine Cubans are the least of there concerns these days. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Pag#11 said:


> I would imagine Cubans are the least of there concerns these days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


oh no....they are second only to plastic straws :smile2:


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never could figure out what there is to be nervous about. If you use a reputable vendor. All shipments are guaranteed against confiscation. :vs_cool:


Not nervous or worried they are coming after me. Just hate to see a shipment go missing nicked by customs and I feel bad for the dealer having to suck it up and reship.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> oh no....they are second only to plastic straws :smile2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Not nervous or worried they are coming after me. Just hate to see a shipment go missing nicked by customs and I feel bad for the dealer having to suck it up and reship.


Oh i wouldn't feel too bad for the vendor or vendors. They make millions a year off of our obsession. I feel bad for the average Joe. That grabs a box of cigars gets a $1,500 fine. And not so much as a consolation prize. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One just got out of Chicago stuck there 9 days.:vs_mad:
A second order that went out a week later.
Made it from San Francisco to N.Y in 3days.:grin2:
I expect it any moment.
Go Figure!:vs_whistle:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Meh, I sympathize with being on pins & needles waiting for a shipment, but watching tracking is an exercise in frustration. I keep a record of purchase dates and don't give it another thought until they either arrive or reach the 30-day mark so I can ask the vendor to reship. To be fair, it helps that I'm just going to stash them away for a nice long rest when they do get here. So, I'm rarely in a big rush.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Meh, I sympathize with being on pins & needles waiting for a shipment, but watching tracking is an exercise in frustration. I keep a record of purchase dates and don't give it another thought until they either arrive or reach the 30-day mark so I can ask the vendor to reship. To be fair, it helps that I'm just going to stash them away for a nice long rest when they do get here. So, I'm rarely in a big rush.


I never watch them.
I sign up for informed delivery.
They e-mail or text updates to you via your personal preference.
And the only reason i do that is because i want someone to be there if i know something is coming.
I am too busy to sit home and wait for packages.
To leave something out side in the summer in the hot sun is a big no-no.
To leave it outside for a thief is a bigger no-no.
This is Brooklyn Bro. :vs_laugh:
One of our commitments is to insure a safe place for delivery.
I can't help but think if everyone did that.
The added costs we all pay for lost stolen confiscated packages.
Would drastically decrease, so much so that the days of the multi box sales.
Would return us to our former great deals.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

I haven't even gotten a tracking number in like 3 months but the suspense still kills me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I haven't even gotten a tracking number in like 3 months but the suspense still kills me


Well Quite Frankly if it makes you that upset.
Like Jack Says.
Your probably better off not knowing the tracking number.
I think that's what he meant anyways.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well Quite Frankly if it makes you that upset.
> Like Jack Says.
> Your probably better off not knowing the tracking number.
> I think that's what he meant anyways.:vs_cool:


I'm not worried about it too much it just sucks checking the door to see if they got delivered everyday


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I'm not worried about it too much it just sucks checking the door to see if they got delivered everyday


Man, I'd have to go check my spreadsheet to see if I even have anything in the air right now (usually do, but so what?).

Order it; forget it. When it shows up, it's like Christmas! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> Man, I'd have to go check my spreadsheet to see if I even have anything in the air right now (usually do, but so what?).
> 
> Order it; forget it. When it shows up, it's like Christmas! :vs_cool:


Lol yea I don't mind if it's one I already tried it's the ones I haven't tried yet that make me impatient


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lol yea I don't mind if it's one I already tried it's the ones I haven't tried yet that make me impatient


It gets easier as you build up inventory. Even after the new stuff arrives, if you have other well rested options to focus on in the meantime, I find it easier to wait for them to marinate a while. Very simple strategy that most here employ - whether they meant to or not - just buy more than you smoke. Pretty soon - voila - plenty of rested stock to smoke and a whole lot less antsy about tracking incoming shipments!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> It gets easier as you build up inventory. Even after the new stuff arrives, if you have other well rested options to focus on in the meantime, I find it easier to wait for them to marinate a while. Very simple strategy that most here employ - whether they meant to or not - just buy more than you smoke. Pretty soon - voila - plenty of rested stock to smoke and a whole lot less antsy about tracking incoming shipments!


Yea you're right I noticed that lately it has been easier I don't have any real aged stock yet I've only been on the darkside about 6 months but I been buying wayyyy more than I smoke for that reason everybody I know thinks i'm crazy but I just tell them i'm investing in my future lol


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Perfecto Dave said:


> Must have some new young gun on the squad in LA. :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Just been informed they were returned to the vendor :serious:
> OK.....Let's try this again :wink2:


Finally just showed in one week from re-ship date.
If those puppies had frequent flyer miles they could travel for free round trip anywhere in the world!:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Finally just showed in one week from re-ship date.
> If those puppies had frequent flyer miles they could travel for free round trip anywhere in the world!:grin2:


The West Coast is still the best route in.:vs_cool:
I had two that landed at San Fran.
They Shipped a week later than the package that went the Chicago route.
And got here 10 days before the one that landed at O"Hare.
You would think they would cut me a break my girl friend is Irish.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Landed in San Fran Monday.
Out for delivery today.
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The West Coast is still the best route in.:vs_cool:
> I had two that landed at San Fran.
> They Shipped a week later than the package that went the Chicago route.
> And got here 10 days before the one that landed at O"Hare.
> You would think they would cut me a break my girl friend is Irish.:vs_laugh:


Nope! The best connection is Zurich Miami ;-) 7 days door to door for this south Floridian ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Nope! The best connection is Zurich Miami ;-) 7 days door to door for this south Floridian ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really wont hold up as a model.
When you start to order multiple boxes.
3 and 5 packs are not really scrutinized.
Because of their weight and the routes they are sent buy.
The bigger the price tag the safer and slower the route taken. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From the Swiss outpost to the West coast in 3 days.:grin2:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> From the Swiss outpost to the West coast in 3 days.:grin2:


Eastern Pennsylvania to western Pennsylvania - one week..

It always amazes me when I can get cigars from overseas quicker than I can them delivered in the same state.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Eastern Pennsylvania to western Pennsylvania - one week..
> 
> It always amazes me when I can get cigars from overseas quicker than I can them delivered in the same state.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


I know what ya mean.
Just got a package from my buddy Phil in Staten island on Saturday.
We did a box split. From Staten island to Brooklyn.
7 days only took 5 days from over seas.
I could have walked it over the bridge faster.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

I always feel a sense of dread when y'all bump this thread to the top. Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> I always feel a sense of dread when y'all bump this thread to the top. Lol


They have medication for that bro!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They have medication for that bro!:vs_laugh:


Did it work for you?
:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Did it work for you?
> :grin2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

You really are a funny guy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Left the swiss outpost friday landed in San Fran Monday.:wink2:
Should arrive tomorrow.:smile2:
I apologise @Scap if this update has caused you Anxiety :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Left the swiss outpost friday landed in San Fran Monday.:wink2:
> Should arrive tomorrow.:smile2:
> I apologise @Scap if this update has caused you Anxiety :vs_laugh:


CH to CA to NY? USPS sure knows how to route packages efficiently. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

This thread always pops up when i'm waiting for something lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> CH to CA to NY? USPS sure knows how to route packages efficiently. :vs_laugh:


Believe it or not its the fastest route.
7 days door to door.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> This thread always pops up when i'm waiting for something lol


Just Landed.

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Good news..... I haven't seen anyone popped in awhile......I guess I justed jinksed the order I have enroute


----------



## OldGringo

ForMud said:


> Good news..... I haven't seen anyone popped in awhile......I guess I justed jinksed the order I have enroute


Ditto! I have a shipment inbound today so I'll be listening for the mailperson. Kinda like a kid on Christmas morning. &#127876;


----------



## OldGringo

Yeeeeeee Hawwwww! And off to the freezer they go.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just Landed.
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


Lol they definitely did I was getting a lil nervous even tho they reship I don't like waiting lol


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

OldGringo said:


> Ditto! I have a shipment inbound today so I'll be listening for the mailperson. Kinda like a kid on Christmas morning.


I get that same Christmas morning feeling when the CC's are coming but never even think twice about the NC's. Not sure why that is. Maybe I'm just conditioned to be excited about the taboo things in life.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OldGringo said:


> Yeeeeeee Hawwwww! And off to the freezer they go.


Nice score ****** enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice score ****** enjoy!:vs_cool:


Ha ha i'm not waiting for anything so this didn't phase me today lol


----------



## ForMud

Still waiting.....10 -12 days seems to be the norm so they should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.....So I just placed another order to make myself feel better....I'm weak and have no will power anymore.....Heavy sigh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForMud said:


> Still waiting.....10 -12 days seems to be the norm so they should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.....So I just placed another order to make myself feel better....I'm weak and have no will power anymore.....Heavy sigh


Its only money bro you only live once. I am sure the others will land soon.
You know this virus thing in China. Has got the mail all messed up.
Even from parts of Europe. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hung up at O'Hare no hopes of it getting out on St Pats day. :vs_laugh:

https://www.motherjones.com/coronavirus-updates/2020/03/pritzker-ohare-airport-packed-tweet-trump/


----------



## Perfecto Dave

One in the air.............tried a new vendor to me :nerd2:
Shipped quick on their end....we'll see how long it takes during our pandumic shut down! :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Things are moving slow.
I am sure it will go ok.
Good Luck and enjoy Dave! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> One in the air.............tried a new vendor to me :nerd2:
> Shipped quick on their end....we'll see how long it takes during our pandumic shut down! :serious:


Spoke to vendor this A.M the Virus is taking its toll.
Shipments are slow to go.
Even when they land here expect longer than usual for them to clear customs.
Got one sitting at O'Hare all week.
But that is pretty much normal for them. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Thanks bud....I had forgotten all about it till "someone" brought it up again!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Thanks bud....I had forgotten all about it till "someone" brought it up again!:vs_laugh:


No Worries stay safe.:vs_cool:
My package at O'Hare just cleared customs this A.M.
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No Worries stay safe.:vs_cool:
> My package at O'Hare just cleared customs this A.M.
> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


Any word on yours..........
Mine still showing it's in the swiss post system since the 17th. Probably should have paid the extra for boveda on this one:serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Any word on yours..........
> Mine still showing it's in the swiss post system since the 17th. Probably should have paid the extra for boveda on this one:serious:


Still waiting on the O'Hare one.
I have another sitting at the Swiss outpost for a few days.
Shipping times will be 10 days to 2 weeks longer i am told.
All due to the virus sit tight.
The O'Hare route always is a hiccup.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Still waiting on the O'Hare one.
> I have another sitting at the Swiss outpost for a few days.
> Shipping times will be 10 days to 2 weeks longer i am told.
> All due to the virus sit tight.
> The O'Hare route always is a hiccup.:vs_cool:


All my stuff generally comes in thru LA. Sitting tight but getting into the rationing stage on my half coronas :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> All my stuff generally comes in thru LA. Sitting tight but getting into the rationing stage on my half coronas :wink2:


My other order is coming via the west coast.
If the Swiss out post ever releases it.:vs_laugh:
The O'Hare package should be here today or tomorrow.
The West Coast has always been the best route IMHO.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Any word on yours..........
> Mine still showing it's in the swiss post system since the 17th. Probably should have paid the extra for boveda on this one:serious:


The Partagas have landed the Principes still at the swiss outpost.:vs_cool:


----------



## Salty

*Eagle has landed*

FYI...

I had an order shipped on 3/9. It arrived today 3/25. So two plus weeks, but I am not complaining. Happy they got here. Hope that eases some nerves.

Delighted to find a little box of El Rey Del Mundo Demi Tasse in my mailbox when I arrived home this evening.

Hope all you folks are well!

Cheers


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yep....reassured by the vendor that things are moving much slower but still moving:vs_snail:
Says Easter should be a good time to assume it will arrive for order shipped on the 17th. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yep....reassured by the vendor that things are moving much slower but still moving:vs_snail:
> Says Easter should be a good time to assume it will arrive for order shipped on the 17th. :wink2:


Yes mine moved from not in system to ready for shipment.
It is slower than usual. But with this Pandemic everything is.
Stay safe.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Arrival in the states friday....reinforcements for the fight are on the way! :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Perfecto Dave

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Still "somewhere" in the states....................somewhere. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Still "somewhere" in the states....................somewhere. :serious:


Mine still sitting at the Swiss Outpost.
The only saving grace to all of this.
It is coming via the West Coast Route!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just received an updated text response.......OUT FOR DELIVERY. :grin2:
First update I've gotten since it arrived to the states but all the touched stations in between are now showing up.

Came in thru ICS NY........as Schultz used to say........"veeeeery interesting" :wink2:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Perfecto Dave said:


> Just received an updated text response.......OUT FOR DELIVERY. :grin2:
> First update I've gotten since it arrived to the states but all the touched stations in between are now showing up.
> 
> Came in thru ICS NY........as Schultz used to say........"veeeeery interesting" :wink2:


Holy sh!t....a Hogan's Heroes reference...gotta love that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Just received an updated text response.......OUT FOR DELIVERY. :grin2:
> First update I've gotten since it arrived to the states but all the touched stations in between are now showing up.
> 
> Came in thru ICS NY........as Schultz used to say........"veeeeery interesting" :wink2:


That's funny you live to the west it comes in from the east! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yep crazy...but I assume flights from europe to the states are on a limited basis no doubt.

Reinforcements have arrived! (nerd2)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Them Shorts sure look yummy!
Enjoy Bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yep crazy...but I assume flights from europe to the states are on a limited basis no doubt.
> 
> Reinforcements have arrived! (nerd2)


You ain't kidding!
:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You ain't kidding!
> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


Is this the same Tony that suggested I remain calm? :vs_whistle:

>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Is this the same Tony that suggested I remain calm? :vs_whistle:
> 
> >


I know its just i am burning through everything else.:grin2:
You know those Principes, Shorts ,Petit Coronas, slow ya down a bit. :grin2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I know its just i am burning through everything else.:grin2:
> You know those Principes, Shorts ,Petit Coronas, slow ya down a bit. :grin2:
> 
> :vs_cool:


I hear ya talkin....I was just able to snag a cab of shorts off the secondary should be here Fri. I was heading to look at our favorite "other" vendors when I ran across this one. (nerd2)

You are correct....minutos save the others for a nice relax at the end of the day! :vs_cool:
GL and stay safe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> I hear ya talkin....I was just able to snag a cab of shorts off the secondary should be here Fri. I was heading to look at our favorite "other" vendors when I ran across this one. (nerd2)
> 
> You are correct....minutos save the others for a nice relax at the end of the day! :vs_cool:
> GL and stay safe


When i feel like a better cigar i have been cutting them in half.
This is usually done for a Morning smoke.
Or late in the day for a night cap after i have smoked my allotment for the day.
Sorta like a Short on steroids.:vs_laugh:
Gotta ration everything these days.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Is this the same Tony that suggested I remain calm? :vs_whistle:
> 
> Finally landed in the states last night.:wink2:
> Lets see how long it takes to clear customs.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Do I detect a hint of a smile? :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Do I detect a hint of a smile? :smile2:


You know these were supposed to go the west coast route.
Got diverted landed at JFK.
Sitting in customs for 3 days.
They either get cut loose in the next 2 days.
Or i get a letter. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I'd be shocked if honor badges are getting handed out at this point. :vs_OMG:

GL with your newborn arriving. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> I'd be shocked if honor badges are getting handed out at this point. :vs_OMG:
> 
> GL with your newborn arriving. :vs_cool:


Sitting in customs since the 13th 6 days and counting.:frown2::vs_mad::vs_unimpressed:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> I'd be shocked if honor badges are getting handed out at this point. :vs_OMG:
> 
> GL with your newborn arriving. :vs_cool:


After seven days in customs it finally cleared.
In Queens should get here by the end of the week.
:wink2::grin2::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Out for delivery.
One day shy of a month door to door.
I guess all things considered not too bad. :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Already dry boxed for you! :wink2:
Enjoy


----------



## S&W

I'm up to 28 days on an inbound box. This particular vendor is using non-traceable shipments so I have no idea where it is or when/if it will get here. They indicated in an email that they had seen some shipments take 35 days to arrive so I'm still hopeful I won't have to wait on a re-ship. It'll all work out one way or another and nothing can be done about it anyway at this point.


----------



## haegejc

Vender shipped on March 27th, arrived yesterday! longest I have had to wait.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> I'm up to 28 days on an inbound box. This particular vendor is using non-traceable shipments so I have no idea where it is or when/if it will get here. They indicated in an email that they had seen some shipments take 35 days to arrive so I'm still hopeful I won't have to wait on a re-ship. It'll all work out one way or another and nothing can be done about it anyway at this point.


Everything is screwed up now.
Hope it lands soon good luck!:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

S&W said:


> I'm up to 28 days on an inbound box. This particular vendor is using non-traceable shipments so I have no idea where it is or when/if it will get here. They indicated in an email that they had seen some shipments take 35 days to arrive so I'm still hopeful I won't have to wait on a re-ship. It'll all work out one way or another and nothing can be done about it anyway at this point.


Maybe I should've waited before posting. They were waiting for me when I got home from work!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> Maybe I should've waited before posting. They were waiting for me when I got home from work!!!


_Awesome i love when that happens!
Its like Christmas all over again.
Enjoy!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Push key to order....4-16
shipped.....4-24
order recieved .....?????

Updates to follow..............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fingers crossed!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

It made it as far as Budapest. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> It made it as far as Budapest. :vs_laugh:


Yes mine went the same way must be something new.
Then was diverted to the east coast.
You should see it in a month depending on how long customs holds it.
If your lucky and it goes via the west coast.
It will be much sooner packages there clear customs in one day or less.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Someone in Budapest must be smokin up a storm. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Someone in Budapest must be smokin up a storm. :serious:


That is a slow route i did the same trip last month.:vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I remember back in the day when the pony express was so efficient. :serious:
I wonder if they can teach horses to swim long distances.:vs_whistle:


----------



## StogieNinja

One order placed 4/13, shipped 4/22
Half processed through Chicago ISC 5/7 and made it to distribution center on 5/10
Other half shows cleared New York ISC this morning.

Another order placed with another vendor 4/24 and shipped 4/30, no tracking on that one though.

I remember the good days, when orders were hitting in under a week. Buuuut for those who remember a few years prior to that, a month was pretty normal... and so were snags. Seeing a whole lot fewer of those these days, for which I’m grateful.


----------



## StogieNinja

Perfecto Dave said:


> It made it as far as Budapest. :vs_laugh:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes mine went the same way must be something new.


At least two popular vendors have been shipping from a warehouse in Hungary for some time.


----------



## S&W

StogieNinja said:


> At least two popular vendors have been shipping from a warehouse in Hungary for some time.


I noticed that as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

StogieNinja said:


> One order placed 4/13, shipped 4/22
> Half processed through Chicago ISC 5/7 and made it to distribution center on 5/10
> Other half shows cleared New York ISC this morning.
> 
> Another order placed with another vendor 4/24 and shipped 4/30, no tracking on that one though.
> 
> I remember the good days, when orders were hitting in under a week. Buuuut for those who remember a few years prior to that, a month was pretty normal... and so were snags. Seeing a whole lot fewer of those these days, for which I'm grateful.


Yes i remember too.
Would place an order over the weekend.
3-5 days later at the door.:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

I miss the good old days of a couple of months ago. My orders were landing in about a week. 

My latest order shipped April 24. Left ISC New York, NY on May 3 and then dropped out of sight. Must be in quarantine. I'm sure it will show up someday but.....


----------



## Perfecto Dave

At least you made the states...............I'm still in Budapest...hopefully shacked up with a cutie. :nerd2:
Getting to be a little ridiculous. It's unfortunate but I may be forced to start buying NC's from Pennsylvania again just so to make sure my mailman is still an essential business. >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> I miss the good old days of a couple of months ago. My orders were landing in about a week.
> 
> My latest order shipped April 24. Left ISC New York, NY on May 3 and then dropped out of sight. Must be in quarantine. I'm sure it will show up someday but.....





Perfecto Dave said:


> At least you made the states...............I'm still in Budapest...hopefully shacked up with a cutie. :nerd2:
> Getting to be a little ridiculous. It's unfortunate but I may be forced to start buying NC's from Pennsylvania again just so to make sure my mailman is still an essential business. >


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

In Chicago baby:grin2: ..............seems like it's been forever but really only 2 days shy of a month when I pushed the button.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes i told ya!
:wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Now the wait is on after clearing ISC in Chi..............
5 days and counting :crying:
I wanna hit the button again but with it heating up out here now they may be hard as dog biscuits before reaching home. :serious:
>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Now the wait is on after clearing ISC in Chi..............
> 5 days and counting :crying:
> I wanna hit the button again but with it heating up out here now they may be hard as dog biscuits before reaching home. :serious:
> >


I try not to buy much in the hot months as well.
Time to start rationing :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Slowpokebill said:


> I miss the good old days of a couple of months ago. My orders were landing in about a week.
> 
> My latest order shipped April 24. Left ISC New York, NY on May 3 and then dropped out of sight. Must be in quarantine. I'm sure it will show up someday but.....


This order seems to be getting a tour of the US mail system. It finally showed movement in the tracking when it hit MERRIFIELD VA DISTRIBUTION CENTER on May 16. It is now "moving within the USPS network and is on track to be delivered to its final destination. It is currently in transit to the next facility."

I sure hope this isn't the "new normal".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> This order seems to be getting a tour of the US mail system. It finally showed movement in the tracking when it hit MERRIFIELD VA DISTRIBUTION CENTER on May 16. It is now "moving within the USPS network and is on track to be delivered to its final destination. It is currently in transit to the next facility."
> 
> I sure hope this isn't the "new normal".


Sadly it is :frown2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Everything not normal is the new normal. I gonna say for about a year.............or so. :serious:
Been sitting at ISC in Chicago for one week............and counting.


----------



## Slowpokebill

It feels like packages are getting a two week quarantine at each and every stop.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I personally am going to not order till this mess is over.
Like you said Dave this time of year.
Who wants a box of dog Biscuits.:vs_laugh:


----------



## S&W

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I personally am going to not order till this mess is over.
> Like you said Dave this time of year.
> Who wants a box of dog Biscuits.:vs_laugh:


I've come to the same conclusion. I've got a package in transit and after it arrives I'm gonna sit it out until the shipping gets better and/or cooler weather comes back around.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Email from vendor....:serious:

US: Large scale delays, especially packages entering on 5/7. We are seeing very gradual movement on tracking, rest assured your cigars will arrive but external forces are causing delays. We advise against ordering unless you are totally comfortable with a long delay.

External forces......I thought for a second when reading this I was at the movie house watching a Star Wars trailer! 
>


----------



## UBC03

Perfecto Dave said:


> Email from vendor....:serious:
> 
> US: Large scale delays, especially packages entering on 5/7. We are seeing very gradual movement on tracking, rest assured your cigars will arrive but external forces are causing delays. We advise against ordering unless you are totally comfortable with a long delay.
> 
> External forces......I thought for a second when reading this I was at the movie house watching a Star Wars trailer!
> 
> >


I was just gonna mention this email. They were never exactly the quickest to begin with.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## OldGringo

Perfecto Dave said:


> Email from vendor....:serious:
> 
> US: Large scale delays, especially packages entering on 5/7. We are seeing very gradual movement on tracking, rest assured your cigars will arrive but external forces are causing delays. We advise against ordering unless you are totally comfortable with a long delay.
> 
> External forces......I thought for a second when reading this I was at the movie house watching a Star Wars trailer!
> >


I HATE when *EXTERNAL* happens!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Moved from Chi ISC to regional in WI :serious:
That only took 10 days...........:surprise:
Now if they can just point the arrow SW. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Moved from Chi ISC to regional in WI :serious:
> That only took 10 days...........:surprise:
> Now if they can just point the arrow SW. :vs_unimpressed:


:wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

According to the arrow I should have pictures of the newborn arrival sometime Tuesday! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

See bought thread for results....... :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad they landed enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Yay, my April order just hit Salt Lake City this morning. I wonder how long it will take to cover the next 70 miles.

My mid May order seems to be moving a tad quicker. It hit New York ISCMay 23rd and Providence RI on the 26th. Hopefully it moves a tad faster.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It is going to loosen up a bit i think.
That being said i placed an order this A.M.
Received a conformation e- mail and a warning as to the delays they are experiencing. :vs_mad:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I just made an order from Switzerland a couple weeks ago and got it in ten days, so definitely no delays with delivery for sure, and I live in BFE Wyoming


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It is going to loosen up a bit i think.
> That being said i placed an order this A.M.
> Received a conformation e- mail and a warning as to the delays they are experiencing. :vs_mad:


I believe they're just going to CYA with the warning stuff for a while but it has seemed to be heading back to shorter delivery times.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> I believe they're just going to CYA with the warning stuff for a while but it has seemed to be heading back to shorter delivery times.


You know that is great news!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know that is great news!:vs_cool:


I'd do a standing back flip but you know how fragile us old guys are. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> I believe they're just going to CYA with the warning stuff for a while but it has seemed to be heading back to shorter delivery times.


_It's been a week since i placed an order.
Origin post is preparing to dispatch parcel.
And it is leaving from the Swiss outpost.
So i think you are right.
Things appear to be back to normal.
This should help to reassure anyone thinking about an order.
That being said what did someone die.
Never seen it this dead around here.
Last time i logged in their where less than a dozen.
Oh well enjoy the weekend stay safe.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Accepted June 9th, Processed through ISC June 12th.
Not too shabby now lets see how long customs takes.
This should be fun.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Or the customs agents are running low on their personal stash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Or the customs agents are running low on their personal stash
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That reminds me of that joke in High School.
They smoke Op's.
Other people's :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally pulled out of Customs last night! :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The 2nd part of the order arrived before the first go figure!:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The first part of the order just hit JFK!:grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The first part of the order just hit JFK!:grin2:


Get ready for the smoke in! >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Get ready for the smoke in! >


They Just Hit Queens i can smell em!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez ya know i live 10 minutes away from JFK!
I coulda walked them here faster! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smile2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just came back from Herfing with some Muscle car friends / owners.
A few snags in May and June nothing in July.
Lets hope August is a repeat.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shipped last Wednesday.
Tracking says just hit Customs.
That's not bad at all.
No tracking was available till it hit customs.
8 days to get here now lets see how long the boys over at Customs take.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn it just hit Queens!
This is starting to feel like the old days!
Thank you Jesus Amen!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got into customs on the 17th of Sept.
Released on my birthday the 19th of Sept.
Should be here tomorrow the 21st.
That is pretty quick for Customs.
All in All 2 /12 weeks door to door. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed no tracking 13 days door to door!:grin2:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just landed no tracking 13 days door to door!:grin2:


I guess it's more or less back to normal timeframes now. Hope the new ban on all things Cuba does not derail this process

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> I guess it's more or less back to normal timeframes now. Hope the new ban on all things Cuba does not derail this process
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From you lips to GOD'S ears!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mailed on the 22nd.
Just got scanned at customs this morning at 5;29 A.M
Not to shabby lets see how long till it clears.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed in Jamaica Queens Distribution Center.
That is amazing a little more than 12 hours in customs.
Now lets see how long it takes to go 13.7 miles. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still in Queens the post office really sucks!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed almost as quick as the old days! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two boxes of Shorts just put in the mail.
Lets see how long they take.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slowpokebill

One of two recent order just delivered. Order to my door was 9 days. Another order placed at the same time is showing outbound from customs hoping it will show tomorrow or Friday.

Things seem to be back to about normal. YAY!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> One of two recent order just delivered. Order to my door was 9 days. Another order placed at the same time is showing outbound from customs hoping it will show tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Things seem to be back to about normal. YAY!


Yes Bill that is what i have noticed as well.
Thank GOD!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My order of custom rolls just shipped let's count the days. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Shipped Oct 30
Just returned Nov 9 from the beach and it was in my box!  

"no phone, no pool, no pets.......I ain't got no cigarettes!"

Roger Miller


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two boxes of Shorts just put in the mail.
> Lets see how long they take.
> :vs_laugh:


Mailed the 6th hit customs this morning just hit Queens 15 minutes ago.:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My order of custom rolls just shipped let's count the days. :vs_laugh:


These are taking a different route still no movement.
But they are at acceptance .
Whatever that means.:vs_laugh:


----------



## asmartbull

It's been a decade since I have seen one of those darn things.....Happy Birthday Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> It's been a decade since I have seen one of those darn things.....Happy Birthday Tony


They are still around just not as plentiful.:vs_laugh:
So glad to see you.
Happy Birthday Marine! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shorts landed damn that was quick.
The Customs have yet to budge.
Oh well.:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The 2nd part of the order arrived before the first go figure!:grin2:


I see some things haven't changed :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Customs still stuck! :vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Custom Rolls came Via a slow boat from China. :vs_laugh:
Landed at O'Hare Package was opened by customs. :vs_OMG:
With the famous green tape resealing the box.
Of course custom rolls are un boxed and unbranded no bands. 
I guess there was not much they could do.
Except pass them on through.
After placing a note in the box of course.:surprise:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

I’ll bite.....what did the note say?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I'll bite.....what did the note say?


_NICE CUBANS!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _NICE CUBANS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _


Lolololol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No snags as of yet but the USPS is in reverse these days.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

shipped nov 25
tapping foot...hands on hips

:serious:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ordered Nov-27
Shipped Dec-07*
Charged Dec-11

*I suspect the label was produced a few days before shipping, and charged only when they actually went out (14-days from ordering?). Two box special on Partagas Shorts. Very popular! I'm guessing they had to re-stock before they could fill some orders. No sense getting impatient though. They'll get here when they get here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> shipped nov 25
> tapping foot...hands on hips
> 
> :serious:


You know i mailed a package to Brooklyn from the shop upstate.
Over a week ago paid extra for 1 day priority mail.
Still has not landed That's ridiculous.:vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

curmudgeonista said:


> Ordered Nov-27
> Shipped Dec-07*
> Charged Dec-11
> 
> *I suspect the label was produced a few days before shipping, and charged only when they actually went out (14-days from ordering?). Two box special on Partagas Shorts. Very popular! I'm guessing they had to re-stock before they could fill some orders. No sense getting impatient though. They'll get here when they get here.


Yea I've noticed that "shipped" date and "charged" date difference in the past also. I had just grabbed the 2 by on D4s or I would have snagged those shorts also. :wink2:
Think I'm done till after the holiday crap clears out. But we'll see what they throw at us coming up for the Christmas specials. :nerd2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yea I've noticed that "shipped" date and "charged" date difference in the past also. I had just grabbed the 2 by on D4s or I would have snagged those shorts also. :wink2:
> Think I'm done till after the holiday crap clears out. But we'll see what they throw at us coming up for the Christmas specials. :nerd2:
> 
> :vs_cool:


If they are coming via USPS Good Luck!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If they are coming via USPS Good Luck!:vs_cool:


Unfortunately I have one on the way.
I expect to see it sometime in February.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Unfortunately I have one on the way.
> I expect to see it sometime in February.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat as you my friend!
I can't even get stuff mailed in the Continental United States.
Both sending and receiving has been cumbersome to say the least.
Best of luck.
Stay the course be safe! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Magyar post hand off to our fine postal service.
:vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i don't know what's up!
I have packages stalled all over the United States.
Fed- Ex and UPS are moving fine.
So what's up with the post office?
Oh well when my seegars get here they get here.
You know this time of year.
It used to be only Customs you had to worry about! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

One thing about the post office I don't understand. They always have a "we're hiring" sign up but just want to hire a bunch of part timers. Don't want to hire any full time workers so the turnover is horrendous. When my regular guy delivers the mail I can bank on it being here between 10.30 and 11.30a. When the subs are running it may be as late as 4p before any mail shows and some days not at all. I asked my regular guy wtf is up with that and he just shakes his head and says have a nice day. :surprise:

Hire some full time employees and pay them! :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i don't know what's up!
> I have packages stalled all over the United States.
> Fed- Ex and UPS are moving fine.
> So what's up with the post office?
> Oh well when my seegars get here they get here.
> You know this time of year.
> It used to be only Customs you had to worry about! :vs_laugh:


....and I thought it was just me. Still waiting on a package that was sent on 12/07.....and another from the 8th. The USPS right now is straight garbage.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> One thing about the post office I don't understand. They always have a "we're hiring" sign up but just want to hire a bunch of part timers. Don't want to hire any full time workers so the turnover is horrendous. When my regular guy delivers the mail I can bank on it being here between 10.30 and 11.30a. When the subs are running it may be as late as 4p before any mail shows and some days not at all. I asked my regular guy wtf is up with that and he just shakes his head and says have a nice day. :surprise:
> 
> Hire some full time employees and pay them! :wink2:
> 
> :vs_cool:





Skinsfan1311 said:


> ....and I thought it was just me. Still waiting on a package that was sent on 12/07.....and another from the 8th. The USPS right now is straight garbage.


They have no desire to hire full time employees.
Then they have to pay benefits and retirement.
As subs they don't even get hourly pay in the traditional sense.
They are paid by the hour.
But then are told the route only takes X amount of hours.
So if they are learning and it takes twice as long to do.
They don't get paid the extra time.
The Postal service blows chunks.
Always has always will!


----------



## DanWil84

This is sad for you guys. I live in a country the size of VT and MA together, but we live with 10 million more people on the same space as VT and MA. Together with the closing of all non essential shops due to covid the postal services (we don't have a state postal service anymore like USPS, everything is private) I still think they do a hell of a job, transit 1 or 2 days max. We also had a delivery guy which we saw for around 4 years, if we met him at the mall he would recognize us and give the package from his van if we could carry it, miss that type of guys. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanWil84 said:


> This is sad for you guys. I live in a country the size of VT and MA together, but we live with 10 million more people on the same space as VT and MA. Together with the closing of all non essential shops due to covid the postal services (we don't have a state postal service anymore like USPS, everything is private) I still think they do a hell of a job, transit 1 or 2 days max. We also had a delivery guy which we saw for around 4 years, if we met him at the mall he would recognize us and give the package from his van if we could carry it, miss that type of guys.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


In the 70's someone attempted to privatize the USPS.
He said the price of postage would drop 50%.
And the postal service would finally show a profit.
And delivery times would be in the 95 percentile range.
Of course the govt shot him down.
Pledging to revamp the system and turn a profit.
Well here we are some 50 or so years later. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They have no desire to hire full time employees.
> Then they have to pay benefits and retirement.
> As subs they don't even get hourly pay in the traditional sense.
> They are paid by the hour.
> But then are told the route only takes X amount of hours.
> So if they are learning and it takes twice as long to do.
> They don't get paid the extra time.
> The Postal service blows chunks.
> Always has always will!


Yep
Grandfather retired postal
Father retired postal (actually passed before he retired but there's no doubt he would have)
Sister retired postal

I know all about the post office and more than I care too!

:serious:


----------



## Bird-Dog

I ship a lot of packages with USPS. The vast majority arrive on time. But USPS is clearly pretty overwhelmed right now, what with the Christmas rush on top of everyone ordering more online. Even when they are on time they don't always get update scans.

Where I had the most problems, a while back, was with packages that had to be scanned or sorted by hand,. Namely some mailing tubes I was using that didn't play well with the automated scanning/sorting lines. A lot of times it seemed like they just shoved those packages aside and sometimes didn't get around to them for days or even weeks. Makes me wonder if there's a problem scanning overseas barcodes. If it requires personal attention it's going to be low priority, especially right now.


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In the 70's someone attempted to privatize the USPS.
> He said the price of postage would drop 50%.
> And the postal service would finally show a profit.
> And delivery times would be in the 95 percentile range.
> Of course the govt shot him down.
> Pledging to revamp the system and turn a profit.
> Well here we are some 50 or so years later. :vs_laugh:


Woah woah woah on the 50 or so years....
As a child born in the mid 70's I'm in my 40's. Please don't advance my decade just yet.

As much as I want to be a crusty old bastage, I'm willing to let the crust grow organically.
>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Woah woah woah on the 50 or so years....
> As a child born in the mid 70's I'm in my 40's. Please don't advance my decade just yet.
> 
> As much as I want to be a crusty old bastage, I'm willing to let the crust grow organically.
> >


Now that is funny! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> I ship a lot of packages with USPS. The vast majority arrive on time. But USPS is clearly pretty overwhelmed right now, what with the Christmas rush on top of everyone ordering more online. Even when they are on time they don't always get update scans.
> 
> Where I had the most problems, a while back, was with packages that had to be scanned or sorted by hand,. Namely some mailing tubes I was using that didn't play well with the automated scanning/sorting lines. A lot of times it seemed like they just shoved those packages aside and sometimes didn't get around to them for days or even weeks. Makes me wonder if there's a problem scanning overseas barcodes. If it requires personal attention it's going to be low priority, especially right now.


shipped a high end secret santa on another site priority over a week ago and the tracking number doesnt even work


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> shipped a high end secret santa on another site priority over a week ago and the tracking number doesnt even work


That's a drag. It's always a guess when that happens whether the thing is lost forever or just stalled out temporarily. Sometimes the 1st Class packages move through the system without getting scanned, but Priority Mail sure as heck should get - what do they call it? oh yeah! - PRIORITY!

I wasn't apologizing for them. Just saying, even under this much pressure they still get the job done most of the time... "most" being the operative word. Sux when one you're counting on isn't one of the "most", though.

The good news: Even if you didn't buy extra insurance, Priority Mail packages automatically get $50 worth.
The bad news: Trying to collect is a hassle, and will be denied if you don't have receipts for the item(s) included.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

They aren’t even using postal employees out here right now.
Just independent contractors in beat up old cars driving around shoving things in the mailboxes.
Half the time they are in the wrong one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> shipped a high end secret santa on another site priority over a week ago and the tracking number doesnt even work


Gummy Jones. Same think is happening with my secret Santa on another forum. Shipped Priority 3 day and it's been since 12/9 and still has not hit the destination hub yet. Very frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> shipped a high end secret santa on another site priority over a week ago and the tracking number doesnt even work





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They aren't even using postal employees out here right now.
> Just independent contractors in beat up old cars driving around shoving things in the mailboxes.
> Half the time they are in the wrong one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





haegejc said:


> Gummy Jones. Same think is happening with my secret Santa on another forum. Shipped Priority 3 day and it's been since 12/9 and still has not hit the destination hub yet. Very frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shipped some thing from the shop .
Paid extra for 1 day Priority Mail.
Took over a week to get there.
The Package that was shipped from Brooklyn to the shop.
Also took almost as long could have walked it quicker!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a drag. It's always a guess when that happens whether the thing is lost forever or just stalled out temporarily. Sometimes the 1st Class packages move through the system without getting scanned, but Priority Mail sure as heck should get - what do they call it? oh yeah! - PRIORITY!
> 
> I wasn't apologizing for them. Just saying, even under this much pressure they still get the job done most of the time... "most" being the operative word. Sux when one you're counting on isn't one of the "most", though.
> 
> The good news: Even if you didn't buy extra insurance, Priority Mail packages automatically get $50 worth.
> The bad news: Trying to collect is a hassle, and will be denied if you don't have receipts for the item(s) included.


i bought extra insurance but cigars and blantons and other stuff may be on their no no list so i think im screwed either way


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> Gummy Jones. Same think is happening with my secret Santa on another forum. Shipped Priority 3 day and it's been since 12/9 and still has not hit the destination hub yet. Very frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you my secret santa?

do you wanna be?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> i bought extra insurance but cigars and blantons and other stuff may be on their no no list so i think im screwed either way


I'm afraid you probably are SOL. I tried to collect on a cigar bomb once. I had email receipts for the boxes each of 5 different cigars came from, but since it wasn't for the individual cigars they denied it. IDK if alcohol is banned for private shipping or not. But you can always try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> are you my secret santa?
> 
> do you wanna be?


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> i bought extra insurance but cigars and blantons and other stuff may be on their no no list so i think im screwed either way


Unfortunately they are not.
By regulations shipping tobacco is a no no.
Funny how the big houses like C.I, J.R ,Holts etc. get away with it. :surprise:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

How to ship tobacco with USPS:

Most cigarettes and smokeless tobacco products may not be mailed domestically or internationally by USPS. Cigars may be shipped internationally unless the country you are shipping to prohibits it. Using ShippingEasy's Shipping Rules, Product Catalog, and Order Categories, you can flag orders containing specific products that may be subject to special restrictions.

Tobacco Restrictions for USPS:

Cigars: may be mailed domestically.
Business & Regulatory Agencies: tobacco products may be mailed between verified and authorized tobacco businesses. This does require an eligibility letter and the return receipt.
Age–Verified Individuals: through a series of requirements, some individuals can hand deliver tobacco products to the Post Office for mailing. Then recipients will also need to verify their legal age; requiring an adult signature is the best way to ensure this. Use ShippingEasy's Shipping Rules to automatically add adult signature confirmation to qualifying orders.
Cigarettes & Smokeless Tobacco: in general these cannot be mailed, however, the following are exceptions:
If you present all allowed cigarette and smokeless tobacco shipments in person at a local post office you may be able to ship them that way.
All allowed/exceptional shipments of cigarettes have to have a unique marking for the address on the side of the package. Each type of shipping exception has its own special marking.
Return Receipts: all shipments of allowed tobacco products must have a return receipt.


If you need it to get there....registered mail is the only way to fly domestically. 
I've had Priority mail take weeks on flat rate stuff and during the same period had first class mail come from Jersey to AZ in 2 days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> How to ship tobacco with USPS:
> 
> Most cigarettes and smokeless tobacco products may not be mailed domestically or internationally by USPS. Cigars may be shipped internationally unless the country you are shipping to prohibits it. Using ShippingEasy's Shipping Rules, Product Catalog, and Order Categories, you can flag orders containing specific products that may be subject to special restrictions.
> 
> Tobacco Restrictions for USPS:
> 
> Cigars: may be mailed domestically.
> Business & Regulatory Agencies: tobacco products may be mailed between verified and authorized tobacco businesses. This does require an eligibility letter and the return receipt.
> Age-Verified Individuals: through a series of requirements, some individuals can hand deliver tobacco products to the Post Office for mailing. Then recipients will also need to verify their legal age; requiring an adult signature is the best way to ensure this. Use ShippingEasy's Shipping Rules to automatically add adult signature confirmation to qualifying orders.
> Cigarettes & Smokeless Tobacco: in general these cannot be mailed, however, the following are exceptions:
> If you present all allowed cigarette and smokeless tobacco shipments in person at a local post office you may be able to ship them that way.
> All allowed/exceptional shipments of cigarettes have to have a unique marking for the address on the side of the package. Each type of shipping exception has its own special marking.
> Return Receipts: all shipments of allowed tobacco products must have a return receipt.
> 
> If you need it to get there....registered mail is the only way to fly domestically.
> I've had Priority mail take weeks on flat rate stuff and during the same period had first class mail come from Jersey to AZ in 2 days.


Did the rules change?
At the post office up by the shop.
There is a big sign of prohibited items.
And tobacco is one of them.
In fact the girl Camille behind the counter always says.
Are you mailing cigars again Tony and winks.
That being said.

I would not use USPS to ship a tampon.:vs_laugh:
This holiday season i have over a dozen packages.
Scattered and stalled all over the country.
Only a real sucker would use or ever trust them again.
" Fool me once shame on you Fool me twice shame on me"- Izzy :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I don't think the rules ever changed. Each PO has their own interpretation of a fed law. Kinda like TSA at the different airports....each has their own ideas of what is legal and what is not. :nerd2:


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They aren't even using postal employees out here right now.
> Just independent contractors in beat up old cars driving around shoving things in the mailboxes.
> Half the time they are in the wrong one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a package delivered on a Sunday and got an undeliverable alert on my usps app for another package. I called the PO on Monday, the manager said that Amazon subs put that to cover their a$$ when they forget or don't have time to deliver the packages. He sounded a frustrated as me.

Not saying they were great in the first place but they got the job done most of the time.. now they're trying to do twice as much work with one hand tied around their cajones.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks like no snags this year.
The packages are flying through customs not even scanned.
So quickly it would appear they are going straight to the.
USPS distribution center for what ever area they are in.
I have heard several speak of it.
And today it has happened to me.
Left the Swiss outpost on Dec 7th.
Hit the distribution center the 21st just before midnight.
2 Weeks not too bad it should only take the post office.
Another two weeks or so the way things are going.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Anyone else getting boxes they ordered around the 25th of Nov yet? :serious:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Perfecto Dave said:


> Anyone else getting boxes they ordered around the 25th of Nov yet? :serious:


Order placed Dec. 8 landed on my step yesterday Dec.21.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_3 weeks door to door this time of year.
Exceptionally fast to say the least. :vs_laugh:
Sorry i got to laugh i remember the old days when it was 3 days.
No complaints box not even scanned by customs.
3 days from from airport to doorstep.
Now if the rest of my packages stalled all over the country.
Could find their way! :vs_laugh:_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Order placed on the 6th of Jan.
Mailed on the 8th of Jan.
Got into customs about 7:30 last night the 13th.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your item arrived at our USPS facility in STAMFORD CT DISTRIBUTION CENTER on January 14, 2021
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:: ::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In and out of customs like last few times.
Less than 24 hrs. that is fantastic.
Went to Jersey now in Albany.
Might be at the shop.
Around the time i get back.
From Skiing :grin2:
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

8 days door to door not too shabby!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Here is a new one for me. I had a box shipped January 6th. They pass through customs and end up at my local PO on January 21...no problem right? I check tracking which was surprisingly supplied to me and I see they are going back to sender!! Says package was undeliverable to specified address. I rush to the PO to try to intercept before they are shipped back and they were already shipped to a regional PO. I ask for a call from the local postmaster and he finally calls yesterday and says it was a customs issue, actually a customs intercept. I have no idea WTH happened but I call BS on my local. Thank goodness I already contacted the vendor and they will reship once they receive the box


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Here is a new one for me. I had a box shipped January 6th. They pass through customs and end up at my local PO on January 21...no problem right? I check tracking which was surprisingly supplied to me and I see they are going back to sender!! Says package was undeliverable to specified address. I rush to the PO to try to intercept before they are shipped back and they were already shipped to a regional PO. I ask for a call from the local postmaster and he finally calls yesterday and says it was a customs issue, actually a customs intercept. I have no idea WTH happened but I call BS on my local. Thank goodness I already contacted the vendor and they will reship once they receive the box


You know i had one come through around the holidays.
Box open sealed with the U.S Customs famous green tape.
Came via Chicago the place of the Massacre a while back.
It was a bundle of customs no bands etc.
There was a note inside said nice Cubans.
My point if there is one, they are like Cops.
That enjoy pulling someone over just because they can.
Glad your getting a re- ship.
:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shipped on the 3rd.
Just landed at JFK lets see how long customs holds it.
Also how long it takes for USPS.To deliver it 7 miles away. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just hit Queens i guess it will land Tuesday after the holiday.
Two days in customs not bad i guess.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

7 days door to door almost like the old days!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

One month and counting
According to tracking it hasn’t even hit customs yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> One month and counting
> According to tracking it hasn't even hit customs yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just can't bring myself to hit the like button when something like that happens. I hope it gets moving soon!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> One month and counting
> According to tracking it hasn't even hit customs yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen this then all of a sudden it shows up at your front door. Never being scanned a single time. Don't forget the Corona is still in play and the Chinese New Year just passed. Best of luck.:wink2:



bearinvt said:


> I just can't bring myself to hit the like button when something like that happens. I hope it gets moving soon!


I Must concur!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Passed through customs this morning
On its way to Oregon
If they just got it, that was a looong flight from Hungary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Passed through customs this morning
> On its way to Oregon
> If they just got it, that was a looong flight from Hungary
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One part of my order spent less than a day in customs.
The post office getting it here is another story all together.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The shorts just hit customs lets hope for a quick turnaround.:vs_whistle:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just hit Jamaica queens!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just left Queens oh boy oh boy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't you just love waiting!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I tell you the turn around for Customs has been great lately.
Its the damn Post Office that is slow.
Maybe they are using pony express.


----------



## Gummy Jones

not trying to jinx us but has anyone had anything confiscated in the past few years?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> not trying to jinx us but has anyone had anything confiscated in the past few years?


Not in quite some time a few Summers ago I lost 3 parcels.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed to Brooklyn for the weekend.
Big birthday Party for my buddy Phil in Staten Island!
Guess what is gonna be waiting for me.
I guess things are back to normal.
For now lest ways!



*April 29, 2021, 9:41 pm*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item departed our USPS facility in QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on April 29, 2021 at 9:41 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
*April 29, 2021, 8:02 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*April 29, 2021, 12:53 am*
Processed Through Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
*April 26, 2021, 10:52 am*
Acceptance
SWITZERLAND


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*May 30, 2021, 2:42 am*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 29, 2021, 4:41 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 28, 2021, 7:13 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
JAMAICA NY INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 27, 2021, 7:13 pm*
Processed Through Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
*May 25, 2021, 2:35 pm*
Acceptance
SWITZERLAND


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy Customs is a breeze.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

It’s almost like they are more worried about drugs and bombs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> *May 30, 2021, 2:42 am*
> Departed USPS Regional Facility
> QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> *May 29, 2021, 4:41 pm*
> Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
> QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> *May 28, 2021, 7:13 am*
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> JAMAICA NY INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> *May 27, 2021, 7:13 pm*
> Processed Through Facility
> ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> *May 25, 2021, 2:35 pm*
> Acceptance
> SWITZERLAND



have another with the a very similar timeline


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still in transit.
I could have walked it to Brooklyn Faster!
You gotta love the postal service.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## MattyIce

Man those Hoyo petit robustos look good im just chicken lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattyIce said:


> Man those Hoyo petit robustos look good im just chicken lol


 GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattyIce

Haha ya I am going to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I tell you customs has been great.
Parcels go right through.
Most times less than 24 hrs.
Then your parcel/ Package etc.
Gets to roam the countryside at best.
At worst it tours this great country of ours.
For between 5-7 days on average.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i have a package right now.
That has left the same regional facility 5 times in the last two days.
I just got another text it is leaving now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I have one that passed through customs in about two hours five days ago, it was handed over to USPS where it promptly disappeared completely
Tracking just says that there are no updates










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

6/26 Departed Germany
6/29 Arrived in Destination Country
6/29 Processed through ISC New York
6/29 Arrived at Queens Distribution facility.

Got a text from USPS should arrive at my house this Friday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I have one that passed through customs in about two hours five days ago, it was handed over to USPS where it promptly disappeared completely
> Tracking just says that there are no updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear it!
But it appears to be the sta·tus quo These days.
Package comes from over seas in two days.
Then takes two weeks to get to you.
It will just appear on your doorstep.
The Post office is a last resort for me.
Even a priority mail package in the sates takes forever!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> 6/26 Departed Germany
> 6/29 Arrived in Destination Country
> 6/29 Processed through ISC New York
> 6/29 Arrived at Queens Distribution facility.
> 
> Got a text from USPS should arrive at my house this Friday.


Mine finally moved to another facility.
Should be her by tomorrow if things were normal.
I'll believe it when i see it!


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mine finally moved to another facility.
> Should be her by tomorrow if things were normal.
> I'll believe it when i see it!


I must be dreaming. USPS just sent a text, package at distribution in Massachusetts. Which usually means a tomorrow delivery.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> I must be dreaming. USPS just sent a text, package at distribution in Massachusetts. Which usually means a tomorrow delivery.


Mine landed today i was shocked!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Things seem to be pretty much back to normal.
At least for the time being.
Smooth seas ahead!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From the swiss outpost to customs in two days.
Hit Queens been there a day already.
Got to love the post office lol!


----------



## BobP

My last two orders have shipped out of Germany. They go from DHL to USPS, and they sit in that German post office for 1.5 weeks, both times now.

One of the same companies I always use, but for some reason he ships out of Germany now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> My last two orders have shipped out of Germany. They go from DHL to USPS, and they sit in that German post office for 1.5 weeks, both times now.
> 
> One of the same companies I always use, but for some reason he ships out of Germany now.


Many are doing that changing routes.
At first it was because of confiscations.
Then it was because of the Pandemic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigars landed today almost as good as the old days.
Mailed August 2nd 5 days door to door!


----------



## BobP

So, departed the post office in Germany on 8/4, no news since. Damn post office.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> So, departed the post office in Germany on 8/4, no news since. Damn post office.


I hope they land soon.
USPS they really
Fill in the blank


----------



## BobP

And just like that, arrived Jamaica, NY. Processed through ISC. Usually means I will get them Friday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> And just like that, arrived Jamaica, NY. Processed through ISC. Usually means I will get them Friday.


Hey that's great news enjoy Bro!


----------



## BobP

I should have complained about the post office last week. One day from NY to my front porch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice things happen to nice people enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow cleared customs in three hours!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still waiting the new problem is the USPS.
Went from JFK to GOD only knows were.
No new info ridiculous really!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After no movement for a week it shows up yesterday at 5.00 in the afternoon.
Nice reason for a celebration.
Like i need a reason lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mailed on the 25th hit customs today I am impressed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Once again the only hold up is the incompetent postal service!


----------



## caputofj

So my tracking says it went through jfk isc and now arrived at usps regional center , jamaica ny… does that mean it got through customs .. first order in a while and don’t remember having tracking available…


----------



## bpegler

caputofj said:


> So my tracking says it went through jfk isc and now arrived at usps regional center , jamaica ny… does that mean it got through customs .. first order in a while and don’t remember having tracking available…


Yep, it’s through customs. USPS has the package, and it will get to you eventually. Things are going to be a little slow this time of year, unfortunately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Anyone have any packages process through Chicago customs lately? I have a package stuck there since 10/19. Starting to get a little concerned.


----------



## Rondo

Contact the vendor and let them know. They can track it. They’ll probably just replace it.


----------

